# Wessex Fertility: Part 20



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

*New home ladies
    *​


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Thanks!

Just marking the page...


----------



## monkeyuk (Dec 22, 2009)

oh witters! thought I was going to be first


----------



## twinkle29 (Mar 12, 2010)

Lots of        to everyone

(Just bookmarking)


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

monkeyuk said:


> oh witters! thought I was going to be first


Gottcha!


----------



## monkeyuk (Dec 22, 2009)

next time......


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

Bookmarking


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2010)

Hodgey is book marking


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Hodgson101 said:


> Hodgey is book marking


Didn't think you knew what book marking is!! 

Can't believe we're on a new home already....


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

book marking


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Hodgey as all the other ladies said it's quality not quanity! Don't make me come and tell you off again  
Keep up the       huni and as WP said "small steps"     

Well I have had a bit of an eventful few hours - Was only me and the boss in today and she left at 11am to go to a meeting in Surrey and said I could leave early to do some sports. But she didn't say how early! Now knowing how much of a Moo she is, I knew she meant I could leave about 3ish. So at 12pm I left!!   Went home got some lunch and then went to Asda. At 2pm I got a text from her saying am I still in the office as she has tried calling me - Doh   Thought I was in trouble so drove like a maniac home, dumped the shopping on the kitchen floor whilst throwing fridge itmes in the fridge and stripping of my clothes. I'm not going   yet  . Thought I would get into sports kit and drive back to work. Left shopping on floor, jumped into car (then realised I left my ID card in house so jumped back out  ) then drove like a maniac (again) to work. Would have been in real trouble if I had been caught speeding - as I  have to declare it to my boss and then she would have definately cought me sciving. Anyway I arrived at work, baring in mind I still hadn't replied to bosses text, ran to the office and checked the answer phones - no messages. I asked the clerks in the other office if the boss had rang them - no. So then plucked up the courage and replied to the text. Said I had only just noticed her message (it was 2:30pm now) and that I was out earlier but in now......
She replied - "just wanted a phone number out my office but got it now".... OMG I pooped myself for nothing!!!!!!
So the moral of the story is - my boss is   and I never try sciving coz you may get cought or give yourself unnecessary stress (and potential speeding ticket - oh and probably hot, defrosted shopping)!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!      

Oh well am still in work - now what time shall I leave this time? Hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

QA     - sounds like the sort of thing I would do   .

Ells


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

QA   Sorry to laugh, but have you written any books?  Your story was very entertaining.  Sorry it was true, you must be exhausted!  I would leave now!!


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

No books I just have a habbit of entertaining people at my expense!!


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

OK take two - am off home.....


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

QA,   Good luck!!


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

QA - What are you like   xx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

You ladies are very very chatty!!!! 

Can I just draw you attention to the *CHAT ROOM*

Just thought you might get a better chat going? If not I am going to call you Chatty Wessex ladies!


----------



## monkeyuk (Dec 22, 2009)




----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

xx


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Hodge- 3 embryos is fantastic- I only ever had 4 eggies collected- 3 fertilised and 2 made it to transfer- and theose two little embryos made three little boys.... please stay positive- I know its a let down- I too hoped for more and some to freeze.... it will work.


----------



## CJH (Sep 2, 2008)

bookmarking!

hodge - we had a similar ammount of embies to you and it worked out. Hoping it does for you to.


----------



## Sho Po (Oct 26, 2009)

Hello Ladies

I would have been back sooner but I've been napping. I got the call and we've got 12 embies  . Obviously we'll have to wait and see on the quality as I've got PCOS but I'm really pleased with 12.

I just really paranoid about OHSS now. I feel fine, I'm drinking everything in sight and obsessively checking that my pee isn't too concentrated  (sorry TMI) but I've just been sick and I'm worried thats a sign  . It was only a couple of times and I feel fine now. Just a little worried that this might affect ET on Friday.


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

LAM, CJH & Witters - You all had amazing results, hope I get similar xx

Sho Po - Wow, well done, I'd call the clinic if your worried, Good luck for transfer on Friday xx


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

It's not the first time I've been told off for talking to much!!


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

QA - Bet it won't be the last either


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

NOPE  

Sho Po - Congrats on the 12 Embies   hope you feel better soon. But please call the clinic if you need to put your mind at rest hun. I too have PCOS but haven't got that far yet so can't help


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

I don't think we were getting told off for chatting too much, just that perhaps the chatroom may be better to keep up with us all! 

Sho Po, yay on the 12 embies!  Fantastic news!  I suffered with OHSS (have PCOS - the 'skinny' version) and so feel for what you are going through.  Sickness can be a sign, but the main thing is to keep up the water (fluids).  Monitor input verses output.  That is the most important thing.  Basically, OHSS is where the fluids fill the empty spaces which the follies have created.  The more eggs retrieved, the bigger this space is and so more at risk you are.  If you are peeing out roughly what you are drinking, then all is looking good.  It means your kidneys are keeping up.  

If you begin to not need the toilet but are drinking loads, it is cause for concern.  When I was admitted, I had a catheter inserted and for every litre of fluids in, they found 7ml in the bag.  No wonder I was uncomfortable!  The most important thing though is to drink, even if you feel that you physically can't.  You need the fluids as you will quickly become dehydrated.

If you are heading this way, measure your girth, around your tummy button.  If you have OHSS, this will increase pretty rapidly (mine increased by 20cm in 2 days!)  

If you feel so bloated that it is uncomfortable, please call the clinic.  You may need to go to hospital for extra fluids and to maintain the electrolites and blood chemestry.  The earlier it is caught, the better it is.  Believe me, if you do go on to develop OHSS, you will not want transfer and it's better to freeze.  I got pregnant on my FET following OHSS, so hope is not lost


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

I wasnt telling anyone off!   
Just saying your sooo chatty, but love reading the thread!

Good luck to those waiting to be PUPO!!! 
N xxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2010)

QA,

OMG your post sooo made me laugh, you always put a giggle on here, love it!!

Ladies,  I feel soooo much better, all thanks to you all, thank you!    

I lurve you all,  

Sho po....What great Embryo numbers you have, I have PM'd you too huni, basically as the others have said, keep up the fluids, great advice from Witters about monitoring the fluid you take in, versus the amount you pee  

Hope everyone else is oka...lol QA love it!!

xx


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Hodge glad I made you smile - tis always a pleasure


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

You got home safely this time then QA 

I think you need to practice your future book writing and tell us a funny story a week - doesn't have to be true to life  next time though   The way you wrote it was a classic


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks witters I'll see what I can do!!


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

witters  had a v odd  image in my head when I  read 
'just marking the  page '


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2010)

ladies,

Just had a call from Tony, I am having a 2 day transfer as I have 2 left, they are both 4 cell top quality, so he said why wait another day. The reason why they wait until day 3 is to pick the best ones, and as I have 2, why wait, and they are better off back in. He did give me the choice to do tomorrow as planned, but as he said, they are better off in me...OMG I   that they are oky....

I will post again and I wil be PUPO, OMG!!  please let me have some luck, its not been an easy one eh!!

xx


----------



## CKay (Dec 31, 2009)

QA – so funny, blimmin boss she sounds sneaky!

ShoPo – hope sickness stopped – wise words once again Witters.

Hodge – yeah you will soon be PUPO!!!!

All – funny about being too chatty!!

AFM: sat at home with my niece who has a tummy bug we’re both on the sofa watching Matilda.  Going to try and get outside today too! CKay xxxxxxx


----------



## twinkle29 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hodge!!! Ahhh what fab news! Your going to be PUPO!!!!!!!!!! Good luck hunny xxxxxxxx


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Woohoo hodgey!!!!


----------



## V1 (Apr 16, 2006)

Quick one from me...
Hodge  - wow! Good luck!   
QA -    
Hope the other PUPO girls are coping ok


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Fab news Hodge      , you'll be in the PUPO club very soon hunni.

Hi to everyone else.

just a quick post, but I had some more blood last night   spoke to the clinic this morning and Nurse Sarah spoke to Chantelle and she said it is probably nothing to worry about and I am just more sensitive to everything then normal.  I was panicking a little as some of my symptoms disappeared - but have since come back.  I was hoping they would scan me but Chantelle told me to stick with my original appointment for Tuesday but if things got worse to ring them and they would scan me.  So I have come home from work and am resting - as per doctors orders - going to have a sleep in a mo and hoepfully I will wake up worrying less.

Hope you all have a good day   
Ells


----------



## twinkle29 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hey ells! Make sure those feet stay up and have a little sleep. It must be so worrying for you, not long till Tuesday and your scan. Im sure if Chantelle was more concerned she would have brought you in xxx 

Lots of gentle hugs for you xxx


----------



## Sho Po (Oct 26, 2009)

to you Ells. Put your feet up and look after yourself

Hodge - Great news for you. Shame I won't see you tomorrow but better news that you get to be PUPO  

I'm feeling tons better today. Haven't been sick again and more or less feel human (apart from a few twinges in the general ovary area). Still looking forward to ET tomorrow and throughly enjoying being looked after by DH.


----------



## V1 (Apr 16, 2006)

Ells, you've done all thr ight things so far. Keep on resting and keep up those gentle tummy rubs and positive thoughts


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Hodge, sounds like great news!  Looking forward to your next post when you will be PUPO!!  4 cells on day two is bang on target by the way 

Ells, sorry that you have seen more blood   Resting is best thing for you and bubba's so glad you have come home from work.  Tuesday will be a long wait for you, but well worth it I'm sure.  Remember that I had serious bleeding, as in fresh 'flow' so much so that the toilet pan was bright red.  In actual fact, it was heavier than my heaviest days of AF.  It then passed and I had regular bleeding spells like this throughout the pregnancy.  As the clinic said, we are all especially more sensitive after treatment.  Thinking of you


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Hodge- whoooo!!!! 2 4 cell embryos thats fantastic- emjoy being PUPO.

Ells- lots of rest my love and try not to worry... I too bled around 11-11 weeks and that was when we found out it wasn't 2 but 3- they were able to see a slight bleed on the scan from behind one of the placentas and it took about a week for the bleed to fully stop..... sleep is good and catch up on some tv or a good book.... thinking of you.

L


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks girls   .  Had a good sleep, think I needed it.  I've had no more blood too and my dull ache has faded a bit and my nausea has returned - strange to like that for security   .  LAM i must admit your experiencev aswell as Witters keeps coming to mind   .  I'm sure all is fine, but hard not to worry.

Ells


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi everyone,

Whoop whoop I am officially PUPO, cant believe we have finally got here after me panicking all the way, thanks to you ladies, you have kept me sane!!
Tony explained about why he thought 2 day transfer was best.......bit like what I said before, we have no choice as we only had 2 Embryos left, so it wasnt like we could wait until 3 day and choose the best ones, I am delighted that they are back where they belong....I am gonna treat me and DH to a Pizza tonight ( lol, any excuse eh!!  )

Ells- just PM'd you, but glad you are feeling better, also from what Witters and LAM have said, it sounds the norm to have some Bleeding as you are carrying little Twinnies!!   .

Sho po - been worried about you, are you okay now huni??

Hi to everyone else, will come back on later for proper post..xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

Hello Ladies

Witters - Excellent advice from you as always, hope all is well today xx

Hodge - Once again well done you, you are PUPO enjoy it hun xx

QA - Any sneaking off today? lol xx

Twinkle - Hey, hope your ok today xx

Ells - Bless you must be so worrying but you obviously need the rest, hope Tuesday comes quickly for you xx

Sho-Po - Good luck for tommorow xx

AFM - I'm ok went for a lovely stroll today, spring really is lovely, was out for about an hour and am now cooking DH and I a chicken risotto, hope I've done it right, lost the recipe and haven't made it for a couple of years.  All is well here, still have cramps but think this is how my 2 WW will be, but feeling positive (thanks Hodge  ) xx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Yey Hodge     

Twinkle, WP and Hodge *THIS HAS WORKED YOU ARE PREGNANT*

WP yum risotto sounds lovely.

Ells


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Hodge   on reaching another   and becoming PUPO    

WP no sneaking off today   Mmmm I love rissotto, I make a great chorizo and red pepper one  

Ells Glad the bleeding has stopped and the clinic have reassured you xx

Sho-Po good luck for ET tomoz x

Hi to everyone else, hope you're enjoying the sun  

I have no funny stories today! Have spent the afternoon cuddling a colleagues 3 weeks old baby girl. She is tiny and such a sweetie. I loved the fact that I did no work though


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

Losing the plot wasn't a risotto, but a paella, was yummy though xx


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

WP you're


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

QA -    

Af dance for you............             xxx


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

WP thanks huni


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2010)

Hey QA,

Has your wind calmed down now?? fancy blaming the baby for your flatulence  

Here is another AF dance for you...

[fly]          [/fly]

xx


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Oi I don't have wind.......yet! Lol


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

bookmarking
kirst x


----------



## twinkle29 (Mar 12, 2010)

Morning girls, 

How is everyone today. Thank god its Friday!!!

Sho Po - good luck with ET today xxx


----------



## Sho Po (Oct 26, 2009)

Thanks for for good luck messages girls.

My stomach's in knots  . Can't decide if this is nerves for ET or a reaction to the pesseries (sorry TMI!)

Ells - Great to know you're feeling better. Who'd have thought nausia would make you feel good  

Woo hoo Hodge for the two little embies nestled snugly where they should be  

Looking very much forward to a lovely sunny weekend of being spoilt by DH. I've got big sis and her family (DH and too lovely nieces aged 4 and 18 months) staying for the weekend and DH has ordered me not to get stressed and insisted he will do everything. So win win


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Good Luck Sho Po!  Sounds like a lovely weekend lined up for you   Let us know as soon as you are PUPO!!  Not long now


----------



## Raine290871 (Jun 30, 2008)

Hi all.... found you...... were you trying to run away from me??  

well.. this is the last day off my annual leave from work.... but what gorgeous weather

been catching up with you all by reading all the posts... you have made me laugh loads!!!

HODGE: - congrats honey... sending loads of sticky vibes and     to you....

ELLS: - you just keep resting and taking care... fingers croseed all is ok for you...

to those who I've missed.. (which is loads -sorry!!!) - hope you are al ok, and enjoying this sunshine......

AFM - sat in my lounge, patio doors open, listening to the birds, and the sound of the waterfall in the pond.... lovely!!!

take care all...

Raine

xxxx


----------



## Sho Po (Oct 26, 2009)

Ooh that sounds blissful  

Back from ET with the two hitchhikers safely on board and hopefully getting snuggly   and 7 more in the freezer!!!

The two they put back are 7 and 8 cells (or something like that). The other seven are similar and all top quality. There are two more that they are a little unsure about as they seem to be ahead of what is expected so they've put them in blast media to see what happens. We were even given the opportunity to only have one put back rather than two as the chances of it working are so high.

I literally can't believe it. I really didn't think we'd be so lucky. I even cried a little bit. I think I'm going to have a permenant smile on my face this weekend.


----------



## Raine290871 (Jun 30, 2008)

hmmm lovely....

SHo Po - congrats honey.... that sounds similiar to what we had put in.. and we got one little one growing in my tummy!!!! YEY!!!!! - you take care, and loads of sticky vibes and      

xxx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi ladies,

just wanted to send you all big  and  , I feeling sooooooo much better today. Had a good sleep yesterday and last night and woke up this morning feeling much brighter. Thank you for your lovely messages.  . I have had no more blood too and I have been thinking about this (dont say anything  - I know!! DANGEROUS) but I think I might have caused the bleeding. I think i have been putting the pessaries in too high and irritating my sensitive cervix . I didnt put one in as high just kinda popped it in without pushing - iyswim - and no blood and less sore.

Hodge, I hope that you are resting and taking it nice and easy today. Enjoy being PUPO!!

Twinkle and WP I hope you both are okay, Twinkle are you half way now?

Sho Po - I hope that you have your feet up at home with your precious cargo now on board.

Ladies: [fly]*THIS HAS WORKED YOU ARE PREGNANT*[/fly]

Witters, I would love to see some piccies if the progress of your building work. it really must be coming along nicely now. We have got the ball rolling on our bat survey - will be done middle of May - I sooooooo hope they have gone.

LAM, how are you sweetie - sorry I forgot about Wednesday  -. How are your little ones, I bet you have been able to enjoy the garden and park with them with this lovely weather.

QA - hows that AF coming?

Kirst, hope you are okay hunni  .

CJH, hope you are coping okay hunni. 

Onesock, hope you are okay hunni, havent heard from you for a while.

CKay, I bet you are soooooooo pleased to be able to wear what you like and be Cath free. Hope you have some nice plans for the weekend.

Bev, how are you hunni    .

V, are you going to be enjoying some nice vino in the sunshine this weekend?

Monkey, how are you my lovely? I am going to speak to my sister about maybe getting you over in the next few weeks for some 'treats' .

Raine hope you are well and taking this steady. Whens your next MW appointment?

Hi to everyone else hope you are okay.

Ells


----------



## Raine290871 (Jun 30, 2008)

Hi Ells....

yes - had a few days off this week, which has been nice.... came off all medication on Monday.. so ws abit worried, but so far so good....

next MW appt is not til 1st Jun - but she contacted Consultant at Winchester Hosp to see us as soon as poss in regards to what happened to Baby James - hopefully they will keep an eye on things to check all progresing properly.. fingers crossed.....

hope you ok...

xxxx


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

Ells - So glad things have settled down for you, not too long til your scan hun, thank you for offering so much positivity, have been a little down today   xx

ShoPo - Well done and welcome to the PUPO club xx

Hodge - Hey PUPO lady, you sounded so chilled and happy on the phone lovely to hear xx

QA - Hey chick, come on AF!!!!!   xx

Raine - Certainly picked the right time to have off, weather's lovely xx

Witters - Do you have a nice weekend planned? xx

Twinkle - Hey hon, hope all is ok today xx

AFM - As I said have been a little down today, woke up crying for goodness sake told DH I was scared the embies had gone   think I may have officially gone mad, I have had AF cramps continually since ET, which in turn has made me knicker check, anyway I took myself off into the sunshine for a stroll and gave myself yet another good talking to today.  Think it may be time to get back to work, back on Monday so will throw myself into work and try and ignore 2ww, yeah right!!!! lol xxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2010)

Hi everyone!!

Ells- its so nice to hear you bounce back, those damm pesseries eh!!!  now you can relax and enjoy the weekend, and look forward to Tuesday, its all so exciting!

Sho po - welcome to the PUPO club, relax at the weekend!!  Great news that we all had top quality ones put back in eh!!  

Wp- hey hun,    I can imagine you taking a stroll in the park telling yourself off!!  bless you, you did sound a bit flat on the phone earlier - again, those pesseries cause cramps, I have been tender since E/C too so dont worry!    

QA- This time next week you will be on TX...NO MATTER WHAT MY RESULT IS, WILL BE HERE FOR YOU!!!!!!  

Twinkle - hey hun, how are you now  sending you lots of   

Raine -god yeah what a beautiful day it has been, I could murder a glass of wine!!  errrrr!!!  I am glad that they are looking after you huni..xxx

Witters, Bev, Ckay, Lam, Monkey, V1, Onesock......hope you are all okay, sorry if I have missed anyone!!

AFM - had the day off, spent the morning relaxing, then this afternoon did some very LIGHT housework, only polished and did the kitchen, and DH did the Toilets and Hoovering....then we went food shopping and again, DH bless him made sure I didnt do much.  
I was a little uncomfortable in bed last night, my ovaries were aching , they have been since E/C.....its funny the way the Embryos are always at the back of my head, I was even nervoous about going to the toilet incase I pushed them out!!!!  ha ha silly eh, oh dear!!!


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Evening ladies

What a beautiful day it's been   and it's suposed to last all weekend   woohoo! Must get the grass cut c'mon DH   move that   

Sho-Po  on being PUPO 

Ells glad you're feeling better in yourself xx

WP hope the telling off worked hun    


I'm off to order Dominos Pizza  
speaky later....


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

Hodge and ShoPo, congrats to you both on being PUPO, sounds like you got some great embies     

Ells,   you beter be resting sweetie  

HI to everyone else, lying low for a bit but still reading xxx


----------



## onesock (Nov 23, 2009)

hey everyone

sorry havent been on much been working laods and getting ready for dh comin home, ho[e everyone is enjoying the sunshine, it has been amazing, dont want it to end, been thinking about my 30th not sure what to do....... mmmmmmm
stay strong all u pupo's the 2 week wait is awful, i started to get scared of going to the loo, i even went with my eyes closed once lol, and that isnt that easy!!!!!
omg did someone say the dominos word THATS NOT FAIR!!!!!!

big hugs everyone
H x x x x


----------



## V1 (Apr 16, 2006)

Onesock - I think your 30th sounds like the perfect excuse for a wessex girls night out  
When is dh coming home? You must be soooo excited!

Congrats to the PUPO girls   

Bev - hope you're ok hun  

Ells - loving your return to positive spirit, try to keep it up  

Hope everyone enjoys their weekend  - I have a lovely mix of time with good friends and family in the sunshine  

OMG whilst typing I have just seen a mouse in my kitchen aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarggggggh - and my cleaner came today as usual, why my kitchen? Any tips?


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

V1 sack the cleaner lol!!


----------



## monkeyuk (Dec 22, 2009)

Morning Ladies:

Hodge & Sho po: Congrats on being PUPO       
Twinkle & wp: Hope your'e both doing well, not long to go    
QAGirl: We had dominos last night, mmmmmmmmmmmm  
v1: omg I would freak, our cats use to bring mice in, play with them and get bored, which meant DH had to try and catch them. He use to throw them over the back fence to get rid of them  
onesock: hope your job is going well, not long till DH will be home  
BAE: Hope your'e ok hunni  
ells: Hope your'e resting, it must have been scary for you seeing blood, looking forward to pampering you  


Raine290871,Witters,Birdey and anyone else I've missed   hope you are all ok  

afm, we have the estate agent coming at lunch time to value the house so I'd better get my bum in gear and start tidying up.

Have a lovely weekend.

xx


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2010)

Hi ladies,

Can I ask a weird question??

Obviuosly I am still sore and bit bloated from E/C....today I have been constipated, probably from mixture of pesseries etc......are we allowed to take anything??  HAS ANYONE ELSE BEEN CONSTIPATED AFTER E/C

I have never been constipated, not nice is it!!! 

x


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Morning

Hodge I think I have read somewhere on here that someone took lactulose (can't spell it!) basically a laxaitive.

Well the   has arrived today!!!! woohooo   But what do I do now? The clinic is closed (have just tries ringing) don't think it warrants calling emergancy number. But don't I need baseline scan before commencing Gonal F? Monday will be CD3 when I should start the Gonal F. Should I just do the dose they said then contact them Monday morning for basline scan after first jab? OMG am panicing now......


----------



## monkeyuk (Dec 22, 2009)

QAGirl: YAY for af   don't panic, if you phone the clinic on Mnoday they will either book you in for that day or Tuesday which will be day 4, I had mine on day 4 and was a little worried but it's only to check you have no cysts and you have a thin lining. They tell you not to start injecting until you've had your scan so I would wait and phone them early on Monday  

Hodge: Not sure about the constipation, sorry  

xx


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks Monkey have just spoken to WP and she said the clinic will class tomorrow as CD1 so Monday will be CD 2.


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

QA -     so happy for you, let this be the last one for 9 months   xx

Hodge - Drink some warm water, tastes gross but should get things going again xx

xxx


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Thankyou so much to WP and Hodge for phoning me   - I think I got a little *too excited * there


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2010)

QA,

whoop whoop, I think I flew off my chair!!!    

WP is right, day 1 will be tomorrow, so dont panic huni, its sooo exciting!!  

WP- thanks for the tip, I will try the warm water..hopefully that will get things moving again!!     

Hope everyone is enjoying the glorious sunshine, its soooo warm out there!!  

xx


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

Hodge - Don't go falling off of chairs   Your text had me in hysterics lol have you managed to go yet, once you have I really don't want details, know what your like!!!!  

QA - Hey hun, are you calm now, I feel so much better after our chat this morning  

Monkey - Hope the valuation went ok xx

I'm feeling ok, so far have watched DH do the washing, hang it on the line, clean the car, hoover the house and I polished, he has now gone with his step dad to buy a new back gate which they will be assembling later, his jobs tommorow are gardening front and back, I'm loving my PUPO status      Am still crampy, but have been like that since EC so no surprises, but today for some reason I really thought I was coming on, but no, think I may have the same problem as Hodge   xxx


----------



## Raine290871 (Jun 30, 2008)

Hi guys

during my 2ww I had terrible cramps...... was so sure it hadn't worked... was so surprised to see the BFP...

but it was there.. so no panicing yet!!
  
xxx


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

Raine - Thanks good to hear, I've not given up yet, still got some fight left in me IYKWIM, just hoping and  , still 7 days down, 7 to go xx


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Hodge get some prunes they're a natural laxative!!!!

WP my dh has washed my car and is now out cutting the grass. We must keep these men busy!
Glad your feeling better xxxx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Afternoon ladies,

Hodge hunni - lactulose helps, thats what the clinic told me to take last year.  Also if you keep you liquid on take up that should encourage things along.  But like QA said prunes and apricots should also help.  Hope you are relaxing   .

WP - all sounds good, I still get these crampy AF aches, all good signs hun.

QA - yey for AF, the girls are right on AF, if it didnt start when you woke up but later in the morning then tomorrow is CD 1.  Have you left a message on the clinic's answerphone?

Monkey, how did the valuation go? 

Raine, how are you doing today?

Twinkle, hope all is well with you.

V hope you managed to get rid of the mouse.  Our cat used to bring them into our kitchen in our old house - yuk.  Now he just half eats them and leaves on the front door step - NICE   .

Onesock, sounds like you have been busy at work hun.  Hope the coming home plans are going well.  

Witters, LAM, CJH, Bev, Kirst, Ckay, KT and everyone else     hope you are all okay.

I have had a lazy day again today   , DH is busy in the garden doing the concrete base for the shed and laying a path at the bottom of the garden - keeping him out of mischeif.  I had more brown blood this morning but thankfully is seems to be getting paler.  I googled it and it seems 'normal' something to do with either hormones, sensitive cervix or stretching ligaments.  It did freak me out again as it was in the morning but it really was a lot lighter in colour and very much mixed with the pessary.  Had a nice snooze this afternoon, really needed it felt totally shattered.  Symptoms all seem to be present only 3 more sleeps until next scan.  

Enjoy your evenings ladies  

Ells


----------



## twinkle29 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hey girls.

Hodge - Lactalose is apparently safe to take, I asked at ET, hope you feeling good today 

WP - Well done to hubs, he's been a busy boy!!! 

QA - Yay for AF, you will be Pupo before you know it

Monkey - hope the house valuation goes well and you fine somewhere soon! Did you go and have a look at the cottage

Onesock - have you any ideas for your 30th Do something completly random!!   

Ells - Im glad your feeling brighter, those pesseries have so much to answer for!!  

BAE - Its nice to hear from you, Can understand why you are lying low  

Raine - Its great they are looking after you, keep you reassured, must be a scary time for you x

Hello to everyone else I have missed. I hope everyone has been enjoying the sun

AFM - I feel nothing, the occasional twinge, no cramps, and still getting the occasional reddy brown on tissue when I wipe! Im really trying to stay positve but its at the back of my mind that its not worked. Still 5 days till test day, every now and again I feel like I need to test but im trying to resist, will have to wait and see

xxx


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Hi All

Ells- no worries about weds.... well bring it down next time near southampton.
Glad the blood is only brown- not long till your next scan.... keep resting and enjoy being looked after.

Well done pupo ladies- rest up and enjoy the sunshine.

AFM- busy day- been to Salisbury as a family- took part in teddy bear jump at the cathedral to raise money for Salisbury hospital... feel shattered... its so hard taking 3 out at a time- bought a single pushchair to make going out a bit easier.... we hope.  Hope you are all enjoying our summer weather... 

Hugs to you all

L


----------



## CKay (Dec 31, 2009)

Hello all, 

Just touching base very quickly.  QA yippppppppppppppppppppeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee the journey starts.  WP, Hodge, Twinkle, ShoPo keep up the PMA    

Bev  - hope all OK    

Ells - glad bleeding not much.  I suspect it is the pessaries like you say.

V1 - Oh no about the mouse hope you manage to catch it!!

LAM - hope you slept well after busy day yesterday.

Who mentioned 30th birthday celebrations I'm in!!!

Sorry no more personals too much to read!!  AFM:  went to cornwall this weekend got back late last night (we could only afford one night!).  Stayed in posh 5 star hotel, had champers, went to gardens yesterday and Mevagiissey.  Lovely to get away.  I feel on the road to recovery and starting to think about next tx when to do.......  In clinic on Tues if anyone, seeing Patsy again for counselling she is nice.  Love to all CKay xxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2010)

Hi everyone!!

I am pleased to say that I have movement at last!!    lol, that warm water must have helped, thanx WP!!  
Feeling more   today, I still feel like Af is looming, I put this down to the Pesseries and the road to recovery with all the E/C and E/T proceedures!!  I guess I just worry as in a normal cycle Af would be due next weekend, and I feel EXACTLY how I would normaly feel, gut ache, back ache etc.....BUT HEY, I DONT USUALLY HAVE HODGE AND SPLODGE SNUGGLING AWAY IN THERE EH!!!    So today is a good day all round!! 

Ckay - hey hun,  the hotel sounds amazing, such a beautiful part of the country there, and great news on the    glad to see you bouncing back!!  

LAM - sounds like you have had a busy one, but what great weather to do it in eh!!  hope boys are all okay..x

Twinkle, WP and SHo-po - hope you are all okay and keeping up the belief in the mantra, THIS HAS WORKED, WE ARE PREGNANT!!!

QA-I bet you dont sleep tonite with all the excitiment!!!  call me when you can tomorrow hun!!!, text me and I will call you from my work number..x

Ells- hey hun, hope you are resting, sounds like your DH is keeping himself busy, you can always send him over to my house, there are plenty of jobs that need doing here!!  ....2 more sleeps!!!

Raine, Witters, V1, onesock, Bev,  and everyone I have missed -


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

Hey Girls

Hodge - Glad your    is well and truly back, and that your now nice and relieved lol, I'm sure hodge and splode are getting comfy as we speak   xx

QA - Have PM'd you, but will be thinking of you tommorow, if you text me I'll call you too, am so excited your embarking on your journey now   xx

CKay - I love Cornwall, would love to move there, hotel sounds fab and good news your starting to feel better   xx

Twinkle - Hey, you ok today   xx

Ells - Thanks for your messages, really helped, I put Zita on last night and fell asleep listening to her   xx

Hello to all the other ladies, hope your all well xx

AFM - I'm doing ok today, woke up this morning with no pain, boobs felt normal unless I prodded them   got up peed, went back to bed did pessary fell asleep, woke up boobs killing me and AF type pains returned, so it is obviously those pesky pessaries causing discomfort, I don't really mind though, I read somewhere that using them does increase the chance of success   .  Only 6 more sleeps, Twinkle that means you have 4   until we know one way or the other, back to work Monday so hoping to get my brain active again, miracles do happen eh?    

DH is busy again today, he though he'd got out of putting up the new gate until my FIL arrived this morning to help, honestly a bit of rain, so he's been busy all day, bless him xxx


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Afternnon

Hodge glad to here you haven't exploded   hope you feel more comfortable now. 

WP thanks for the PM   Hope you get on ok back at work tomoz and this weeks flies by qiuckly for you x

CKay glad to here you have had a lovely weekend away and you're feeling better  

 to everyone else hope you're having a good weekend and the   is shining xxx

I'm off to bingo tonight


----------



## twinkle29 (Mar 12, 2010)

Evening girls,

Just a quicky to say hello to everyone, I hope you have all had a lovely weekend

WP - good luck with going back to work! Least it will make the week fly by and it will soon be test day! xx

QA - Have a lovely time at bingo and good luck with the scan, I guess It wont be tomorrow but you will be calling them...?

Hodge - bet you feel so much relief! 

Sho - po - hope your enjoying being pupo

WP, Hodge and Sho Po, THIS HAS WORKED AND WE ARE PREGNANT

Ckay, Sounds like a beautiful way to spend a night and im glad you are feeling better and obviously stronger

AFM - feeling good and positive, only 4 days till I know and It really could go either way. im starting to have yucky moments im hoping its a good sign oh and no reddy brown when I wipe today!!!!!! xxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Hey all!

Ells, sounds like you have got to the bottom of the bleeding   Now, be gentle with yourself!  Will gather together some building pics.  Best of luck for the bat assessment in a few weeks, I too hope they have gone!  Not sure however that I would recommend building work whilst pregnant though... 

V, I hope you got that mouse!  We too suffer with mice, well more recently, rats  pesky things.  One even stayed still for me to take a picture before I caled pest control in!  It helped him see what he was dealing with though and thankfully caught it.  Builders have had a few suprises though when pulling down ceilings! 

Hodge, sounds like you are getting through your first few days of the 2ww well!  Glad you got over the constipation, most likely to be the pesseries, I too suffer with it especially whilst pregnant.  Plenty of fibre and fluids really or squatting with your back against the wall.  Not nice 'pushing' though as I understand the feeling of pushing out embies / baby!  In fact, when delivering M&K, it was exactly like feeling and being constipated!

Sho Po, what a great result!  How did it go taking to blast?  Best of luck!

CKay, what a wonderful weekend!  The hotel sounds perfect   Good to hear you in better spirits 

page going funny, so will be back tomorrow for more personals.  I will also tell you my eventful time, including moving out, then in, then dust everywhere then rain getting in, then M&K sleeping at N&G's for first time and ofcourse our 4D scan!  Love to all!


----------



## bearhug (Jun 19, 2009)

Hello everyone!  This looks like such a fun thread I thought I would drop in and say  if that's OK?  I'm quite new to this website, joined it in January when I was feeling down about lots of my friends falling pregnant for 2nd time round (it's so hard isn't it, people don't understand how hard it is if you're not one of the lucky ones) and have been trying to take my mind of things since then so haven't been back for a few months . I'm about to go for EC in just over a week so I thought I'd come back and have been on this website all afternoon - it's great isn't it, everyone is so lovely.  

Congratulations to you girlies that have had such good news these last few days! I've just started the stimulations, think EC will be after the bank holiday. 

I forgot about the lack of movement ! Took me four days last time, it gave me really weird stomache pains and it kept mking dodgy noises, DH was quite amused!  

Lots of hugs to everyone


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Well ladies I won nothing at bingo - storey of my life lol!
I will let you know how I get on ringing the clinic tomoz, hopefully they'll see me tomoz (fingers 
crossed)

welcome bearhug xxx


----------



## bearhug (Jun 19, 2009)

I've just blown you some bubbles QA wishing you luck for your call tomorrow. I've just stabbed myself and hit a vein, ouch, was doing quite well missing them. I'm off to bed, reminds me - I had a weird dream last night and woke up crying when my boss pulled out a baby from under her top and started waving it around in front of me tauntingly, weird hey!


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

QA, best of luck with your call!  I'm sure all will work out fine timing wise 

Bearhug, welcome!  What a strange dream?!  I'm sure she really wouldn't do that to you   All these drugs and hormones do funny things to us.  Sorry you hit a vein.  I did that many a time, well the little thread veins anyway.  All is fine now, just not nice at the time.  Best of luck for collection, you must stick around so we can follow your progress   

Up early to make another payment to the builders.  Easier to do it whilst M&K are asleep, do not wish to get the amount wrong   Already had another skip delivered and that was before 7:30am!  Hopefully the rain will hold off.  Early yesterday morning, I did my usual 'bladder release trip' and heard a weird tap tap tap sound.  I thought it was some pesky visitors, but then remembered we didn't have a ceiling void, so unlikely.  I looked up and saw my worst nightmare - water right across the newly fitted and plastered ceiling!  It was in all the rooms across the back of the house.  So, poor Mr. Builder who promised to water tight our house got a call at 6am!  

Meanwhile, we got up and DH scrambled around in the (very tight) eaves whilst I searched for many a bucket or anything to catch drips.  By the time the bulder arrived (after 8am) some bigger leaks were flowing rather than just dripping.  They managed to get up there and lay out tarp etc, although the edges are still a bit open purely due to the expanse and what they had to do it - hense the hope it stays dry!

We are all back in now (as you can gather) after a stay away.  Initially they said 3 days, so we booked a week to cover things.  Turned out they dound some issues with the original house as they always would which meant another week.  At this point, we were homeless!  We had the children plus dogs plus bird, and the place we found was all booked up!  We had to move in with Nanny and Grandad as a last resort - space very limited plus they have two big German Shepherds - Maku and one of theirs are both entire, so best kept seperated.  Thankfully, the original place had a no show, so we were able to move back there.  We are now officially bored of packing, loading and unpacking again!

Children had fun though, as did the dogs.  We were staying on a gold course and so plenty of places to run about in the lovely sunshine.  M&K thought it was great being on holiday yet still going to school!  That too was interesting, as we had to get to all their uniforms and bags etc which were in their rooms and upstairs, but the rest of the house was stored right in front of the cupboards, so poor DH had to shift things about to get them all.  

They hope to get the roof on and joined this week which will be fab.  We will be able to relax a bit then.  Thankfully the fish were all fine too given the vibration of fitting new steels and ceiling joists plus ceilings.  DH also had to go in there and take a saw to the frame to give access to the ceiling (it is situated in a home made frame, fitted snuggly in an alcove from ceiling to floor.  Thankfully the vibration did not disturb the seals, we already had a weakness there whicch was what we were afraid of.  If we didn't have pets, it would be plain sailing!  Anyway, we are hopefully through the worst and up to the roof rafters now, so really getting the feel of it.  I know it will be well worth it in the end 

We had our 4D scan on Saturday.  It was great and M&K were loving seeing their baby brother or sister.  Keilidh kept going up to the sceen and 'giving kisses and cuddles' to the baby.  We got loads of pictures (over 50!  much different going private to the NHS 3) plus a CD with the pics and a DVD with the moving version.  Baby was grumpy again!  Wouldn't move it's hand away from it's face but did look all snuggly.  Will need a teddy when out as it always was cuddling up to the cord.   I will get straight here and then try to post a pic or two if everyone will be ok with it?  Or else I could do a link to it if not to make it your decision.  Let me know your thoughts...

Must go and do this payment.  Can't put it off any longer!

Hugs to all


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Morning ladies

Bearhug - sounds like you're dreams are a bit crazy and thankfully unrealistic! Thanks for the bubbles I have blown some back 

Witters - well what an adventure you and the family are having right now! Hope you have paid the buliders by now. I  it stays dry for you so you cant get the roof sorted. Like you say all the stress will be worth it although don't be making yourself go into early labour with it all! At least M&K are having a ball....

Well the ball is *finally* rolling for me - have my baseline scan at 10:50 today  Never thought I was going to reach this day! Can't believe I will be doing my first injection tomorrow and this time next month I will be PUOP  OMG OMG OMG I'm soooooo excited


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2010)

Hey ladies,

QA, I am soooo pleased and excited, u better let us know how it goes today!!

Bearhug!!  hey welcome hun!!

Witters- oh my, good luck with the payment, always horrible handing money over eh!    Its such an adventur you have had!!  ah bless M&K, it must be so amazing for them seeing their little brother or sister!!  have you thought of any names??

WP, Twinkle and sho-po..THIS HAS WORKED WE ARE PREGNANT!!!

Monkey - hey hun, good luck with the follow up today!!!

Hope everyone else is okay!!  xx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Morning ladies,

Bearhug, Welcome to the thread. Sounds like you have had a few eventful dreams  . As for hitting a vein - my tummy looks like a car accident - I'm on clexane - and every time I think I have finally mastered a no-bruise injections I hit a vein. They are sooooooo ugly  looking too. Unfortunately I have to to keep these up until 31 weeks, but I am hoping that will give me enough time to figure it out  .

QA -          , its great that you managed to get in for your scan this morning. Not long to go how hunni.

Witters - blimey, you have had a time of it. I hope everything is going to be more smooth this week. Great news on the scan. I really would like to do a 4D one, did you go to the one in Fareham? We got out Bat survey quote ...... £2,350  , and thats the mates rates  . Both DH and I were shocked by this - the licence from Nature England is £1000 on its own! On the piccies - absolutely, would love to see them.

WP, Twinkle, Sho Po, Hodge *THIS HAS WORKED YOU ARE PREGNANT* .
I hope you ladies are all okay today, Twinkle and WP you guys really are in the home straight now!!!            

Hodge and WP - makesure you take it easy at work - no stress allowed!!!

CKay, your weekend away sounds lovely. I bet it was very relaxing. You had great weather too!!! Glad you are feeling brighter hunni and are able to look to the future. We are in tomorrow at 3pm, what time are you there?

Onesock, hope you are okay and that you are making some good 30th b-day celebration plans    .

Monkey, how did the valuation go? Are you able to start looking around houses now? I will pm you this week about doing that 'pamper evening' , i need to find out from my sister and mum what they would like to do. I am really looking forward to it hunni!! I hope you have a good FU today and that you get some answers. 

V, how was your weekend hunni?

Bev,  how are you? I hope that you are okay, been thinking about you alot. 

Hi to everyone else.

AFM, no more blood thank goodness, had quite a bit on Saturday morning but by the 'last wipe' it was really really pale. It was still brown, well more nude in colour, and still convinced it was irritation of my cervix although the nurse today said it could be the extra hormones from the twins. Feeling very tired today and keep getting stronger waves of nausea. I got to wear my bump band for the first time yesterday as I couldnt do my jeans up - really good inventions those things. I have another session of acu this morning, i think I will try and spread the rest of this course out a bit more and see if I can get away with once a fortnight as I cant afford to go for another course after this. Hope everyone has a lovely day, those working - dont work too hard - those at home make sure you rest up!!

Big  to you all,

Ells


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Afternoon

Am back from the clinic - had my baseline scan with Sue. I have 35 follies   am not too surprised since I have PCOS. Sue did say my AMH levels were 100 where as the normal range is 15   eeekkk. Due to my high risk of OHSS they said they will manage me slowly. Sue said I'm "special" - special needs more like   So I am back next Monday for another scan and to review my pathetic 75 dose Gonal F   First jab tomoz   They also said I will probably be stimming longer than normal as they are treating me slowly, so Hodgey I'm there with ya hun


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

QA - nice to be 'special' , glad scan went well and that they will be looking after you.  Good luck for your first jab hunni!!

Ells


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2010)

Hey QA,

Lol you special ( needs )  ha ha!!     lol that did make me laugh.

They will look after you and your follies hun, great news that you do have lots though eh, if you have to stim for longer, it better that they take it slowly, dont wanna b getting sick hun.  

1st jab tomorrow, I am dead excited for you!!  

xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

QA, good to hear that you got in so quick for your scan and that they will take care of you.  I was also only on 75, but was on menopur.  I'm sure they will manage your cycle well.  Just be aware of how you are feeling and if you don't feel 'right' call them.  Believe me, you will know what's right and what's wrong 

Ells, goodness me!  That is some pennies to spend on bats!  I truly hope they have moved on.  What will happen if they don't?  Are you able to do anything to persuade them?  I had my scan at First View.  They are at Cams Hall in Fareham.  Really good.  They looked after me numerous times with M&K and emergency 'well being' scans.  We must have been in there almost an hour, so you really don't feel rushed.  Well worth a 4D scan   With M&K, we were told to have it earlier as there were two of them, so we had it at just shy of 24 weeks (at another, not so good place as First View didn't have the machine at that point) and they weren't so good as babies were still really skinny and weird looking.  It was still lovely, but worth waiting a little longer if possible.  28 weeks was perfect, still plenty of room but a bit of chubbiness about them too


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Witters, I have heard about First View, I googled them the other day.  I will definitely have one done a bit later on.  So you think the best time is about 28 weeks?  

On the bats, I am hoping that they have gone, from what our guy told me last year, if they have gone and we are only dealing with a roost then I think we can get away with not having to have the licence but not 100% sure about that.  Its a real pain - we seem to be haemoraging money on this building business and we havent even started any buidling work yet!!!  It will all be worth it in the end though.  My parents have already said that they would be able to lend us some pennies if we needed some but hopefully we wont.  I am sure everything will work itself out in the end!!

Ells


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Buildings certainly do swallow money.  Problem is, there are many unknowns which never seem to work in favour, always against.  I'm sure, like ours, all your hard work, pennies, effort and time will be worth it when you look back in your gorgeous new home   Let's hope they have moved on and you do not need the liscense after all 

I would call for advice, but 27/28 weeks would be good.  We had one planned for 29w2d with M&K, but wasn't to be as my waters broke a few hours before the appointment   Shame, as I could have been better informed to advise you


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks Witters I will give them a call and see what they say.

Ells


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

I forgot to ask at the clinic today - so will ask you guys instead! 
Can you have reflexology when your stimming? I have a friend who has offered to give me some on Sunday but when I mentioned it to my beauty therapist (No rude comments please  I was getting waxed in prep for tx ) she suggested asking the consultant first as your not allowed reflexology in early pregnancy and wasn't sure about assisted conception. Now my friend hasn't done it for a long time so I doubt she'll know. Any advice

Also just to keep up my stories at my expense!! Everytime I've been to the clinic my wonderful DH normally drives, so as a typical woman I didn't really pay attention. Can you tell where I'm going with this yet?   Well i decided to use my sat nav to get me there today, although I had a rough idea up until the small roads. Well this dam contraption, which I would remove and jump up and down on if it weren't built into the bloomin car   can't just give the the most obvious directions. Oh no I can choose from, short, normal or quickest. Now which would you choose? Well obviously I chose the wrong option of 'quickest' as it took me off the M27 at the earliest opportunity and down the A roads into Southamptom. At this point I knew it was a mistake to listen to the silly bint directing me as I knew I didn't get off at this junction. So "why the hell did I?" Anyway I proceeded to listen to the stupid muppets directions   got caught at every single red traffic light (sound familiar hodge?) and behind every **** that can't drive!!!  And arrived at the clinic 10 mins late. Oh yes did I mention I couldn't get parked? A first for me   And I had left at 10am for a suposidly 30 mins journey. Do you see a pattern happening with me and journeys?  

Then after the appt once again I must have lost my sanity and switched the stupid sat nav on again, Durgh!!! But oh no this time I opted for the 'short' route hoping it would get me to the M27 where I would happily turn the thing off. This time I was going to beat the witch and ignore the silly bint. OK it doesn't pay to be a smart ****!!!!   I ignored it and saw a sign for the M27 and went for it.........erm.....went for it in the wrong direction, Doh!!!!     "where the hell am I?"
So the morale of this storey is listen to the stupid dam voice  

HOdge and WP this is why I was still driving when you both text and rang me.....I WAS LOST


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Ohhhhh QA     .  I dont get on with Sat Navs either - you are not alone!!!
On the relfex, I had it done during my second round, the only advice is to have it with someone who knows/is expereinced in fertility issues and and IVF - the advice is the same from Acu.  What ever helps you relax and helps your follies along is fine.  Lucky you having a firend that can do it for you.  I used love going to see my lady but it all got a bit pricey along with acu so I had to give one of them up.  I used to fall asleep through it -soooooooo relaxing!

Ells


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks Ells, I don't think she has any experience with IVF and fertility so may opt out for now to be safe. I'll just get her to do a massage or indian head massage or something like that xx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

The seocnd options sound bliss too!!  

Ells


----------



## monkeyuk (Dec 22, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

Sorry but this is going to be a me post, I don't do them often so please foregive me  

Well, I had my fu appointment today, I started with the   last night as it was reminding me of everything we had been through. I was in   again this morning before we went and haven't stopped since   Just as I'm starting to get over our bfn it all came back to me and to make matters worse we had Jacqui who is so nice I knew I would make an idiot of myself and start   again.
She said I didn't really respond well last time as I only managed to get three eggs, if we do another cycle I would be doing the long protocol on the highest dose in the hope all of my follies would grow at the same time. She has suggested I have the AMH blood test done asap which is more accurate about my egg reserve.I asked her about immune issues and I can have a killer cells blood test done but you could tell she didn't really want to go there, she said if I hadn't mentioned it she wouldn't have talked about it but I think spending money on tests will save a lot of money as well as the heartache. Jacqui is so nice when I started to get upset she held my hand even though DH was there, she's so nice.

So basically I think I'm going to have the tests done straight away and see how much time we have, she recommended doing another cycle before November as all of our screening tests are valid for a year.

On the plus side we're going to put our house on the market this week, YAY!!!!!!!
the valuation went well and the estate agent said if we put it on the market and get an offer it's on the understanding we still need to find somewhere, so it gives us a bit of time. She thinks we can sell it in 3-4 weeks   so we need to start looking, at least it will take my mind of tx for a while 

Will catch up with personals later.

ps. bearhug welcome to the thread


----------



## CKay (Dec 31, 2009)

WELCOME bearhug we're all very nice if I do say so myself.

monkey -     I know exactly how you feel is a funny time the follow up.  We had Sue very nice.  Our bloods are valid til Dec so would need to try before then.  Mine said to try me on the short I did respond on the long, but now worried they say that just to try something else!  Jacqui is lovely (think I spelt that wrong!).  you know there is always free counselling with Patsy if you need to talk further apart from that there is us and  it really helps me.  We're always here  

QA - so funny oh no!!!   listen to the Sat Nav.  My sense of direction is awful too - glad you made it back in the end!

Ells - I'm there tom 2-3 I'll have a blue body warmer  with pink inside the hood, and oh yes tracky trousers (my tummy still a little swollen!).  I may also have swollen eyes as if last week anything to go by I may blub during the counselling session.  Give us a wink or a nod if you see me xxxxxxx

Hello everyone else jus a quick one as going to west quay late night shopping with a friend to buy bloody baby clothes - a good friend has just had a baby so we need to get her something as seeing her on Thurs.  I hope I can near it, sure I'll be OK!  Oneday hopefully someone will be buying baby clothes for me!  Much love all CKay xxxx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Monkey     , it sounds like you have the start of a plan.  Jacqui is really lovely, she was the same with us last year - it made me   even more.  I am glad she is letting you do the other tests, I think they are reluctant as they dont know that much about them but I always think its better to know whats what, even if it comes back clear.  Can you get your GP to do your AMH test?  
Great news on the house hunni, its nice to have a difffernt focus for a while   >

CKay I will keep my eyes open for you - I will be in orange tomorrow - you cant really miss me   .

Ells


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

Hello ladies

Bearhug - Welcome your right this is a fun thread, but also very supportive and informative, I've been on this site for well over a year and have to say this is the most supportive thread I've joined xx

QA - What are you like, best pay attention next time  you do have a way with words though made me laugh, good luck with your 1st jab tommorow so very excited for you xx

Ells - scan tommorow, will be lovely to see your bubbas again xx

Hodge - Hey hun, hope your ok now, had a lovely lunch break today in the sun talking to you and QA lol xx

CKay - Good luck with the shopping, of course someone will be doing that for you one day very soon xx  

Twinkle - Not long now hun, hope your ok xx

Witters - Goodness what a time of it your having, you may need to write a book  Your 4D scan sounded absolutely wonderful, I would love to see pics xx

Monkey - Firstly  your post actually made me  so good that they are are changing your treatment to try and make things better than last time, will be lovely for you to get going again once yoiur ready. House sounds like it'll move quickly too xx

To all the PUPO ladies THIS HAS WORKED, WE ARE PREGNANT

AFM - Well went back to work today, was ok, but would rather be a lady of leisure, anyway ended up spending most of the day on knicker watch, but nothing has come yet, I really hope she stays away. Also applied for the job I mentioned last week, so will be interesting to see if that goes anywhere and if I get it hey people fall pregnant don't they    xx


----------



## twinkle29 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hey girls, Will try this again lost the first lot arrfgggffgghhhh!

Bearhug - welcome hun, everyone here is lovely and so supportive, you will feel at home in no time

WP - Glad work wasn't to bad, good luck with the job oh and remember WE ARE PREGNANT AND THIS HAS WORKED!!

Hodge - How are you today, I hope your not reading to much into your dull af cramps   WE ARE PREGNANT AND THIS HAS WORKED!!

QA - great news on the scan, you are in the best possible hands, make sure you drink lots of water. As for the sat nav hell, lesson learned, take more notice of hubby when going to new places!  

Witters - your building work must be coming along nicely if your shelling out more money. Do you have an idea when they hoped to be finished?

Ells - Good luck with the scan tomorrow! Bet you can't wait to see them again.

Monkey - Today must have been awful, thank god they are so supportive at the clinic, and its fab you have your next steps. Great news about the valuation. Have fun house hunting!

Ckay - I hope shopping wasn't to horrific, it will be your turn soon and when it is, it will be even more special xx

 to everyone else, I hope you are all happy and well

AFM - 3 days till test day, scary times. Im feeling ok, boobs have starting to hurt again and im feeling sicky quite often, oh and I needed a pee in the middle of the night last night, which never happens!! All looking positive, but im not counting my chickens quite yet.
xxx Twinkle


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi everyone  

QA - OMG that post about the sat nav had me in stiches at work!!  yes sounds very familiar with hittinbf every RED light!!  

WP and Twinkle - THIS HAS WORKED WE ARE PREGNANT, Twinkle, all sounds good hun, 3 days until you know the result eh!!  WP, I know what you mean about being on constant knicker check, it does ya head in eh!!  I defo think its to be expected.. 

Ells- whooop whoop!!!  I will be thinking of you 2morrow, what time are you there for the scan? I am sure Sugar and Spice are doing really well, all snuggled in for the duration now!!

Ckay - hey hun, mwah what a great friend you are, I would have found that hard, I am pleased that thecounsellor is doing you good, I think that if my cycle fails, I would certainly benefit from her. 

Monkey - I have sent you a PM, just wanted to send you big hugs for today, glad you are moving on, moving house, and looking forward to the next TX....all positive!!!  ooooo I love house hunting, so nosey!!  have you decided where you want to move to ??

Bearhug- welcome again hun, you have come to the right place here, you will find all the ladies so supportive and kind..xx

Witters - Hi again, hope the day has been good for you??

AFM - still feeling dull af cramps, that constant dull ache, I have come to ignore it now, today I have been fairly positive, as looking on different threads, seems that what I am feeling should be normal and is to be expected. I have my feet firmly on the ground.xxx
It was good to go back to work today. the day flew by today which was great!!!

xx


----------



## sarahh (May 20, 2006)

Hi all,  just gate crashing on here.  I have a DD courtesy of the lovely Wessex but have been having tx in London recently as I have numerous immune issues (Ells knows me well - hi hon!) just wondered if I decided to have the actual IVF at the Wessex whether there is a waiting list @ the moment and if so, how long is it?  

Ells, posted on the FGA board but hope the scan goes really well tomorrow.  

Sarah x


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi girls, apologies for being awol but needed some me time, am feeling better but still abit fragile.

Ells, hun enjoy the scan today, be lovely to see how much your bubbas have grown in 2 weeks  

bearhug and sarah, hi and welcome  

QA, hi special girl   hope your first jab wasn't painful, keep drinking lots of fluids. Love the sat nav story   

Hodge, twinkle and WP, keep up the positivity girls.       

Hi to everyone else.

AFM, DH is phoning clinic today to make our follow up appointment, I couldn't face doing it. Have done a lot of serious thinking over the last week and am counting my blessings for having a wonderful husband and perfect little boy.


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Ells, best of luck today!  I know it's been a long time coming for you 

Sarah, welcome!  As you know, Ells is our resident expert of immune issues, so along with her and the rest of us, you have found a great, supportive group  Congrats on the birth of your little valentine   Keilidh's best friend is called Millie   Not sure about waiting lists as I'm not currently going through treatment, but from experience, both myself and others, I think it's more about your own cycle and test result timings.  I presume you would be private as you already have Millie?  If so, that is more likely to be the case.

Hodge, sounds like you are feeling all positive again   You are right, those are all normal symptoms, especially following a treatment cycle.  It's just that you are more aware of them as we tend to scrutenise everything at every stage.  Not long to go now really 

QA, thanks for another of your stories, much the same impact as the first   I too have trouble with Sat Nav, I get lost when I come out of a shop, so on the roads, I'm dreadful!  She is forever telling me to do a U-turn   The other day, I missed a turn and she took me down a single track road with barely any passing places which went on forever.  Mine always seems to prefer the country routes!  Still, atleast it gets us there in the end...

Twinkle, all symptoms are sounding positive!  Hopefully you will have to get used to peeing in the night, drives me mad!  All for good reasons though   Builders are very good and appreciate our timings regarding bubba, and despite the hold ups, still seem to be on track.  They plan to be finished two weeks before due date!  Hopefully they stick to that target and I go over this time!

Waiting, glad that work was ok and best of luck in getting the new job!  I sure hope you get it!  Not long now til test day!!!

Monkey, sorry the follow up was a bit traumatic for you.  It must be hard to decide if it's better to go sooner or later regarding the healing time.  I'm sure that if you decide to go again, the extra testing and knowledge of how your body works will be of a huge benefit.  Take time to get your head around everything and as ever, we are here when you need us   Yay on the house moving situation!  IL's next door neighbours have an Under Offer sign outside just a week and a half after putting it on the market, so I think things are really beginning to move again.  Good luck in your new house hunt, I'm sure the perfect one is out there just waiting for you to spot it!

CKay, I'm so pleased the councelling is helping you.  It sure is something to get over   How was shopping in West Quay?  It must have been hard   I'm sure it won't be long before you or others will be in the same shops, buying things for your baby 

So, today will be interesting.  The builders plan to be taking out our two big velux windows and putting new steels in their place.  We made a point of sealing everywhere off in plastic sheeting.  It was awful when we moved back in as the dust was everywhere.  Thankfully, we took the baby's cot and mattress with us, but dust still got into M&K's toys and other bits.  We have a whole area to clean still, but still put up sheets to prevent it getting worse.  Once these steels are in, they can continue with the roof rafters and finally join the old to the new completely.  Once the tiles are up, we should be water tight which will make a huge difference.   Nothing worse than laying in bed wondering when it will rain and where it will get in again!

Right, off to take Nukka to the vets for her annual jabs.  Always something isn't it?  I'm so lucky to not have to work, I don't know when I would fit it in!!


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Bev,   sorry that you are still having a tough time of it.  Very understandable given what you've been through.  Every day I consider how lucky I am.  So lad that your DH and son are looking after you so well   I hope the follow up once booked will help you...


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi everyone,

Sure has been quiet on here today....still at work, so will come back on later..

Hope everyone is okay..xxxx


----------



## twinkle29 (Mar 12, 2010)

Ooooo it has been quiet!

Ells - I hope everything went ok today xx

Witters - 2 weeks before due date, crikey thats tight! I don't know how you manage to do it all and almost project manage the building! The dust must be a right pain!! Good luck  

Hope everyone has had a lovely day, will pop back later xxx


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Obviously everyone has been busy today Hodge!

 welcome to the thread sarahh  

Work dragged on today   Couldn't get motivated today   Well I did my first stimming injection today   Only hesitated once   Didn't hurt though   am wishing the day away to do it again tomoz  

Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## monkeyuk (Dec 22, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

thanks so much for all of your support yesterday, don't know what I would do without you  

ells: Hope the scan went well, can't wait to hear about it  
QAGirl: Well done on the injection, you'll be an expert in no time  
twinkle29: not long to go now hunni, hang on in there  
Hodgson: Thanks for you pm   I think you need some    
Witters: You have so much on at the moment, make sure you take it easy  
BAE:   
sarahh: welcome to the thread  
wp: not long to go now, your'e on the home straight, good luck with the job   
CKay: Glad you are feeling more positive about things  

sorry if I've missed anyone hope you are all ok.

afm, spoke to the Estate Agent this morning and told them to go ahead and sell our house, they are coming round on Friday to take piccies and go through the paperwork. I can't wait to start nosing around other people's houses  

xx


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Oooh Monkey I love being nosey around poeple's houses!!! It either gives you inspiration, envy, releif that you're house isn't that bad   or a laugh  
Good luck with the house hunting


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

Hi Ladies

Ells - Hope all went well today xx

Bev -   Glad DH & DS are looking after you xx

Hodge - Hey hun, hope your ok.  Thankyou for today   xx

QA - Well done on the jab hun xx

Monkey - Good luck with selling the house xx

Witters - Am dumbfounded with everything you manage to do xx

Twinkle - Not long now hun, how are you feeling xx

Sarah - Welcome xx

Hello to all the other ladies

AFM - Not a good day today, I have been feeling light headed for 3 or 4 days now, today woke with a headache felt dizzy and nauseous, by 9am I had fainted at work and completely broke down in tears, I just feel that this has failed, AF was due yesterday or today and has stayed away so far, but probably because of the cyclogest.  I'm still feeling rough, can't believe I only managed one full day at work   xxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2010)

Hey everyone,

QA - well done on your 2st jab, how does it feel to actually be doing TX now?  you have waited soo long...xx  

WP- I really think that the symptoms that you are getting all sound good, I have heard that being dizzy, and fainting is a sign??  

Twinkle- hey hun, its the final countdown, lets see if you last until Thursday without testing eh!!  

Witters- god, you must be knackered, all this buidling work, Twins, Dogs and pregnant, you must be matchstick thin!! ( well apart from Bump   )
Thanks for the reassurance too, its hard to block out AF isnt it, and I annalyse everything, I am a nightmare!!  

Ells- hun, I hope the scan went well, been thinking of you.. 

Monkey- ooo I love houses, you will have to let us know when its on the internet so we can all have a nose lol!!  x

BAE- Been thinking of you, glad you are okay and moving forward...what a great attitude to have, you are blessed with a son and a wonderfull DH.....when is the follow up appointment?

Ckay - Hey hun, how are you, ??

Sarah - Hey hun, welcome to the thread huni....xx

AFM, doing okay today, still not convinced, still got that heavy AF feeling, that hasnt changed, dont feel anything else at all....xxx


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Ells- thinking of you.... hope scan today was ok


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

SarahH  - I dont believe there is a waiting list at the clinic, I know ladies are being referred through and are getting to have appointments in the same month.

Bev hunni,  . I am so glad that your DH is being supportive and that you are making small steps on the road to recovery.

CKay, I must have missed you hun, we got there at 2.50pm and got seem almost straight away. Hope the session went well.

Monkey, great news on the house. I too love being nosey.

Hodge, Twinkle, Sho Po and WP    *THIS HAS WORKED YOU ARE PREGNANT*   

Witters, hope the building works are okay today - the weather must really be helping things at the mo.

QA great news on the jab, you will be a dab hand in no time.

LAM hope you have been able to get out in the garden/park today, the weather has been glorious.

Hope everyone else is okay  .

AFM, well I have officially been discharged from the Wessex now  . Scan was great, bit scary at first as we couldnt see anything but then 2 beautiful babes appeared with their little hearts beating away - amazing. They have both grown and are about 22.3 and 22.4 mm . The second twin was a bit hard to measure as it was curled up  - the first twin is quite long apparently - takes after DH. I also got a call from the midwive this morning  , apparently I have been referred for an urgent appointment so am seeing them next tuesday, I think its the community team ? We were both so relieved, and saw Jacqui before we left and she gave us both a big hug and wished us luck. Next thing is to get my immune drip sorted, just waiting for the call from Health care at home now.

Hope everyone have a lovely evening  .
Ells


----------



## monkeyuk (Dec 22, 2009)

Great news ells   been thinking about you this afternoon,kept looking to see if you has posted  

I'm so pleased for you

xx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks Monkey   .  We have been out and about all afternoon so this is the first opportunity I have had to log on.   

Ells


----------



## monkeyuk (Dec 22, 2009)

ok, I'll let you off!!


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

Ells - Am absolutely over the moon for you lovely, think we were all getting worried about you xxx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

WP and Monkey - didnt mean to worry you.

Ells


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Ells, yay!  Great news!  Isn't it amazing to see how much bigger they are in just a couple of weeks?  Also looking more realistic shape than just 'blobs'?  How are they laying?  Mine were 'in bunk beds', Myles on the bottom and Keilidh on top.
How exciting to see the MW!  Prepare for lots of form filling!

Twinkle, yes, it is quite an interesting life I lead at the moment.  We are both kind of project managing.  DH sets up emails with technical data and then I follow it up verbally looking for answers and discussions.  It can be a fair amount of pressure at times, but we are getting through it.  I must get my ar$e into gear and post some pics!  We now have an open roof with a bit of tarp over it from the two big velux windows.  Hopefully it will not drop too much overnight temp wise!

QA, yay for the first shot!  Not long until tomorrow now   I loved watching all the meds disappering!

Monkey, best of luck for the big clear up!  I bet you run round doing niggly jobs which you have put up with for years!  That always happens when you go to sell something and it's someone else that has the benefit   I hope it's a sunny day for great pictures!

Hodgeson,  I am a bit of a skinny minnie.  You would never know I was pregnant from the back, only when I turn round and you see a big, carry out front bump!  I am again very lucky as I have a high motabalism, and so can eat what I like.  Not so good on the battle to eat healthy though   Sometimes no real symptoms are often the best 

Waiting, my early symptoms with this baby was dizziness!  All sounding very positive to me     Not long now 

Keilidh is so sweet, it's amazing how a not quite 4 year old can be so protective and thoughtful.  She told me earlier that I mustn't bend down as I have a baby in my tummy!  She then proceeded to clean the bits off the floor herself!  I am so lucky with my children...

I have my Gestational diabetes blood test tomorrow, which means no food or drinks (other than sips of water) after 8pm tonight.  I already feel hungry!   I'm very much a grazer anyway, so will look forward to my snack as soon as its done!

We are just going through different bathroom suits and taps etc, so had better pay attention!  Nighty night all...


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

fantastic news ells- so pleased for you.... such a magical thing seeing them on a scan


----------



## monkeyuk (Dec 22, 2009)

Witters, you are so right!! I haven't had a handle/lock on my small bathroom window for 4 maybe even 5 years guess what? last night DH decided to fix it!! why have I waited so long  
and he's going to fix some steps outside our door at the weekend, they've been broken for about 3 years, so ladies, if you need some jobs doing tell your DH you want to move and they'll get done  

xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Monkey, love it! 

I remember my first car, the interior indicator light gave up flashing a good 6-7 months, (fine on the outside) then just as I was driving it to part ex it in, the indicators all began to work perfectly!  Talk about making me cry even more!  You always seem to get attached to your forst car don't you?

Well, been for my GTT blood test, had the sugary orange drink and killing time before I go back again to do it all over again.  Roll on lunchtime when I will actually be able to eat again!


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Oh I hated that test Witters- I was starving- I sat at the hospital and read my book.... bless him DH had hidden a snack in the car for me afterwards which he told me about when i told hime it was all over.... Hope that you feel ok and aren't too hungry


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

Morning ladies hope your all ok, still not feeling great very dizzy as soon as I'm upright, have called the clinic who think it could be an infection or a bug, so off to the docs in a mo to see what he says, all very strange   xx

Witters - Hope your not too hungry xx


----------



## twinkle29 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hey girls, 

Hello to sarah, welcome, you will soon see we are all a great support here

Ells- thats such amazing news, must be great to be discharged but also a little scary. Good luck with the midwife

WP - Hope you get some answers at the docs doesn't sound to nice at all!

Witters - hope it didn't get to chilly tonight, your an amazing women being able to do all that at the same time

 to everyone else. Sorry about rubbish personals im bouncing off the walls here Test day tomorrow!!!!!!


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

Twinkle - Not long now, hold on in there hun xx

Back from docs, no infection, only thing he found is a raised temp, so I've been signed off until Monday, he made me promise not to test early, so that's it just going to rest until Saturday xx


----------



## twinkle29 (Mar 12, 2010)

WP - its good the doc didn't find anything nasty! Make sure you rest up lots xxx

QA - forgot to say well done with 1st stimmimg jab yesterday. I hope todays went well too........you must be very excited xxx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Twinkle, sending you lots and lots of    for tomorrow. *THIS HAS WORKED YOU ARE PREGNANT*

Thank you for your comments ladies, it is all still sinking in, I am just sooooooo relieved that all was okay yesterday.

Witters, your Keildith sounds soooooooo lovely, how sweet of her to be so protective but also how clever to know that. I hope that you dont feel too much of the cooler weather in the evenings and over night. When will they be doing the tiles? I am not sure how they are lying, on the scan it looks like they are side by side but that could be bunk bed style depedning on the view the internal wand gives, so I am not sure. I hope that I will be able to get another scan next week and see more then.

WP - hunni, i hope that you are okay and that it is nothing serious - it does all sound very positive though hunni. Raised temp....     . *THIS HAS WORKED YOU ARE PREGNANT*

Monkey  men what are they like - we had exactly the same when we moved last year!! As you know with this bungalow we are in now we are waiting for the plans to be sorted out (but the bats have to be sorted first  ) but we are doing bits in the garden - I want to get a couple of fruit trees in so that they can get established but my DH doesnt want to do it yet - I am going to try and win that battle though -I think my condition trumps him  .

LAM hope you are okay. Qing keeps asking about you and how your little ones are getting on. It was amazing to see the little heart beats yesterday - totally amazing.

QA - how did the second jab go?

Sarah, hope you are okay hunni  . Any luck with the clinic waiting times?

Hodge hope you are okay today hunni, keep up the PMA, this is the worst part of the 2ww - the dreaded second week!! Dont worry about lack of symptoms or AF symptoms as it really could be anything at this stage but remember *THIS HAS WORKED YOU ARE PREGNANT* .

Sho Po hope you are surviving okay hunni sending you lots of       .

Ckay how are you hunni, hope the counselling went well yesterday.

Bev hun,    .

How is everyone else?

Apparently this warm weather is not going to last  , its supposed to get colder, wetter and winder all in time for the bank holiday weekend  . Typical!

Ells


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Back from the hospital and have eaten   Feel much better for that.  It was quite funny as the baby clearly had a sugar rush from the drink, it was going crazy!  I must admit, I didn't realise I had to hang around for two hours and DH worked it so he could go in late to check I was ok.  He was very good and waited the extra time with me, then treated me to a Starbucks to make sure I ate and drank properly before he went into work.  He is very good to me, far better than I deserve...

LAM, I never had this test the first time around, but my MW wasn't all that up on things, goodness, it was hard enough for her to get the doppler out   This one is far more on the ball and ordered it anyway due to my PCOS.  I bet your tummy felt like it was going to explode with three munchkins in there!

Ells, You will much prefer the external scans, they also are easier to tell where they are laying.  So chuffed you have been discharged.  All very scary, but remember, they are still there if you have any problems   The steels are now in and roof rafters going up, so presume the tiles will be going up later this week.  It was fine last night, fingers crossed the weather will hold nice for us for a few days - not holding our breath though!  I say plant a tree - two trees! You can do them to resemble your two babies growing and remember the time you planted them due to the bubba's ages   How could hubby resist?!

Twinkle, ooooohhhh!!  tommorrows the day?    Will be tuning in to hear your (good  ) news!

Waiting, I hope the dizziness is a good sign.  I had it really bad a few days leading up to testing and a few days after.  Infact, that was a reason for me to test.  It can be a pregnancy symptom.  I used to get it worse in bed as I rolled over.  Crossing fingers for you!  

Better go get M&K some lunch...


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Witters glad your appt went well and you are pleasantly water'd and fed  

Ells my second jab was fine thanks, am already wondering when will I see or feel any effect from it   Will I feel anything?!  

WP glad you took my advice and phoned the clinic - if you ask, and I know I am noe expert, but it's all sounding very   for you hun - raised temp, dizziness        

Twinkle good luck for testing tomoz - can't wait to hear you're news         

Hodge How you doing with this 2WW? over half way there now    

 LAM, Monkey, onesock, V1, CKay, BAE, Sarhh and anyone else I have missed


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

QA - Yes thank you hun, to be honest your text had a lot to do with me calling the clinic, dizziness is just horrible, but will be worth it if I get a good result.  I'm hopeful but petrified of another negative, although feel like a weight has been lifted by not going back to work until after the test.  What are you like, give those follies a chance girl!!! xxxx


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

WP yep I am inpatient - hence why i don't have your username


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

QA great that todays jab went well.  You will feel something soon, normally 5 or so jabs later you may feel some twinges, but dont panic if you dont.  I didnt really feel much until I had my last scan this time round.

WP all sounding good hunni, I hope that you feel a little better with the dizziness soon.  

Ells


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2010)

HI ladies,

Ells- mwahh seeing the scan must have been so amazing...xxx

WP- I so reckon that you are having such positive symptoms...xx

TWinkle- I am   for you that you get the result that you deserve.

QA- hey hun, you will start to feel things, it  took me over a week for me to feel anything, even then, I just felt full, so dont panic hun!  

Witters- oo you lucky thing, I wish I could eat what I want, I have only gotta look at a cake, and I pile the calories on!!

Hope everyone else is okay!!  ?

AFM - I have had such a bad headache all day today, I called clinic and they said that Co-dorymol ( you know what I mean ) is okay to take, didnt even touch it, its the sort of hormonal headache I usually get when AF coming.....I know, I know, I keep going on about AF, but I am only saying how I feel.  I have learnt to ignore it now and I am tellling myself its all part of it!!  
Only time will tell, so for the time being all I can do is keep  
So today I have told myself off ( taking a leaf out of QA's book ) !!!!  

x


----------



## monkeyuk (Dec 22, 2009)

twinkle: good luck for tomorrow xxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Twinkle, thinking of you!


----------



## twinkle29 (Mar 12, 2010)

Morning girls!

I have sat here trying to think of a funny, clever, witty way of telling you that it was a   but couldn't think of anything!  

We are absolutly over the moon, I sort of had a sneeky idea especially when my fish last night was making me gag  

So the worry of the 2ww is over I now have the worry of getting the the 12 week mark! How on earth am I meant to stay sane!!  

Thank you for all your support It means so much to me xx

WP and Hodge Im thinking of you loads and can't wait for you to join me xxx


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

Twinkle -    I am absolutely over the moon for you & DH bet your grinning from ear to ear xxx


----------



## monkeyuk (Dec 22, 2009)

twinkle: congratulations       

so pleased for you both

xx


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

twinkle29  well  done  hon   

bask in the  success  today hon  
Love  sue


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Yay for Twinkle!  Many congratulations,  so pleased for you!   Be prepared for cheek ache as you smile all day today   So chuffed for you Twinkle  

Waiting and Hodge, I hope you both can join Twinkle over the next coming days!!


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Twinkle            

Won't be long til WP and Hodge make it a hat trick!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2010)

Twinkle!!

Congrats!!

I knew you were!!!  

I am so happy for you and DH!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

Twinkle, well done hun, many congratulations xxx


----------



## V1 (Apr 16, 2006)

Congratulations Twinkle! 
 this is a good omen for your fellow testers this week. 
 to everyone. I will be offline until next week now because we're going away for the weekend.
WP & Hodge - good luck!  
xxx


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

twinkle that fab news congratulations wel  done to the both of you x

ells - well done with the scan you must be well chuffed must of been great to see them both x

hope evryone is doing ok

kirst x


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Twinkle                         Well done hunni!!!  

Hi Kirst   yes it was a massive relief and totally amazing!

Ells


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

So pleased for you Twinkle.... congratulations to you and DH


----------



## twinkle29 (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks for all the   it is al rather weird. I have called the clinic and my scan is on the 25th May! its ages away   

Im sort of in limbo.  I have never been pregnant before, so don't know what I should and shouldn't be doing! There is loads on the internet but don't know where to start.......

xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Awww, we all work up to that BFP, then you are right, feel very lost once we get it!  Welcome to the whole new world of worry!  Basically, continue as you have been on the 2ww.  Plenty of fluids, good diet, plenty of rest, no lifting, showers are better than baths, or else a cooler bath and enjoy every symptom or lack there of 

Look at you with your new ticker and doggie pic!  Very cute   Looks like you are close to me too!


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Twinkle as Witters said loving the new doggy pic and ticker   but I think you have got a little too excited as in your signature your scan date says 25.01.10   I am asuming you ment 20.05.10 xx


----------



## twinkle29 (Mar 12, 2010)

QA - thanks for pointing that out to me!  

As for the pic and the ticker, im bored!   The doggie is a rescue dog my mum got in Janurary and I just love here to bits!!

Witters - thanks for the rational advice! Im not sure if this wait is going to be worse or not   Where abouts are you then?
xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

This wait is far harder than the 2ww believe it or not!  We will get you through it though...


----------



## twinkle29 (Mar 12, 2010)

oh no! the last week have been soooo long and hard!! I glad I have found this place!


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Twinkle   - is your face aching yet from all the smilling you have been doing?   .  I was told to take it easy and not to do anything too strenuous, no heavy lifting/pulling/pushing, also I was told to try and keep cool and not get too hot.  On the eating and drinking front there are a couple of really good websites but the general rule is no soft cheeses, no pate, no shell fish, no undercooked/raw meats/salami's, no alcohol, limit caffine, only fully cooked egg, no home made mayo's (due to egg) but shop bought tend to be fine, if its pasturised egg - thats fine.   I would listen to your body and rest when you need too, its hard to know what to do in the beginning but you pick it up pretty quick hunni.  Oh and if you have pets always wear gloves if sorting out their mess and you need gloves for gardening.   You might want to think about telling your GP soon so that he can refer you to the midwife hun, we have quite a wait at our practice for the MW, they can then do your 12 week scan referral too.

QA, How are you doing hunni?  How are those injections coming along?

WP how are you doing today?  Are you feeling a bit better or are you still gettting dizzy spells?

V have a lovely weekend away, I hope you get some nice weather.

Monkey hows the house looking?  Does it look like a spread from one of those fancy magazines yet ready for the photoshoot tomorrow?

Hodge how are you today hunni.  Keep up the PMA     

Bev   hope you are okay hun.

Onesock, almost another week done, not long until your OH comes home.

Witters, hope you are okay and that builders are making the msot of this dry weather.

LAM, how are you and your boys?

Sho Po hope you are coping okay on this 2ww.

Hope everyone else is okay.

AFM well I am in glorious (not) Tilbury for the day, waiting for my boss to finish his meeting so we can head home.  Feel shattered today.  Had some annoying news   , we have to pay BUPA back £2k for our immune tests     they basically cocked up and said that they shouldnt have given me an authorisation number for the doctor we saw   .  So I have spoken to the immune doc - who was really lovely and very appologetic about it all and am now waiting for the call to give my card number over.  Its not his fault at all but that bloomin BUPA have got a lot to answer for!  I have to also pay £300 for my next immune drip - thankfully its the cheaper one!!  Still this is all for a good cause.  We are going to be nanny sitting this evening as its my parents wedding anniversary and they really need a break for a good few hours - so my sis and her OH are coming over and we are getting takeaway   .

Hope you all have a great day.

Ells


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Ells, that is so wrong!  It is more than 'annoying'!  If it was their mistake then so be it, it all went ahead and got approved only to be withdrawn again?  I am positively fuming for you, this is no way to treat their patients / customers.  What if you can't suddenly drum up 2K?  What if had you have known this info before, you would have put off treatment?  Surely they cannot just suddenly turn around and say 'sorry, we made a mistake, you now owe us 2K today'?!!  Can you take this to a no win no fee place?


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Witters, I am fuming apparently I should have been aware that I was seeing a different doctor - I wasnt they knew who I was seeing.  I also got one of my procedures wrong - I had the cheaper one so you would have thought it wouldnt have been a problem but no!!  I have said that they are not going to get the full £2k back at once and that i would be seeking advice on this, but I dont have a leg to stand on - small print apparently!  But I can tell them we will only pay back £10 a month!! Interest free!

Ells


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Surely the clinic must have been aware that your treatment was a BUPA claim and so should have atleast informed you of the change in doctor on the day so you could decide whether to continue or not.  Someone else is certainly to blame, not you.  I am so sorry   I would definately get advise on this, regardless of the small print!

We are going through similar - not to that extent by any means.  We basically have a policy and when we changed banks, they did an automatic switch over with DD's.  Only, they didn't.  We didn't notice these ones were not going through until 10 days before the 3 month deadline.  We called up and tried to sort it out.  We were initially told to write a letter and send a cheque for X amount and the policy will contine.  We did just this (they wouldn't take a card over the phone or a BAC's payment) only to receive a letter with the cheque returned saying the policy had been closed and to go to the quote department!  Well, this was in July last year and we are still fighting it!  We got our bank involved who to be fair spent many a day on the phone to them (once a letter of authority finally got through) and even sent proof that the DD was sent through as explained.  The Policy Company claimed they had not received it and blah blah blah.  I persued it and had to fill in several forms.  Mine was finally re-instaed last month.  DH's is still going on although I hope we are nearing the end of it.  I am not letting go of this though, it's the priciple and had been running for over 10 years, so we have a good record of payment.  It just winds me up that when they make the mistakes, they change all the rules.  

Keep that Ells' head on and fight this, even if they compromise, I truly don't think you should pay the full 2K.  Keep a recorded list of every conversation you have and who you spoke to.  Many a time, I quoted a date and time of when I last spoke to the person who was 'being difficult' and they look back and sure enough, can't explain why it is going on so long.


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

Ells - Witters is so right you should fight this, it's someone elses mistake not yours and £2k to them is far less than £2k to you  

Witters - Hey is your roof on before we het the rain? xx

Twinkle - Does your face ache yet?  

Hodge - Hey hun   xx

QA - Hey sweetie, how are the jabs going? xx

Hello to all the other ladies

AFM - Still dizzy very, very strange, other than that I feel really weel so not sure what's causing it, but literally can't stand up for more than 5 minutes at a time, even sitting upright makes me feel giddy, lets hope it's a sign of early pg but I'm not convinced am just not that lucky xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Waiting, remind me, when is OTD?  I think it sounds promising, especially given my own experience with this pregnancy.  I too went to the doctors and they passed it off as an inner ear infection, but there were no other symptoms of that...

Roof is getting closer.  Still living under tarp, so hopefully they will get further still tomorrow to get us through the three day weekend.  Fingers crossed!


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

Witters - I test on Saturday   doctor couldn't find any sign of an infection xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Only two more sleeps   My GP didn't find any signs of infection either, only said that as often you get dizziness and loss of balance when it is ear related.  I was definately feeling it though and like you, had to stop and sit down for a moment.  Researching, it can be a symptom, so I'm hoping that yours is too   I have suffered with BPV recently which is positional virtigo.  That is awful and the room just spins, with no way of stopping or easing it.  This dizziness was just that, dizziness, certainly not rooms spinning.


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

No I am just dizzy not getting spinning room at all, we'll just have to see what Saturday brings


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks Witters I have written a strongly worded letter of complaint. It really isnt the clinic's fault as I remember ringing them on one appointment when the doctor I was meant to see was sick or on holiday and I told them another doctor is covering his list and they said that was fine. It is very annoying to constantly battle for these things but I will fight!!! I am keeping notes of all my conversations, luckily I kept notes for when I rang and got authorisation numbers so I will makesure they sort it out fairly!!

WP it does sound positive hun. Only 2 more sleeps. I bet its nice to be able to relax at home and take things easy. *THIS HAD WORKED YOU ARE PREGNANT*

Ells


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

So BUPA were aware there was a different doctor for you to see?  Now they are bringing it back up as your fault?  What more could you have done?  You have a very strong case!  Please don't let it stress you out - pass it on to me if you llike   So long as it taking a while doesn't worry you 

Waiting,


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Not planning on stressing over it, I am waiting for the Customer Service Manager's letter to explain it all to me.  The other thing they said is that they have now decided that any immune tests for sub fertility would not be covered but that hasnt been backdated, so I think I have a very strong case.  I will keep you posted with my progress!!

I have got my letter from the consultant at the Princess Anne today   , I am seeing him/her on 10th May.  I seem to be getting loads of appointments!!!

Ells


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Yes, please keep us posted!

Excellent!  Your first 'normal' pregnancy appointment!   Not long either   

Will you be having the NT scan and testing done or just a growth scan?  All these decisions are so hard to make.  We just went with the growth scans.  We decided that we would continue regardless so didn't need the extra stress of testing.  So hard to know what's best for yourselves.


----------



## Raine290871 (Jun 30, 2008)

Hi all....

sorry been a long time since I said hello - hope you all are ok 

Hodge: whens OTD

Ells: good luck with oyur appointment!! exciting eh!

WP: good luck on your OTD!!! symptoms all sound positive.... last time with James I was more off my feet than on them and with this one I been very very unsteady and very dizzy - so keep fingers corssed.

AFM: well, got my 12 weks scan through - it's 2 weeks late, but there.. on 13th May - got Nuchal Fold scan thingy at 9.10am and appt to see consultant in regards to the likelihood of what happened to Baby James happening to this one, at 3.10pm!!! typical Winchester   !! so gotta fight through rush hour to get in in the morning, go home, then fight through school traffic to get there for the afternon, then through rush hour again to get home.... and apparently getting stressed is not good for me or litle one.... how am I suppsed to stay calm driving in all that!!!! aaaggghhhh.......       phoned them to see if I could change it and apparently there's nothing they can do about it!!! 

anyway - hope everyone is well, and sorry for missing those that I did.... brains not entirley with it!!!! just wanna go sleep!!

xxxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Hey Raine!  I too go to Royal Hants.  Who are you seeing?  I see Martin Pitman.  I actually got to see him this past time rather than one of his registrars.  You will need to allow lots of time to park as it is very limited there.  Usually before 10am it's not too bad, but yesterday it was really hard even for an 8:30am appointment.  I would keep phoning to see if there are ny canellations.  They can come up   Sounds like you will get the nuchial fold test done just in the nick of time   Will be thinking of you...


----------



## Raine290871 (Jun 30, 2008)

Witters: yes - I see Martin Pitman too.... saw him through baby James too, which is why we have him again.. really founf him nice last time......

Hoping to get lifts etc there and back.. in laws can go to nursery etc.... what a night mare....

yes - think it's cutting it fine for NF.. but  guss they know what they doing..

how are you.... things going ok

xxxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I think I owe everyone an apology for my behaviour...I have been a negative cow, and I am so sorry for that. I hate bringing the thread down!  sorry  

I have my    back,  I am sick of thinking about it not working, so I am now    as I have never been  preggers before, so how do I know how to feel and how do I know that its not worked eh!!??  THIS HAS WORKED I AM PREGNANT. 

I will catch up on lunch time fo personals.......xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Hodge, Steady Eddie!  Good to hear you have your positive vibes back, but please don't feel that you have bought the thread down!  We all go through these emeotions.  Do you know why?  Because we have worked so hard at it and dreamt for so long to get that elusive BFP.  It means the world.  If you didn't react the way you have, it would be worrying   Now, don't read into that that you are allowed to be negative, as that's not the case   Only positivity here   Blips are fine, but lets stay hopeful.  THIS HAS WORKED, YOU ARE PREGNANT!

Raine, great that you are able to get dropped off, that will make a huge difference.  Mr P is very good, you are in safe hands.  Do they have any ideas as to what happened to Baby James?  I'm sure he and his twin are looking over you to make sure everything goes well this time 

Looking to be a nice day today - so far  Lots on, still trying to catch up with washing and ironing.   No space to dry things and outside is no good with all the dirt and dust.  Getting there slowly though.  Need to take my car in (and DH's funnily enough) as the central locking has gone kurput.  It has a mind of it's own and decides when to lock and unlock itself - usually at the wrong times.  Fine when it's just me as I can use the key, but reaching across to the other doors is quite challenging now with bump.  Plus it's the farm run about, so is full of boots and coats and other horsey bits.  All good fun though!

I must admit to getting a little nervous about Sunday.  It was then that my waters broke with M&K.  Get me past that, then the 30w3d mark and I will be happy.  Sorry, a quick negative blip there!  Must get my hospital bag started - if it's ready, I won't need it 

Oh, and names!  We have yet to even decide a short list.  We have tried to sit down a few times, but nothing is jumping out on us.  Any ideas gladly welcomed!  We prefer the unusual, gaelic type...


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

Morning Ladies

Hodge - Hey hun, you haven't brought the thread down at all, we all have these moments and the point of these threads is for a support network through the good and the bad, now keep that     up    

Witters - I'm sure everything will be fine   oooh names, you need to at least have a shortlist  

Hope everyone else is ok this morning

Have to admit I'm struggling today, I just feel that I'm going to see that single line again tommorow I'm really trying to be positive but can't seem to muster it, even thought I saw some blood in the pessary residue this morning there was nothing there at all just my bloomin imagination.  I am still dizzy which in turn is making feel queasy, would quite like to curl up somewhere and sleep until tommorow morning.

Question I tend to wake at 4am atm to pee, should I test then or wait until 6 or 7?  I'm thinking the 4am one will be FMU?

xx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Morning ladies,

Hodge  hunni please dont worry about bringing the thread down, this is what we are here for. This process is sooooooooooooo hard and it would be quite unusual for people not to have the odd blip. At the end of the day this is all our dreams otherwise we wouldnt be here and we cling on to everything we can with symptoms and feelings etc and we read what everyone else has or hasnt felt and compare. Everyone is sooooo different and it really doesnt mean anything. I am really glad you have found your positivity again hunni. *THIS HAS WORKED YOU ARE PREGNANT* .

WP hun,    sending you lots and lots of luck for tomorrow. I would test with your 4am pee, as that would be your first wee of the day and most concentrated.         

Witters, hope you are not going to be doing too much, sounds like you have a busy day planned.

Hope everyone else is okay this morning. I am shattered today, feeling a bit ropey but think thats a bit of nausea and tiredness  . Not planning on a long day in the office. I also want to go and get a swimming cozzy at some point today as I really need to start doing some gentle exercise again.

Have a great day everyone  .

Ells


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Waiting,   you are so almost there!!  It's up to you when you test, either won't really make much difference at that stage.  If you would rather test at 4am (if you are awake enough to get yourself organised!) then I would say you could


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Ells, ohhh, will you buy a 'standard' cozzy or opt for a maternity one?  Reality will certainly slip in then!


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Witters - prob a mat one as I have two 'issues' ( .) (. ) and bump   .  I saw that M and P's have a 30% off Bank hol sale so may go there.  

Ells


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Ooooh!  How exciting!  Will you be taking bump pics?  I take them once a week.  It's interesting to watch yourself grow   Will this be your first baby / bump purchase?


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Yes going to take some pics this weekend, my mum took one on scan day this week.  I have bought a t-shirt 'does my bump look big in this' which I am going to wear tomorrow as we have a family get together and they dont know so I am going to see how long it takes them to twig!!   .  We bought it especially for tomorrow! I have bought 2 bump bands and a pair of jeans which were in the sale in Debenhams at Easter.  So not much but my trousers are already getting really tight and I know the bump bands will only be good for so long.  Need to get some nice bra's too as the non wired ones I bought are horrible   .  

Ells


----------



## twinkle29 (Mar 12, 2010)

Morning girls, 

Hodge - great to see you positivity back!    but you didn't bring down the thread, don't be silly, I personally would prefer you th be honest about how your feeling than pretend. Only  a week to go hun      

WP - not long now hun and you will know im thinking of you and can't wait to hear your news xxx

Witters - well done getting a shortlist. It must be a scary time these next few days, but your so busy it will fly by and next thing you will know your past 30w

Ells - Exciting buying your first preggy item. Swimming sounds like a lovely thing to do! sorry you feel pant's but least its all for a good reason

Hello to everyone else! Woo hoo its Friday and its a long weekend!

Afm - I think im getting DP cold!   feeling a little rough with a sore throte. Also is it normal to feel so bloated late in the evening, I know things are really early but come the evening I feel like i have been pumped up with air, its quite uncomfortable.

xxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Twinkle, yes!  Bloatedness is a very common sign in early pregnancy.  Evenings are definately the worst, you feel the size of a house!  For me, it takes a good 8-10 weeks before you actually begin to loose the bloat and find the baby weight 

Are you planning to breast feed?  If so, may be worth getting a 'flip down' nursing bra.  I find them the most comfy and they will obviously be useful for quite a while   Once you get really big and uncomfortable, I highly recommend the 'belly bra'.  I got mine from Babies R Us and it is so comfy!  Not so nice being a bit nyloney, but very supportive.  I have a twingy back and so need support, especially as I carry all out in front.  I have tried umpteen different bump and back supports, but they either ride up or dig in.  

Maternity wear is worth getting, there is no point in holding out as it will get well used, but not for long in reality, especially if you cross seasons.  For early pregnancy, I found the under bump waistbands the best, but for later pregnancy, definately the over bump type.  Definately try on when buying and you should just try your actual size as they allow for bump obvoiusly, even if it is extra big, they are very stretchy.  If you go for a bigger size, it will just drive you mad by falling down all the time.  Anyway, you will find out soon enough 

You will also need a bump belt for the car if you do a lot of travelling.  #20 (sorry, laptop playing up - I always seem to destroy them! so DH has set me up a tempory profile and the pound sign doesn't work!) so not cheap, but worth it as it keeps the lap belt away from your bump.  

Loving the T-shirt idea!  You must let us know how long it takes for them to twig - and how many tears are shed in the room!   Enjoy it 

I am pulling off some pics from my camera, so will post some if that's ok.  If any offend, please shout and I will remove them...


----------



## twinkle29 (Mar 12, 2010)

Witters - thanks for putting my mind at ease! I thought I was imagining it but come the evening I want to strip off as things dig in! I have put on some weight during tx but im saying alot of it is bloat!   Look forward to the pics! Takes a lot to offend me!  
xxx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Twinkle, the bloating is deffffinitely worse in the evenings especially after you eat   .  I had to give excuses to friends (that dont know)last week as there would have been no way I could have hidden it!!  

Witter   thanks for the tips.  I am planning on BF so will investigate those bra's.  The bump belt for the car sounds like a good idea too where did you get yours from?

Ells


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

You can either find them online, or else Halfords or Mothercare do them...

I've just realised how snap happy I've been with the camera!


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

*Ells* am loving the T-shirt idea - let us know how you get on 

*Witters* I would like to see the pics please?! 

*Twinkle* hope you feel better soon 

*Hodge* Gald you  is back and like the other said you did not bring the thread down - there's plenty time for me to do that!! 

*WP* will be thinking of you tomoz huni (please don't text me at 4am tho  )      

AFM, well have managed to do another 1000 words on this  annoying project this morning - only another 3000 to go  Am quitting now to do the house work and get ready for my dad and his GF coming tonight, well at 1630. We're off out for an Indian, my first in months  so will be very bloated I'm sure  We're trying out a restuarant my boss reccommend in Wickham so will let you know how it goes xxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Ok, so if you're ready to be bored, stick around, if not, skip past 

Here are Myles and Keilidh at the holiday home giving Nukka a cuddle. She loves a good hug from those two! 









My 28 week bump...








...compared to my 11 week pic









The reason why we had to move out - this is our current kitchen / toilet and the upstairs ensuite being held up by Accros!








Same in our hallway








The back of the house...








The side of the house... notice the tarp which is keeping us warm and dry since the removal of roof tiles and velux windows?








Here, you can see the steels and all the roof rafters, walls and ceiling/floor joists taking shape









So, that's where we are at right now!


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Oh, if anyone would like to see M&K swimming a length and/or my baby bump moving,  -> click here <-


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Blimey Witters!!  I am glad you havent got too much more on the build to do.  

The baby pics are cool.

QA yummy on the Indian - one of my favs!!!  How are you feeling hun?

Ells


----------



## Raine290871 (Jun 30, 2008)

Hi guys....

hope you all are ok today!!

bit of a me post actually - looking for answers!! sorry bout this.... (TMI coming)

bit worried..... 12 weeks tomorrow (or sunday - can't really remember) popped to the loo, and when I wiped, well, not convinced about what I saw.... think it was white/off white discharge... but could have been a little bit creamy brown...... but if it was, it was very pale............  is this normal

unike me to have a wobbly period, I know.. but there you go.. even the strongest have to fall occasionally!!!!

what you think

xx


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Hi Raine- don't worry some discharge during pregnancy is normal....
Try not to worry.

Witters- my word... no wonder you had to move out- looks like it will be worth it in the end though.

Ells- enjoy your family get together. Mothercare did some nice tankinis last year... allow for that growing bump. Primark also did some tunic tops that worked well and much cheaper than maternity wear.... H and M also do a few basics at a good price too.

Hello to all.... just a quicker as boys napping and have to keep popping up to them 
Afew new pics of them http://www.********.com/album.php?aid=21336&id=100000131681715&l=315b9c5263

Have a good bank holiday weekend.

L


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

*Witters* your pics are impressive - I love the bump moving cilp!! and the doggies 

*LAM* the boys are looking well and getting big! You certainly must have your hands full there


----------



## twinkle29 (Mar 12, 2010)

Witters - love the pics, and love the vidieo of them swimming! Absolutly brilliant! I can see why you had to move out of the house, looks a little drafty!  

QA - enjoy the indian! mmmmm could eat that right now, you deserve it x

Raine - I have never been pregnant before so I can't help. Im sure its fine hun, but its understandable why you paninc seeing things like that!

Lam - your boys are yummy! I bet its hard work with 3 but very rewarding xx

Im off for a sleep, in the hope I knock this cold out of me! Everything tastes yuck, which is really hard as im starving pretty much all the time  

xx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

LAM wow your boys have grown so much!!!  Love the pics!  Thank you for the tips - I got a halter neck cozzy for £17 in the sale but I have my eye on a tankini on ebay   .  

Raine have you rung the clinic?  They will be able to reassure you.  I am sure everything is fine, I had very creamy almost nude in colour cm when I wiped last week that got a little darker - freaked me out no end - but the clinic said its all fine.  Turned out to be an irritation of my cervix from the pessaries.  Are you still on the cyclo?

Twinkle hope you knock the cold on the head and have a nice snooze - I could really do with one myself   .
Ells


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2010)

WP,  Just wanted to say good luck for tomorrow........No doubt I will speak to you before then anyway eh!!

xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Raine, absolutely normal!  Some ladies get so much cm that they need to wear pantyliners   All it is is where the oestrogen is building up and keeping the cervix area clean to avoid any infections.  You have a mucous plug (which often can be the first signs of labour if you loose it - much later I might add) and then excess cm which basically means that if that keeps coming out, then any nasties get washed away.  I have loads too and it is off white 

Yes, will be thinking of you Waiting!!

Ells, sounds like you had fun shopping and found something nice 

LAM, wow! the boys look great!  Even though you have an identical pair, they are all so different aren't they?  Clemmie's cleft is simply amazing!  Well worth all the heart ache.  If you didn't know, you wouldn't realise what he has been through.  They all look very happy and contented 

Glad you all liked the pics & clips!


----------



## Raine290871 (Jun 30, 2008)

thanks everyone.. feel a bit beter - well, did, until i went and did another wipe cos I was scared, and that looked a tiny bit very pale pink!!!!  

can't get hold of the nurse at the clinic cos she not there... 12 week scan not until Thurs 13th (oh - when I'll be 13 weeks and 5 days - just wihtin the timeframe fro NT scan...) 

oh it's all getting too much!!!! need some of that     i keep giving to everone else today!!!!

xxxx


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks ladies, but I'm not feeling good think AF will be here in a few hours, feel sick and teary, never do seem to quite make it to OTD


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Raine, can you ring your midwife/GP or even NHS direct and see what they say.  I am sure its nothing but it is very scary when it happens.  

Ells


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Ohh WP          . You are almost there hunni. 
[fly]*THIS HAS WORKED YOU ARE PREGNANT*[/fly]

Ells


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2010)

WP - lovey, AF wont come,  You have great symptoms, THIS HAS WORKED YOU ARE PREGNANT!

xxx


----------



## twinkle29 (Mar 12, 2010)

WP - im with hodge! You have great symptoms. I wish I could fast forward the rest of the day for you xxx

THIS HAS WORKED YOU ARE PREGNANT!!


----------



## monkeyuk (Dec 22, 2009)

wp: Good luck for tomorrow hunni


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

Hi girls, well we tested early as AF made an appearance it's a BFN for me, gonna take some time out


----------



## Raine290871 (Jun 30, 2008)

ah WP....... I am so sorry.....      you just take care, look after yoursleves..... be there for each other, and hug loads......

xxxxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Waiting, so sorry    I truly thought you would have a good outcome with this.  Those meds are horridly mis-leading.  Please take time out, but know we are always thinking about you and here whenever you need us


----------



## twinkle29 (Mar 12, 2010)

Oh hun im so sorry to hear that. Everything was looking so ggod! I understand you need some time out but you know where we are when you need us xxxx      like raine says be there for each other xx


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2010)

wp-  I know that I have just spoken to you on the phone, you know where I am if you need to chat.....so cruel..xx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

WP     I'm so sorry to read your news hunni.  We are all here when you are ready     .

Ells


----------



## monkeyuk (Dec 22, 2009)

wp: I'm so sorry    look after each other

xx


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

WP huni I'm so sorry to hear your news      

I had a loevly evening with my dad yesterday, went out for a lovely walk onlong Lee-On-Solent seafront and then out for an Indian in Wickham. Was so stuffed by the time I got home to bed. 
I did mt first Cetrotide injection this morning, wow that needle looks bigger   I managed ok but typically hit my first blood vessel so will no doubt have a bruise there later... 

Hope everyone is well and has a lovely weekend planned xxxx


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

Ladies just wanted to say thankyou for all the much needed   and PM's it means a lot, I am very   and   at the moment obviously, but we are down but not out, the plan is to TTC naturally while saving furiously to go again, you have all been a fantastic support to me and I wish you all the luck in the world, special thanks to Hodge & QA, I'm here for you both xxxx


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

WP glad to hear you're not giving up. Thanks sweetie xx


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

WP- so sorry to hear you news...


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

WP, so sorry hun


----------



## twinkle29 (Mar 12, 2010)

I couldn't stop thinking about you last night    It's great your not giving up and will have lots of funn ttc-ing the fun way xxxx


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Morning ladies

Have friends visiting today but just wanted to do a quick "me" post, sorry.

I had an awful eveing yesterday, from about 4pm onwards, I was really uncomfortable and bloated. I really thought I was going to pop   I have never felt anything like it (even after eating a big heavy meal) I was so teary  , had back ache, felt sick at times, didn't want to eat any dinner (but forced myslef to eat something small) and had a really sore eye (totally unrrelated - contact lense problem  ) but it added to my miseray! Oh girls I was so pathetic   But am scared it will happen again today   Is this my life untill EC?   Can't wait for my scan tomoz to see what is going on in there!   Am really worried about all 35 folloies growing now and the clinic cancelling my tx!!!!   they don't AND scared of OHSS. 
OMG what a pickle I'm in eh? On a plus point my warm lavender beanie did help with the pain. (thanks to Suedulux for reccommending it  )

Anyway have friend visiting today with their 3 month old, so must go get dressed ready for lots of cuddles xxx


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

Aww  AQGirl 
I  guess  side  effects  are  good, but if ya v uncomfortable its  bound to make ya misrable .  35  follies  ?   ah yep  that  will make ya uncomfortable. I only got 6 and I felt bloated. If ya have PCOS ( i  think  ya saidd ya  did?) and  worried about  OHSS  maybe speak to CTC , she's been through it all, v useful to bounce a few  fears  off of her . She's  on 2ww , but she's  a wonderful  lady , and am sure  she'll be  very helpful?
My suggestion is to eat  little and often , still lots of  water, and have a nap or lay down when ya can, jsut to take the pressure off ya 'bits '   , if  ya really  uncomfortable , call the clinic , thats  what they're there  for , they could at least tell ya  what ya could take to relieve the discomfort (if anything) why continue to suffer  when they might have a solution ?

Luv  sue


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

QA,      sorry you are so uncomfortable. When do you have your next scan? If you feel bad again today phone the clinic. Hope it is better today


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks sue and Bev, am ok at the moment, drinking lots and lots!! Have a scan tomorrow morning so will defo see what's going on then. Will try to take it easy today xxx
your advice is truely appreciated and taken on board xxxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

QA,  sorry that you are so uncomfortable   As you know, I suffered severely with OHSS and it's not nice at all.  Most important thing is to drink plenty.  Atleast 2-3 litres per day PLUS atleast a litre of milk and a high protein diet.  I also found that swimming or atleast just lazying about in the water helped ease discomfort.  Unfortunately, it's only momentarily, but any relief is nice.  

You are not pathetic at all.  I had similar follies (35 measurable and many other smaller ones) and it can make you miserable.  Please eat little and often and measure your input verses output regarding fluids.  Put it this way, a week before collection, I looked more pregnant than I did when I was 23 weeks along with M&K.  My tummy was also very hard and uncomfortable, leading me to finding sitting up almost unbearable.  Sounds OTT, but it really is how it was.  Please call the clinic before should you need to as they may get you in for earlier testing and review your plan...


----------



## CKay (Dec 31, 2009)

Just a quick one as off out wanted to give WP a big hug       - so sorry and we're always here for you.  Much love CKay xxxx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi ladies,

QA, looks like the other ladies have already given you good advice as always.  The only thing I would add to it would be to use a hot waterbottle on your tum and back and make use of nice hot baths.  But as Bev said if you are worried ring the clinic.  I imagine that they may coast you for a bit or reduce your stim dose.   

How is everyone else?  

AFM well it took them about 20 or so minutes to figure it out yesterday.  My cousin saw the word BUMP on my T Shirt and then read it and re-read (I was watching her eyes move up and down a few times   ) and then she said ' are you trying to tell us something?'  They were all delighted and they have all dropped off cards and small gifts today which is sooooo kind of them and very unexpected.  They are already offering their help which is good   .

Hope you are all enjoying the long weekend, shame the weather hasnt been too good today but its supposed to be nicer tomorrow.

Ells


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Ells- glad the t-shirt went down well. Your family must be so pleased for you. Glad your getting lots of offers of help... lets hope they actually help out when the babies arrive.Hopefully the weather will improve for tomorrow.

Enjoy the bank holiday all

L


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Ells, love the story of your bump T-shirt.  I bet your heart was racing with anxiety for someone to translate it!  What a lovely response, so pleased for you 

Weather is pants.  We have had a couple more leaks, but not as bad as before.  We also have been going over the bathrooms and what to order.  Thankfully had the insight to measure best we can in a half built building and good job we did as measurements initially were a liitle keen.  We are able to adjust items though - well, just the two showers really.  One due to space in alcove beside chimney and other due to height in eaves.  DH is in the other room ordering as I type.  All very exciting!

The cold and damp is getting to Maku as he had another set back today with coughing and being off his food.  We wanted to take him out to free up the fluid, but it was too wet and would have made him worse.  DH set up an oil filled radiator right by his bed and he has improved, just eaten double his food which is a great sign.  He has also just been at his toy box, so hoping we have managed to nip it in the bud as it were.

We have made it past 3:10pm which is when I went into labour with M&K, so a huge milestone for us.  Getting past next Monday will be even better which would be delivery day.  You don't think past experiences would affect you but they do seem to be at the back of your mind and seem to look at the clock bang on time.  Weird.

 to all!


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Witters, sounds like you and DH have been having fun with picking out finishes etc. I hope that everything fits - we made that mistake last time and had to get the saw out  oops!!! That was the last time we didnt measure things  .

Great news on the milestone! I know what you mean about past experiences but this pg is totally different and all on schedule  . You will have all your carpets, flooring etc in and the kettle on before your waters break  .

LAM it was great and they have been really nice - got a whole load of txts this evening, the news is spreading like wildfire.

Hope everyone else is okay this evening making the most of the long week end!!

PUPO ladies - rest up *THIS HAS WORKED YOU ARE PREGNANT*

Ells


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Good news no bloating today!!! Am off for an early night xx


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2010)

Hi everyone,

Hope you have all had a great weekend??

I have done nothing at all, been quite bored to be honest....I really cant wait until OTD, this 2ww madness is such a killer isnt it!!
Yesterday I started to have a show of Brown stuff when I wipe, it has eased off today, so fingers crossed for Thursday eh!!

QA- glad the scan went okay, sounds like they are looking after you well, hope you are feeling less bloated today?

 everyone else, sure has been quiet on the thread, I must be the only saddo sat at home lol!!!  


xxx


----------



## DoodlePip (Jul 2, 2009)

Hi everyone  

would it be ok if I joined you on this thread I have to admit that I have read this a few times and today have decided to jump on board!

I'm about to start my second attempt at ICSI at wessex and suddenly feel all edgy and weird....

hope everyone is enjoying their bank holiday  

x


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2010)

Ladies,

I have a cofession to make.....I have been an early tester, I got a strong BFP yesterday, I am not convinced its gonna stay as I have been getting a browny show, so will wait and see what happens on OTD Thursday.  I also did a digital that came up 1-2 weeks.  I called the clinic and they basically just said to retest Thursday and see if its still positive.  I pray that it is.

Welcome doodlepip!!!  This thread is fab, all the ladies are so supportive, I dunno what I would do without them!!

I know you will all tell me off, but I really couldnt help it   

xx


----------



## DoodlePip (Jul 2, 2009)

Thank you hodgson! 
Got my fingers crossed for you - sounds promising!!  
the 2ww is a nightmare though isn't it?? I remember last time begging my partner to let me test early (I made him hide the test at the start of 2ww!) but he stayed strong!!
take care x


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

DoodlePip  
welcome to the wessex  thread . What  do you mean by edgy and weird , is  perhaps that 
you've  been through it once now , and it doesnt seem the  same ?  Kinda knowing whats 
coming next  feels  good  yet scary  

Hodgson101
Aww  hon I have  my  fingers  crossed  for ya    , am  just  so scared you'll   flip if 
it  doesnt  work.  But if ya feel  more  comfortable  testing early its persoanal  choice .
I was  too scared to test  early , afraid of seeing  hope , an then . . .  
Some  people  test daily after a certain time , to  see the  trigger  shot dissapear, then 
hope for the line to show again.  

QAGirl
am so  glad the bloating  didnt come back the next  day, how'd the scan go  , was thinking of you this morning ? 


love  and  hugs to everyone  else  

as  for  me 
am  waiting  for af  (due  6th May )  as  day one of cycle. I have  a DR  injection on day  21 , aww its been ages  since I've had  tx .
Its  gettying scary again. The jab in intermusclar   think I'll get the clinic to  do it  lol .

Luv  sue


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Welcome to the thread Doodlepip.  You have found a great thread, there are quite a few ladies that are at different stages - one or two just starting their cycles.  If you have any questions just give us all a shout   .

Hodge         early testing - naughty naughty, but ..... CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!  I think the brown stuff could be implantation residue or irritation from the pessaries.  I will do proper congrats on Thursday   .  now rest up!!

QA how did your scan go?  How are those follies looking?  Hope that you are more comfortable today.

Twinkle hello pregnant lady how are you doing?  You must be on scan count down now! Doesnt the time drag   .

Sho Po hope you are doing okay.

WP big   to you hun, hope you are doing okay hunni   .

CKay how are you hunni?

Bev    hope you are okay hun.  

Onesock, your DH is home soon, you must be soooooo excited - in more ways then one   .

Witters hope you are doing okay and that the weather isnt too bad with your tiles not on, its been really cold here.  

LAM how are you and your lovely boys?

Hi Sue, not long for you now then hun.

How is everyone else?

AFM I'm bored today - didnt get to do anything, I wanted to plant my veggies but I couldnt because I need DH to help and he was doing the shed and has only just finished.  Then he is playing football so no exciting evening for me.  Tomorrow is a    for us, we are seeing the midwife   .  I will report back and let you know how it went.

Hope everyone has a lovely evening   .
Ells


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

DoodlePip welcome to the thread  

Hodge wow great news   it's still there for you on Thursday       Hey you could have come round for a brew if you were bored!!  

Suedulux wow can't believe your starting tx soon, that's come round soo quick!!  

Well I had my bloods and scan this morning, sorry I didn't post earlier - was being lazy   Anyway the results weren't as good as I hoped. I have responed slowly   Of the 25 follies on my right side - 14 have grown a little, the largest at 8mm and of the 10 on the left side - 8 have grown a little but they don't expect them to grow and 1 is 11-12mm. The clinic wont increase my dose of Gonal F though as they don't want me to suddenly grow too much. So hey ho I have to wait til next scan on Wednesday afternoon.


----------



## anneken (Aug 25, 2008)

Good evening girlies.

I am so sorry for not being in touch for so long.  Been pretty down since easter.  We have our follow up tomorrow with Sue.  

Not sure how to feel, we know we have a popsicle in the freezer and we have to focus on that one.  We need a bit of time to focus before popping that one in.

We are just beginning to wonder if there is a child out there, that maybe being born as I type, who needs us as a mummy and daddy.

But I am torn.  It doesn't help that we had our first ectopic over the week of the last general election, so its a bit raw at the mo.

I apologise about being grumpy.  How are you all?

Love Ani


----------



## twinkle29 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi there, 

I just done a nice long personals and lost it! arrrgggghhhhh, so this is going to be a little shorter

QA - It sounds like everything is going the right way and its good they are taking you slow. Don't want you to get poorly

Hodge - Im so excited for you hun. It does sound like old blood. Can't wait for Thursday   

WP - Hope your ok hun. Thinking of you xxx

Ells - sounds like the tshirt went down well, their faces must have been a picture. Good luck with the midwife tomorrow x

Sue  - Good luck with your up and coming tx - Hope af behaves and turns up on time

Doddlepip - welcome to the thread, good luck with your next tx

Witters - you must feel a lot more relaxed knowing those date have past. Hope the building work is still going well x

Sho po - test day for you to soon. Hope all is well x

Anne - Lovely to see you, can understand why you have been gone for a while. Good luck with your follow up appointment. Hopefully you will come away from that with a clearer idea where you go from there x

Hello to everyone I have missed. I hope you all had lovely bank holiday weekends.

AFM - my boobs hurt so bad, my nipples feel like they are on fire, it actually brings tears to my eyes. It seems like ages till our scan, its going to go soooo slow. I do have a question. The clinic said to not worry about telling the doc and they would write to him if all goes well at the scan. My worry is i will be leaving it quite late to get a midwife and get booked in. I know im jumping the gun but I would be interested to know what everyone else did. Oh and please tell me will the knicker checking ever calm down a little   

xxx


----------



## CJH (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi Ladies

trying to catch up - drowning is a sea of nappies!

Waiting - so sorry to hear your BFN   

Ells - fantastic news about the scan and being signed off from Wessex. It's real now! Love the T-shirt idea! Ells - I have just worked out that we are using 20 nappies a day, better start stockpiling for your twinies!

Twinkle - congrats on your BFP

Hodge - congrats too, but more congrats on Thursday. I tested three days early too so can't really tell you off!

Hope all are well, pants personals today i am sorry

xx


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

CJH- love the picture of your twins.... how are things going?
you go through a lot of nappies- I go through about 20 a day to.... find it just as easy with reusables and so much cheaper... one wah in the evening and pampers overnight.

Hodge- congratulations  you are naughty but I can understand the need to know- hope all goes well for you.

Hope everyone had a lovely bank holiday weekend... typical it is sunny outside today now DH has gone to work...

L


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2010)

Hi ladies,

Is it normal to be getting the Brown stuff still, had it since Sunday?  I am little worried as its about the time that AF would have been due and feeling periody today.  I am so scared to test again Thursday.  

Ells- Cat wait to hear how the midwife appt goes, what a milestone!!!

xx


----------



## CJH (Sep 2, 2008)

hodge
I felt periody on and off for the first 12 weeks as everything is stretching and growing, so chances are that's what you are feeling. I also had brown bleeding during the first few weeks. Fingers and toes crossed that all is ok with you too. 
xx


----------



## twinkle29 (Mar 12, 2010)

I have to say I still feel periody too! Its a bit rubbish


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Hodge, you bad girl you!!  Feeling periody is perfectly normal, as is brown 'stuff' - especially if both have stuck (  )  Allow yourself plenty of rest and hopefully come Thursday, you will be reassured agaiun by a very strong BFP   Congratulations!

CJH, your children are totally beautiful!  Such beautiful eyes!  Nappies, hmmmm, I remember getting through loads of them too (I admire any multiple mummy - well, any mummy!  Who cloth nappy) but it does ease up I promise   Get them onto proper solids and you will begin to notice the difference - a little way off I guess, sorry!

Ells, how was the MW?  I too have just had mine.  Thankfully iron ok, GTT test came back fine, measured on target, pee test all ok and HB good although did drop briefly as it was playing with the cord   I hope you got on just as well 

LAM, I bet you simply feel like a feeder and nappy changer right now!  As I said to CJH, it does get better   I bet you hate this fortnightly bin collection!  We 'warned' the bin men and they have been great.  always take an extra black sack or two with no grumble.  We are very lucky to have them so good as they can be very strict in some areas.

Twinkle, Each time, I called and made an appointment with the doctor pretty quickly - between 5-6 weeks pregnant.  What for I don't know as they don't ever do anything, not even do a pee test   It does however get you on the MW list.  Both times I managed to get a well times booking in appointment.  Sounds like you are experiencing some great symptoms!  Knicker checking never stops by the way!

Ani, best of luck with your follo up.  I hope that it doesn't dig up difficult emotions   You are very lucky to have a frostie as it seems they are against it a bit now.  M&K were both frosties and the GEEP cycle was so nice!  You actually feel normal for it and I would say that your womb is in a much better state to welcome that frostie for the long haul   Thinking of you over the difficult 'memory' time 

QA,sounds like you are going through similar to Hodge what ith the slow growers.  Try to be patient and I'm sure all will be fine in the end.  You really want to avoid upping the dose, yes you really wish for a baby, but remember that right now, you are the most important person right now 

Sue, best of luck with your treatment!  I hope it timings all go to plan.  What is a DR injection?  I hope it isn't too painful!

Welcome Doodlepip!!  Best of luck with your treatment!

Must dash. all going on outside - car's being looked at and delivery's arrived but builders just popped off somewhere.  Good old Muggins here


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

Ladies

Firstly Hodge congratulations

I have decided to leave the site, it has all become too much to deal with.  I am fine but have realised this has become my life I need to rediscover my husband, family and friends, I wish all of you the very best for your futures, and thank you all for all your support xxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Awww, Waiting   We will miss you    Totally understand that you need time to yourself, we really do get wrapped up with this new life, so you are totally right.  Hopefully you will find the strength to pop back to say hi at a later date - you will be very much welcomed back   You have been of a great support to everyone here just as much as what you have received back.  I truly wish you the very best for the future


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Waiting- take the time you need.... hope to see you back here at some point- just to say hello. Take care  

Witters- the first couple of weeks using disposable nappies really scared me that amount of rubbish it created.... I wanted to use cloth nappies so took the plunge and now use them 80-90% of the time- not if we are going out and will be out for nappy changes and not at night... and if the cloth ones aren't dry... I was lucky got a couple of good deals on ebay- they can be so expensive- but working out what we have saved in just the 6 months we have been doing it is so suprising.... now waiting for the size 2s I won to arrive.

Ells- hope midwife appointment went well- lots of forms to fill in...

Hello to everyone.

L


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

You are one AMAZING Mum! I tried a couple but didn't get on with them. I bet you are forever washing and drying though! The ones I used (forget the name) were awful fittingwise and just leaked all the time so I gave up. The only one's I could use were Pampers and Tesco's own. Huggies were awful too. I bet even given the initial outlay plus washing expenses, you still save considerably. Well done you!!


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

WP enjoy your family time and hope to hear from you soon xx  

Nothing new with me still stabbing away, drinking lots - peeing lots   (am moving desk into toilets tomoz  ) and am very pleased to get my first tiny bruise today   Funny how the tinest thing pleases me - makes me fell like I am actually going through tx. OK am now disappointed I have no symptoms   Just want to fell my follies growing. Yes inpatient is my midddle name   Am   I see some growth tomoz


----------



## twinkle29 (Mar 12, 2010)

Wp - You will be missed hun, but I can understand why time away is the best thing to do. Enjoy discovering your relationship again, do all those fun things and have lots of time together xxx


----------



## DoodlePip (Jul 2, 2009)

Hi ladies

just wanted to pop by and say thank you for the warm welcome and I'm sure I will be asking lots of questions as I get started again!  

suedulux- I think you've hit the nail on the head - I'm just a big mess of mixed emotions at the moment - excited to be starting again but this time I kind of know what's in store so it all seems just a bit weird! maybe I'm just going mad!!  
Not long for you either - 6th May is really close. good luck with it all

ells - have you managed to get your veggies planted yet?? I think I'm sorted on that front although I never really get successful harvests just tons of courgettes! but I still insist on planting them every year!!  

QA - I remember on my last treatment being strangely excited by my first bruise!!! felt like something was happening - it wore off pretty quickly for me when I got a few more!!   . good luck for more growth tomorrow   

I'm at the clinic tomorrow for my day19 and DP is having a quick pre-op as he will be having another aspiration this time around (he can share a bit of the pain too!   ). think I'll feel better as it will seem like I am getting properly started now - maybe it will even out my mood!!! haha or maybe not!

hello to everyone else   - still finding my way around this thread at the moment!

x


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Err not sure I'm liking the new look FF....


----------



## twinkle29 (Mar 12, 2010)

I like!!!! Far more with the times!   

How you doing today QA? xx


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

It is very pink


----------



## monkeyuk (Dec 22, 2009)

no, definitely don't like this


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Oooohhh!  I like the layout, but a little unsure of the 'pinkness'.  I'm not a pink kind of a girl although Keilidh is doing her best to bring me around   She was very rarely dressed in pink as a baby, but now she can choose has a wardrobe full of it  

Will have to have a look around to get a better feel...


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Morning ladies,

I'm not too sure about this new lay out    .  

I wrote a great big long post last night and lost it and then they started the maintainance    .

How is everyone?

WP - hunni we will miss you on here but I hope that you and your DH soon get the strength and the pennies to start again.  We will be here when you are ready.

Hodge - totally normal hunni.  I got all kinds of AF type feelings and stretching going on down there.  Its started to ease off now but sometimes the sensations can be quite strong.  I have even had stabbing pains - all aparently normal.

QA hope scan goes well today.  Keep up with the hot water bottles/hot baths - follies like the warm.  Slow but steady won the race.

Twinkle, I would try and get in to see your GP and get him to refer you to the midwife, there is quite a wait at my surgery (6 weeks) for the booking in appointment.  Maybe ring up and see what the waiting time is.

Witters glad everything went well and all the tests have come back clear.  It must still be a worry.  How is the building working coming along?  Are you going to be water tight by the weekend?

LAM, how are you hun?  My DH also wants to try terry's but I think I would be happy for a combo.

Monkey, hows the house buying and selling going?  I will be seeing my sister this weekend and we will try and sort out a pamper evening    I will Pm you hunni.

Sue - one more day to go.  Good luck with this cycle -      vibes coming your way.

Ani, hope the FU went well and I hope you got some useful information.  Sue is really good at listening to what you want to do and also making suggestions on improvements etc.  Dont worry about posting how you feel - this is what this website is for hun.  IF is a very hard road to drive down but you will get there hun.    

Doodlepip how are you doing?

CJH your twins are beautiful, you must be a very proud mummy.  I wont post exactly what DH said when I told him about 20 nappies but this smilie should just about cover it        .  

Hope everyone else is doing okay big       to you all.

AFM, had midwife appointment yesterday - not very exciting.  She asked a whole load of questions about medical history and took weight, blood and urine tests.  She gave us the list of antenatal courses that we can attend and confirmed that we will be under consultant led care.  Took about an hour.  The good news is I dont have to see my GP's midwife next week so one less appointment next week.  I have my immune drip booked for this afternoon, so I will be able to post a bit more then.  Managed to plant my veggies yesterday    - at long last - hopefully they will grow well.  Just got to get Dh to move the raised bed now for the lettuce and raddishes!

Hope everyone has a good day - off to a very non-exciting meeting now.

Ells


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Ells, best of luck for this afternoon.  The booking in is a bit of a let down really isn't it?  All boring form filling.  You should get the doppler at the next appointment which should be more exciting   Yay for getting your veg in!  None for us here, our gardens are pretty much as out of bounds as the house is!

Water tight by the weekend?  Should be interesting, I hope so, but they are as we speak cutting out the big joining section to join the two rooves together, so appears to be considerably worse!  Up until now, we have just had the rafters open and the big holes from the velux windows.  I'm hoping that the removal will be pretty quick and they can start building up again to officially join them.  It will be weird to have a walkthrough where there once was a big wall!

We have K&M's new teacher coming this afternoon as a home visit to introduce herself.  She has been warned of the building work, but to what degree she expects should be an interesting point of conversation!


----------



## V1 (Apr 16, 2006)

OMG - I got back last night and went straight to the laptop to get myself up to speed and you had all gone! 
WP - sooo sorry it didn't work this time. Stay strong   
Hodge - naughty naughty but it's looking good!   
Ells - time is flying by already - all very exciting   
Witters - I honestly think you deserve a medal, sure it will all be worth it in the end. Would like to have seen M+K's teacher's face when she saw the house!   
QA - you're well on your way now - keep up the   
Ani - hope your appointment goes ok   
Doodlepip - welcome!   
Monkey/LAM/Onesock/CJH/CKay/Sue -   
AFM - just had a great long weekend in Granada in Spain. Weather was beautiful and it was great to be there again. I studied there for a year 12 years ago so I had a lot of catching up to do! Counting down to my next holiday in 3 weeks. It's how I get through the year!


----------



## Raine290871 (Jun 30, 2008)

Hi all.... hope you all ok - not been on here for a while.... feeling a bit..... bleugh........ working, sleeping, working, sleeping..... feeling all full, like AF's about to start - but guess I am 12wks and 5 days..... just hope all ok....... had to get into maternity clothes, so now sure it's all jinxed!!!! 

anyway - enough of the me, me, me.......

Hodge - you are due to test soon, arent; you?? good luck with that!!!

as for all theothers I missed.. sorry.... promise to be beter at this when things calm down...

take care, mc=uch love

Raine


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Raine, you will begin to feel your normal self shortly as you enter the second trimester  

V, your holiday sunds amazing!  How cool to study there for a year previously.  SIL did languages and did a similar thing.  I would be too scared to do anything like that!

Hodge, best of luck for your OTD testing!!

I can suddenly see the benefit now!  Today, the builders have knocked out the existing roof to join the new one on.  I will have to take some pictures later once they have gone as looking into our new bedroom is amazing!  It is enormous!!  Must admit to getting a bit bored of all the dust etc now though  

The teacher was lovely.  She also bought the support teacher with her who played with M&K whilst we talked to the teacher.  They are both very nice and again, confirmed it is the right school for them.  Both children took to them well and Keilidh even handed out some cuddles!  It was very funny though as they arrived just as big bangs and knocks begun


----------



## DoodlePip (Jul 2, 2009)

Hello ladies   


hope everyone is well. currently being dazzled by the pinkness but overall think I like it....


thanks for the welcome v1 - Spain sounds lovely, where are you off to on holiday next? somewhere warm?  


Witters, like I said I'm sort of catching up with this thread and finding my way around but boy!! it sounds like you have a major project on your hands! I've always loved the thought of a big project but do wonder if the reality would be different..... what did the teacher say?   


ells, you're obviously going to be busy with lots of appointments for the next while,    I'm sure they will get a lot more exciting!!! nice to hear you got your veggies in, what are you growing? I'm having a garden obsession this year   


I'm not long back from the clinic and think things are finally sorted out - well at least I'm a lot clearer about it all now. Start my buserelin on Friday, so have to get into injection mode again.....
anyway that made up for my strange morning - cancelled deliveries, odd phone calls and one sick dog who left a lovely"present" on the floor for me this morning. Just what you want to wake up to     and I'm not a morning person at the best of times!


must sign off, have some work to do -  hello to everyone else   
xx


----------



## DoodlePip (Jul 2, 2009)

Think our posts crossed Witters - I guess seeing the results makes all the building work worth it in the long run! x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi Doodle, sorry about the doggie present.  We have two Huskies and they are getting older (8 & 13) and what with all the building upheavel, we have had a few pressies bless 'em.  Thankfully they were 'normal' and not 'poorly' but still not nice.  

Good to hear you are clearer about treatment.  You will soon be back in the swing of things.  Sounds like you've had an annoying morning!

We have a big project on, basically demolishing several 1970's extensions and re-building 6.5m out the back.  It has been good fun  (I think) and had it's fair share of annoyancies.  I do admit to getting a little bored of all the mess now and walking into a pile of sand right outside the front door, but we can see the benefits now.  I have just tried to get some pics, but they have tarped it all over, so not so easy sadly.  I should have done it when I had the chance.  Nevermind, always tomorrow...


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Just a quick update as am of out soon.

Just back from my scan.....no change    Jacki said I was "stationary." They have finally agreed to up my Gonal F to 112.5 and have an appy to go back next Monday. So no doubt the week I nave booked off work next week is a waste of time    I know I shouldn't be disappointed but I am. I know they're be very causious with me but it's a bummer. One thing I did learn today is that normally people with PCOS have an AMH level of around 40 where as mine was 100    Jacki said she had never seen such a hight result before!!!! Yes girls i am "special"   

On a happier note I did make it all the way to the clinic and back again without the sat nav   

Hope your all well xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

QA, you did good getting there without SatNav!  Well done!  Sorry that you didn't see any progression, you must feel very disappointed   Hopefully the new dose will improve things.  It is better to be cautious, especially with PCOS.  I'm sure that things will improve for you   Why are things never easy?  TTC is hard enough without medical help making it even harder   Roll on Monday!  Are you able to postpone the week off?


----------



## DoodlePip (Jul 2, 2009)

QA - sorry to hear your news but they are better to be cautious.... but still it does stink, I had quite a few set backs along the way and although I knew it was for the best it still felt horrible and soooo disappointing    
At least they've upped your dose and hopefully next monday will be a brilliant scan       
hope you can reschedule your time off.


Witters we have 3 dogs and they can be sensitive when things change around the house so don't envy you with 2 huskies with your project on the go! looking forward to seeing the photos though


x


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

I have decided to keep the week off and glue myself to here    I have plenty of holiday to take so will keep it off and if I need time off the following week will get signed off sick. Very frustrated at the mo and my student are back in the week after my leave and I'm supposed to be teaching...i't usually a stressfull two week course which I could do without - talk about bad timing. Can see my boss's face now    She'll be pleased to have to find someone to cover for me - NOT!! Oh well life does like to challenge us....

  to you all xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

QA, good to hear that you are unphased about taking the time off.  Worrying about it doesn't help, so I admire you   You have a great attitude and will get rewarded soon I'm sure 

Doodle, yes, our two have not taken to change well.  Firstly, the dampness has not helped Maku as he got very badly ill with pneumonia early on at whichpoint a double heart murmur was also found.  We really didn't think we would get him to the vets in time, but he is a fighter and even suprised the vet with the recovery he's made   Nukka has set us challenges with toileting.  She is one who will only go on her own territory and since her 'toilet' is now in our new dining room, she found it impossible to go anywhere else.  She went two days without a pee or a poo!!  In the end, DH managed to set up a tempory run outside the front door, using some original paving slabs with her smells on.  All fine now thankfully, infact, they are enjoying all the builders comings and goings


----------



## DoodlePip (Jul 2, 2009)

dogs can certainly be challenging!!! Our oldest dog is 15 and he is a fighter too (and a vet surpriser!) - didn't think he would still be around as he was very very ill a couple of years ago however he is still with us!    I do sometimes wonder if it's just to spite us because we interrupted his peace back then with 2 puppies     He temporarily dislocated his shoulder the other day - what a fuss was made    , but again he seems to have recovered.


Can't believe Nukka managed 2 days without going to the toilet!! amazing! glad to hear they have settled now though and are enjoying the visitors/builders!


QA - I've promised myself I am going to be more positive this time around - I'll take my lead from you   


x


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

QA    thats pants    I know they have to look after you but you best have a word with your follies, I am sure you will get some movement with the increased dose.  Just make sure you keep your tum warm, those heat pad things a good and discrete for work.  
Glad you can keep your week off, it does help not to worry about work too.

HI to everyone else, off to make fajitas for dinner in a mo - yum yum    .

Ells


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Mmmmm fijitas    am off out with some girls from work - they're down from Birmingham and North yorkshire on a course I'm teaching. Should be a giggle although I'm sure I'll get comments about not drinking!

Glad to see you think I'm    coz I don't feal it right now    Hey ho life goes on....


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

QA 
a little top up for you hunni:
PMA    PMA    PMA    PMA    PMA    PMA    

Enjoy your evening out sweetie    

Ells


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Doodle, I bet the dislocation was painful.  Glad he has sprung back to recovery, it's great when they really do suprise us   What breed(s) do you have?  Poor thing having two pups added to the mix!

QA, enjoy your night out, sounds like a fun way to catch up   Just say you have to drive   Or else that you had a really rough weekend through drinking and have gone off it for life!  It sounds like you are very nervous about the progress (naturally) but your attitude towards treatment and what you plan to do for yourself and future little one's is very positive   Couldn't ask more than that   I order your follies to co-operate as you will make a great Mummy with those thoughts of ways forward 

Ells, hope the fajita's are nice   Have you found your likes and dislikes have changed at all?


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2010)

Hi everyone,

ooooo this new look is taking me time to grasp it, very pink eh!! 
Hope everyone is okay?

QA- Keep ya chin up, sounds like you are taking the same path as me, slow and steady wins the race huni!  I know how frustrated you are as I was exactly the same, but hey, all that matters is the end result   

Ells- Hey hun, great news on the midwife, must feel like a real milestone!!

Witters- sounds like you are finally getting there with the build, must be great to see it all take shape,x

Doodlepip- hey hun mwahhh hope the doggie is okay...xx

V1- oooo long weekend, sounds fab, bet you have a nice tan??

Twinkle- hey huni, how are you today, hope the Boobs are less sore today??

Hi everyone else!!!  xxx

AFM- well tomorrow is OTD, scared of testing again, the Brown stuff has eased off, but there is some there when I wipe, I pray that all is okay tomorrow.  I am gonna get the clinic to do my bloods if they will.  I still feel AF'y, but have done all through this 2ww, it has driven me madddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd!!!!!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi ladies
wow this is wierd its all very pink isnt it?
hope you all doing ok and taking care
kirst x


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Hi Kirst- how are you? What are you up to?

Hodge- good luck for testing tomorrow... I ams ure it will all be fine.


QA_ slow and steady- much better than ending up ill.

Witters- Glad meeting with teacher went well and building work is coming along well.

AFM- busy day... feeling tired. So few jobs to do and then bed.


----------



## twinkle29 (Mar 12, 2010)

Evening all, 

Just a quicky, im feeling rather rough,

Hodge - I wish you all the luck tomorrow! Im so excited for you, oh and as for my nipples    only had two episodes of extreme pain today, im finding a heat bag helps xx

Sho Po - Is it not your test day tomorrow to? Good luck

Ells - Thanks for the info! I bit the bullet and booked in with the doc, mainly because my hayfever is starting and i always suffer so badly

Witters - sounds like a good day today then, especially with the new teacher. I can't wait to see final pictures! Did they manage to get water tight?

QA - naughty follies! hopefully the increase in drugs wil give them more of a kick! Well done with getting there without the sat nav! xx

Lam - Bless you hun, I bet your shattared! but your LO are gorgeous.

Hi to Raine, Birdey, V1, Doodlepip and everyone I have missed!

Afm - not feeling to good today. I can't work out if I have a cold or its hayfever, I feel so drained and sicky, I can't stop eating or pee-ing, which I guess is all good    Im just moaning and full of snot! 
On a brighter note it's Thursday tomorrow which means we are closer to the weekend and im closer to finishing my project WOO HOO!! 

xxx


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

Hodge, good luck for tomorrow hun, all sounding good        

QA, hope the increased drugs get those follies growing


----------



## anneken (Aug 25, 2008)

Evening girlies.


Im in heaven.  Cup of tea in hand...Jamie Oliver on TV, Bunny Rabbit asleep next to me.  Apart from DH being home, what more can I ask?


I thought I would update you about yesterday.


We saw Chantel instead of Sue at our follow up...and she made me cry.  ggrrrr.  I did warn her not to be nice!


Yet again, they had no firm answers as to why it hadn't worked.  Everything looked good, embryo was of good quality etc etc.


She has suggested that we test for natural killer cells as we have had 3 failed cycles.  DH nearly fell off his chair when she said how much the blood test was!


Then she suggested that I had gestone injections instead of pesseries...then suggested that he could do the jabs for me...fell off his chair again!


We need some time before we pop our little popsicle back.  Im so scared that it won't thaw well, and it will be more disappointment for us.


Today was the 5th anniversary of our first ectopic.  To think that 5 years ago, we had no idea what we were about to enter!


Sorry, I will be in a better mood next time.


I hope you are all well.


Love Ani


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Ani, sounds like you got some answers but not enough    .  could I make a suggestion?  When you are ready, I would get your level 1 immune blood tests done this will check to see if you have any clotting issues and you should be able to get them done through your GP:

My level 1 tests were:
Done by GP

1. Full blood count, liver function tests, Urea and Electrolytes
2. Thyroid function tests (both free T4 and TSH)
3. Immunoglobulin panel (IgG, IgA and IgM)
4. Autoimmune antibodies (must include anti-nuclear antibodies,
thyroid peroxidase and anti-mitochondrial antibodies)
5. Anticardiolipin antibodies (both IgC and IgM)
6. Thrombophilia (must include lupus anticoagualant, Factor V Leiden
and Panthrombin gene mutation)
These test should also rule in or out other basic things too which will help understand whats going on etc. Having done immune tests and tx with this cycle I wish I had investigated this all a lot sooner, it would have saved a lot of heart ache and not to mention the money.  I really hope that you feel better soon hun.  
It must be very hard at the moment especially with the anniversary at this time, sending you a very big    .
Ells


----------



## CKay (Dec 31, 2009)

Evening ladies,

Ells - I can't believe you're 10 weeks already time flies by. I feel like I've been in a bit of a time vacuum of late and can't believe it's May now. Hope DH got the veggie patch ready. I'm copying out your blood test advice so useful!
Witters - hope teacher visit went OK with all the building work

WP and Caz - still thinking of you both        

Ani - big hugs, they suggested gestone for us too, I can't remember the reasoning now - have loads of pessaries left though as they sent us through the next batch as I got the positive - don't know what to do with them all now!

V1 - I like the holiday strategy I feel I may copy! We're off to Kefalonia in 3 weeks I can't wait for the break and some serious chillin!

Raine - hope feeling better by now  

Doodlepip - big welcome (sorry a bit late!)  

QA - golly gosh just catching up on all that's going on for you, it's so hard timing things for IVF I had to adjust my days off so many times it was a nightmare. Hopefully things will move forward soon. Is AMH of 100 good mine was 23.75! Bit lower! Seriously though hope you're feeling a bit better about things by now.  

Hodge - tomorrow OTD sounds like things going well so far  hope you managed to stay away from the pee sticks  for the rest of the week - hard I know I ended up testing a day early the suspense was too much!

Kirst - big hello to you

Hello LAM and twinkle, Bev, ShoPo - hope all OK

AFM - can't sleep so have come on for some therapeutic thought writing! Went to see one of my good friends at the weekend who has recently had a baby, went with another friend who is also pregnant. I must admit it was hard, we ended up talking a lot of baby talk plus comparing stomach wounds (she had to have a caesarean). I kept thinking I wish mine was due to having a baby rather than having a baby removed! So sad. Am still off work and getting better day by day, went for a bike ride today and lunch out with my brother in law - so doing nice things and feeling mostly positive. The events of late just hit me hard every now and then - now being one of those times. Sorry to bleat! Going to go back to bed to try and sleep now thoughts just whirr around so thought I'd get up and write rather then going over the same things, driving me mad    Hope you all OK. CKay xxxxx


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Ckay hope you finally managed to get some sleep. No an AMH of 100 is severly high, normal range is around 15 and normal riased level is up to 40 (usully indicating pcos) so my 100 was off the scale and the higest the clinic have ever seen!!!!


----------



## CJH (Sep 2, 2008)

Just popping on to wish Hodge good luck for OTD
xx


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2010)

Hi ladies,

Well OTD, and........................       .......The digital now says 2-3 weeks, I cant believe it, I still feel like AF coming, must be things happening in there eh!!
Called the clinic and they said that they wont do Bloods unless I bleed!!!  rahhhhh!!!!
Got 1st scan Tuesday 1st June, please god let us get that far      The Browny stuff has eased off now, clinic didnt seem too bothered about it which has reassured me now..xx

Thanks ladies, you have really kept me sane, I have been so negative throughout this, finally I can be positive now and take everyday as it comes, I know its early stages, but I am just so pleased to even get this far!!  xxx

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Whooop Whoooop Hodge yey!!!!                                      

I am sooooo pleased for you hunni

Ells


----------



## monkeyuk (Dec 22, 2009)

Hodge: Congratulations         so pleased for you huni

Sorry i've been a rubbish ff lately, I've been sooooooo busy at work and in the evenings
it's house hunting or estate agents etc, will catch up tomorrow

xx


----------



## V1 (Apr 16, 2006)

Congratulations Hodge!


----------



## twinkle29 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hodge Congratulations hun    

Im absolutley over the moon for you xxxxx


----------



## CJH (Sep 2, 2008)

fantastic news, congratulations Hodge!!!


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Yay Hodge!  So pleased that the digi moved forwards in weeks for you too.  Must be reassuring  

Well done and congratulations to you and DH!


----------



## DoodlePip (Jul 2, 2009)

congratulations Hodge!!!


----------



## Raine290871 (Jun 30, 2008)

Congrats Hodge and DH... - I am SO pleased for you!!!! you just take care and rest up.. look after yourself!!

I am soo happy for you!!!! 

Raine
xx


----------



## CKay (Dec 31, 2009)

Yippppppppppppppppppppeeeeeeeeeeeeeee Hodge big congrats    

CKay xxxx


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Congratulations hodge and DH- maybe 2 in there??

Monkey- don't worry about not being on here so often- its a good thing in some ways that this is not taking over your life..... good luck with the house hunting- I would love to move to a bigger house and one that i could hopefully get the pram in when the boys are a little bigger- money permitting- but love noseying around rightmove and dreaming


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

Hodge concongratulations thats fantastic news well done to both of you xxxx
kirst x


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

again Hodge    Glad you phoned me at 6:45am (I did text her first peeps   ). Am sooo happy for you huni. Looking forward to celebrating this weekend   

How is everyone else today? Busy voting?! I'm not into politics and can't decide so haven't voted   

OK am still struggling with the new FF look - where is chat?

No news this end...


----------



## twinkle29 (Mar 12, 2010)

I have managed to get into chat using this link *******************************************************

No one else is in there......so not sure if it actually works works
xx


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

Hodge,      fab news hun xxx


----------



## caroline9550 (Jun 30, 2007)

Hi there,

New to this thread but comforting to find others using the same place and sharing experiences etc. Congrats to all those BFP's and   to those who are still waiting the result so longed for.

I have had ICSI x3 at the Wessex - seem to have less eggs on each occasion and poor quality. Had Antagonist cycle on last attempt with gestone injections (  ouch) but alas it was not meant to be.

Have follow up appt next Wed with Sue and we are trying Patsi this Sat for some long needed counselling. Has anyone else seen Patsi?  DH has had enough of the heartbreak but I still want to have the experience of carrying a child and I'm not sure I'm ready to let go of that possibility   .  Cost is of course a factor too.  Am also wondering if I am going to need DE which may mean going abroad.  

Caroline x


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

Try http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=234848.msg3763233#msg3763233

its a basic ff chat room .


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Welcome Caroline   Sorry to hear that you have been unsuccessful with your treatment   Infertility is so unfair and very hard to cope with on a multiple cycle basis.  I hope that Sue is helpful during your follow up appointment and seeing Patsi is a great idea.  I think a couple of the ladies here have seen her and found her sessions useful (if not emotional).  Best of luck, and please hang around!

Sue, was AF good and arrived?

I feel really rubbish.  I've lost my voice, have a head cold and cough which is really hard given the bump.  Poor DH has a big presentation today in the hope of winning 150K worth of work and he's not been able to sleep as I'm like a lion apparently snoring!  He couldn't even go in the other room as a) there isn't really one and b) we have no spare 'get at able' duvet.  To top it off, we found that the builders had weakened the mains water pipe running across the newly plastered ceiling, so although rain has been good to us, we were still up there trying to stop water leaks by torchlight!  In the end, we had to turn the mains off as it was worsening due to the pressure despite DH moulding some quick fix putty around it.  Oh, all good fun!


----------



## Sho Po (Oct 26, 2009)

Hello Girls 

So sorry I've been AWOL for so long    but I found 2WW complete torture and everytime I looked on here I seemed to get worse. So for the sake of my (and DH's) sanity I decided to metaphoically hide under the duvet for a while.

OTD today and .......   soooooooooooooooo excited. I spent the whole of the first week convinced it didn't work. Then  had a little bit of blood on the middle Saturday, which had me thinking that it might be implantation, and since Tuesday this week I've been hardly able to keep my eyes open so by yesterday I became sure it had worked.

Congrats on your    today too Hodge. Looking forward to sharing this with you.

I'll be back for personals later which, given the amount of time I've been away, could take a while


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Yay Sho Po!  Many congratulations!  So pleased that you got to see those two very special lines   I hope you will be able to continue with this thread now you've had such good news!  Totally understand the need to stay away though


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Fab news Sho Po                     .  You both must be over the moon, when is your scan?

Hodge have you come down from the ceiling yet hun?

Welcome to the thread Caroline    you will get lots of support on here.  I hope the follow up goes well and that you get some answers from Sue.  As Witters said there are quite a few girls that have seen Patsi and found it very helpful.  If you need/want any tips on supps and vits to help with egg quality give us a shout!

Witters, sounds terrible I hope you feel better soon.  I hope DH wins the work.  How annoying about the midnight drips - hopefully it wont be too much longer now and you will be putting in the final bits of furniture and arranging your kitchen!!

QA hows the stims going?  Are you starting to feel things moving in there?  Whens the next scan?

Sue, hope AF is playing ball and not messing about!!

Hope everyone else is okay    .

AFM, glad its Friday - even though I have only had a 3 day week this week    .  My DH forgot to set the alarm this morning after he got up so I overslept - luckily I woke up at 8.05 but it was still a rush to shower, dress, go for my jab and get to work    .  I have a dilema gilrs and I would like your honest opinions, its my oldest friend - now she knows that we have been going through tx and have had a hard time, she knows I have been pretty poorly with my chrons etc etc.  Well on OTD I sent her a txt with a photo of the test, she sent an email saying she couldnt open it (this was about a week after sending her the txt) so I sent her the pic via email her reply was 'oh I thought thats what it was'.  To say I was a little upset was an understatement.  She hasnt said anymore, no congrats no nothing.  I know she wants to start a family and has been on about it for about a year, I told her to go to her GP to get things checked out - well she hasnt bothered.  She has been very upset when her family have told her that they are expecting etc.  Knowing what its like to desperately want a baby and deal with that info I do sympathise but do you think I am being overly sensitive or should I tell her that she really upset me?  What do you think - be honest I wont be offended.

Ells


----------



## CKay (Dec 31, 2009)

Shopo yeah for you and big congratualtions and jubilations you must be so pleased.  So glad it worked out for you       



Caroline big welcome, people all different experiences on here, I had a cycle recently got a BFP but sadly it was an ectopic preganancy.  The operation went wrong so it's all been a bit trumatic of late. I've seen Patsy twice so far about it all she is lovely and I found it helpful I would give it a go. You get up to 6 sessions free of charge so think I will go back when I start to think about the future.  I hope you manage to reach some sort of resolution.

Witters - What a nightmare with the house and hope DH manages well today.  You made me laugh with the snoring like a hog and no spare room, maybe DH should invest in some good earplugs  

Onesock, Ells, QA, Kirst, Ani, Hodge, WP, CJH, V1, LAM big hello - onesock life is busy sometimes and I often go a few days without coming on hope you manage to see a house you like - exciting!!!

Ells - talk it over I would I suspect she may be feeling fragile we all know what it's like - especially you so you will be a great support to her she should also be to you though.  Hope you get it sorted.  

AFM:  Have a friend coming for lunch today am going to endeavor to make some home made soup!  Got to try and do some work today too (uni work) I wrote 500 words yesterday only another 6500 to go!  Love to all CKay xxxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

CKay, best of luck with your essay, sounds like a lot of hard work!  Enjoy your meet up, sure the soup will be lovely!

Ells,   difficult one.  Everyone is so fragile it seems.  I think it was a bit of a rotten reply, especially seeing that you have been on this journey so long and gone through so much to reach this exciting point.  I can only think that perhaps it was around a BFN for her?  I think that I would leave it a while and then drop it in conversation.  Perhaps approach it by asking her how she is getting on and say that you were in a dialemma whether or not to send it as you know how hard it is to receive news like that when it's not your own.  She may open up and be in a better frame of mind to congratulate you.  If she doesn't, then you know that it must hurt her and not to mention it again.  

I think I would have taken it personally, but I doubt it was meant like that.  Remember, it's a very fragile topic when going through it and we never get it right when approaching the subject, especially the timings of things.

Anyway, we are all very happy for you!  How are you feeling?  Any M/S?  I suffered dreadfully with it with M&K, but barely any at all this time around.


----------



## Raine290871 (Jun 30, 2008)

Ells: I have a friend who has infertility issues, and while I was pregnant with James, she didn't want to see me, although sent me articles form magazines about seatbelts in pregnancy, and a gemstone that was supposed to help.. but didn't wanna come over or go out, however, when I lost James I became "one of her gang" and she wanted to see me again.... I decided there and then that if you couldn't push you emotions aside (however hard it is,) and be pleased for someone who has been lucky this time, then I wasn't going to go out of my way for her.. HOWEVER.. that doesn't mean we stopped being friends or anything, just kept my distance... Now I am pregnant again, I have not told her as I am aware how fragile she is (apprently she had IVF (which she didn't tell me, even though we in contact) and had a nasty m/c) so I am in a predicament too, as you really can't miss it now, and we live in the same town, shop int he same supermarket, (although i am lazy now and haveit delivered!! ). After I gave birth to James on the Sunday, the following Wednesday evening I was round my other friends house who 's little one was 6 months old... and although it was so very hard, it was the best thing I ever did, as you could hide away from it for ever, and every day it would get harder to face it....

I guess the long and short of it is... I would give your friend time she is obv suffering a little, but keep in contact with her... if she is having trouble conceiving, you are the very best thing that she could have in her life, as you prove that, despite issues, it can still happen.... and she can't hide away from it for ever or she'll turn out like my friend.... bitter about people with babies because she is also having issues. just take it slowly, one step at a time... you have told her that you are pregnant, she knows... so, chat normaly to her... ask her how she is, whats going on with her etc.. general chit chat.... if she asks you.. keep it light.. "yeah, tired, but ok" etc.... she will come round eventually.... but.. I have to say - she needs to talk to her GP about it.. I know somepeople don't like to admit they are having issues, cos they see it as a failure.... maybe thats how she feels..... that ightbe something, carefuly and surreptisiously (or however you spell it) that you may want to discuss with her when you feel the time is right.....

maybe even tell her about here.... she may decide one day to come on herself....

All the people on here are inspirational... even those who aren't succesful, because they remain on here, hopeful, and supportive of each other... and each person inspires the next that it could still happen, one day... and for those (like myself) who decide what ever happens this time, this is it.. no more (we have donated ourlast 3 embryos to those who need them) they prove that life can be full without children, and that they have tried, and it's not for them, so it's time to move on.. these people are inspirational too... My other frined (who is also a friend of the first one I mentioned) is my inspiration. She has been told she can not have kids due to an illness which can be passed down, so - she and her DH have taken this on board, and moved on... travelling, a huge group of friends, God Children and niece and nephews.... there lives are so full... she is an inspiration to me... and someone I love dearly.

sorry - I'm waffling..... 

I'll go now..

Raine

xxxxx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Ladies thank you    .  My friend has been 'trying' for long - her DH is a bit of a pain in the    hes 41 going on 15!!  I wouldnt ever stop seeing/talking to her, I was just upset that she didnt send a congratulations txt or email.  Totally agree with the difficulties of dealing with pg announcements when you are struggling but I dont know I just thought she might have been 'nicer' about it.  Her priorities have always been her career and house, and she said to me last year that she didnt want children yet and that she didnt think they would start TTC for 2 years but I think with her sister (younger) just having had a baby and now her younger brother expecting and other family members in the throws of pg's I think it has hit home as she is now worried about how old she is.  I have no intention of talking about babies and pg to her unless she wants too - again I know how hard that is to listen too.  I just want her to get herself checked over so that if they do need help she can get things going IYSWIM.  I have been really thinking about it a lot and kept waking up thinking about it last night.  I will see how she is doing and then broach it - I do feel that I need to tell her it upset me but I dont want to upset her at the same time!  

Witters - no real MS, nausea sometimes quite strong but I have only been sick 3 times and that was only a very small bit.  I just find the tiredness is the worst and the stretching feelings can been quite    when I move to quickly or sneeze    .  I am getting an obvious bump already - my mum has been measuring me and I have grown an inch in a week.  

Raine, thank you for sharing your story.  You are right about the inspirational ladies on here and how they cope, deal with and support truely amazing.  I guess I am little llike you that why cant they just be happy for you?  I dont think I have ever not been happy for someone who has told me they are expecting, I have always congratulated them etc no matter how hard it has been for me.  I think I remember telling my cousin last year when she told me she didnt want to tell me she was expecting - by accident    - that the world doesnt stop just because I havent been successful and am not pg, and that people cant wrap me up in cotton wool and protect me from life.  I knew we would get there in the end, I just needed the extra help.    Of course I know how difficult it is hearing the news for some people but I just wish people could be a bit more selfless - if only for a minunte IYSWIM.  IF and TTC can completely control your life if you let it and it can make you a very bitter person but I know my friend isnt like that and I know its tough, I just want her to get her dreams as well and I am here ready to help her.  
Oh listen to me going on !!!    I will let you all know how things go, we are seeing her tomorrow night.  

Ells

PS - She doesnt know about us having twins - I didnt bother txt'ing her that bit of news.


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Raine, you are so right in every way.  Your post in itself was truly inspirational.  My sister is like your friend you mentioned, she had a total hysterectomy at 24 years old and started the adoption process but then had to relocate for work which meant them having to begin the process once again.  They didn't continue but instead, threw themselves into work and family, enjoying holidays and then spending lots of time with God children and now Nieces and Nephews.  Truely inspirational and always appears to be happy when she hears someone elses news.  

That must have been so tough on you to see your friends baby so soon.  I think you are right though, you need almost tackle it head on in order to heal and cope emotionally.  You made a very big, important step that day  

Ells, I hope your meeting up goes well.  It is always so difficult in these stiuations, but you of all people will know how best to handle it.  I agree with Raine, she has one great, 'useful' friend in you and so should respect that if she realises it.  I am suprised she didn't text or email her congrats, after all, that is much easier than face to face if you find it difficult.  

Emotions are awful, I think it's so sad, especially when you have struggled for so long that you need to be everso careful about what you say and who you say it to.  I obviously understand the why's and where fores, but it is still very unfair.  I wish we could all shout it from the rooftops!

Good to hear that your m/s isn't too bad.  I too was only actually sick a handful of times, but the nausea was dreadful.  I didn't begin gaining weight until past the 20 week mark as I physically couldn't eat.  All they would 'allow' me was pork and potato's.  give me veg or even chocolate and I just could not stomache it.  The smell thing was awful too.  Even down to drinks, I could drink milk and apple juice, anything else I could not handle.  No wonder I was back to lower than pre-pregnancy weight (and shape!) the day of delivery!  Don't think it will be so easy this time though as bubba loves everything and anything!!


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Witters - I have gained weight already    although I havent had a massive appetite and I have been trying to eat as healthily as possible.  I am allowing myself one treat a week - I have to be careful anyway because of my killer cells but I do think Sugar and Spice are starting to crave certain things!!!  The MW was not worried about my weight and said that I should expect to put a on a fair bit more due to twins!!  I am starting up my exercise again this week, going swimming and walking - going to take it easy and not go OTT with but I really need to get myself doing stuff again.

How are you feeling?

Ells


----------



## Raine290871 (Jun 30, 2008)

I've put on half a stone already!!!!!! but have no appetite, and trying to eat as healthy as I can......

gotta keep an eye on it I think......

xxx


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

CONGRATULATIONS ShoPo         

  welcome Caroline   

Ells stimming is still continuing - next scan is Monday.    follies are growing or I'll   .....


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Qa Monday is a good day - we have our first consultant appointment - has to be good!

Come on follies               

Ells


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Congrats- Sho po

Welcome Caroline.

Sorry thought I had posted earlier- thats because I had to go mid way through catching up


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2010)

Hi everyone,

Is it me or is there a load of rubbish on TV??!

Shopo - congratulations huni, I am so pleased for u, have you heard from the other ladies that were in recovery with us?  Now relax and look after yourself, may see you on 1st ..!!! xx

Ells- hey huni, its so hard isnt it when friends get sort of funny. I can see both sides of the coin, however, I had the same with SIL, she knew what me and DH went through, when she announced that she was expecting I cried and cried...never to her face, I am always really supportive to her face, and she never knew how I felt. As my SIL I appreciated that it was a happy time for her and I accepted it.  I think that your friend should show some congratulations and support to you , as if the shoe was on the other foot, she would feel the same.  Like Raine said, you dont have to talk about it, just talk to her normal and I expect she will be dying to ask u about the pregnancy deep down huni..  
Cravings starting for you??  what are you craving??  hope the M/S doesnt get bad for you huni..xx

QA- I know what ya mean about politics, so boring isnt it !!  Hey did you manage to find that Dominos menu??   

Raine- wow that post that you sent for Ells was amazing, really bought a tear to my eye, was very moving, but so true, and I 2nd what Witters said, seeing that Baby must have been so hard, I really admire you   

Witters- hey hun, Your Sister also sounds amazing, do you think that they will ever adopt??  I bet they enjoy life and enjoy nice things in life, they have eachother..wow, again, such a moving story..xx
Judging by the pictures that you posted, looks like you are all bump, hope I am too, some ladies put weight on everywhere dont they, bet I will be like that. Lets hope that I crave nice healthy things eh!!  long way to go yet..xx

Ckay, bev, Lam, thanks for the congratulations, they mean a lot..xxx hope you are all okay??

Hi to everyone else!!..xx

AFM - had the day off today, been bored, its been politics on TV all day!!  today I have been getting AF dull ache more quite low down, so I do feel things going on, weird.  I MUST get it into my head that I am pregnant, as I keep thinking that my period will start, thats what it feels like..rahhhhh!!!  My Boobies are sore around the sides, especially in bed, apart from those symptoms nothing else.....yet  lol.
Ladies, will my GP do my HCG levels for me  also, another question....is the 1st scan an internal one, or a normal one

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Hodge- the feeling that af will arrive will pass eventually. GPs don't tend to do blood tests- mine just congratulated me and told me to book in at the desk with the midwife. The first scan at the clinic will be on internal one. As fro Boobs- you can get soft bras to wear in bed that give you some support- I found I was wearing one 24/7 for most of my pregnancy and for a couple of months following... don't buy the specific ones to sleep in if you have big boobs like me as they are only designed for up to a c or d cup... I just resorted to a soft bra... I found debenhams had the best selection and well prices... M and S were very unsupportive.

AFM- Clem has chicken pox... so far only 6 spots... hope in some ways the other 2 get it as well... although I think it would make for a grumpy week or so.

Enjoy the weekend all.

L


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hodge, yes YOU ARE PREGNANT!    .  The AF feeling really doesnt change much in the first couple of weeks, I am sure you will start to feel your ligaments stretching soon too.  As for your (.)(.) as LAM said Debenhams do a good selection of non wired and sports bra's.  I have been lucky in that my only feel a little bruised and tingle every now and then.
On the cravings, I havent really had any other then HP sauce and baked beans every so often    but I did really want some strawberries the other day.  I have been lucky on the MS front, mine is mainly nausea throughout the day but nothing too bad.  Sometimes I have gagged after eating something but not been sick.

Both my scans at the clinic have been internal, they see a lot more.  Apparently its not until you are 10+ weeks that you get external ones.  On your blood test, could you ask the clinic to do it and tell them its because you were worried about your bleeds?  Although I am sure if you ask your GP he would do one for you.

TV hasnt been great has it - I am sick of hearing about the election - sooooooo boring.

LAM I hope Clem is okay with his chicken pox and that they dont bother him too much.    

Right off for a shower!

Ells


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

LAM, poor Clemmie with the chicken pox   My two have yet to have it.  A girl at swimming had it a few weeks back so I thought M&K may get it, but no.  I'm sure if the others get it too, it will be easier in a way, atleast they will all be grumpy together (ok, not much fun!) rather than one being grumpy and then another at a different point, then another again.  When me and my brother got it, my poor Mum had us to look after, plus my Dad - only he was far worse being an adult.

Hodge, It is weird to keep experiencing the feeling of AF coming on, but it does improve   Those dull aches will change and become almost quite painful stabbing pains at times which completely catch you unaware.  It's very normal and just everything stretching to accomidate your new bubba   

Blood tests, not sure if anyone will really be up for doing them, they never seem to bother in the UK unless there is specific reason.  I'm sure the clinic will (at a private paying patient cost) if you really want one.  Any reasoning behind it other than being inquisitive?

Early scans will always be internal (benefit of me having to wait until 12 weeks this time!)  As Ells said, externals start about 10/11 weeks depending on body shape...

Boobs all sound normal too   Mine really hurt around the sides for quite a while but have subsided now.  Just sensitive really now.  Bra wise, definately non-underwired, not only for comfort, but also to avoid blocked milk ducts.  Yes, gets really pretty now!

Bump, yes, I am very lucky and generally am all baby bump.  Even if you put it on elsewhere, it will soon come off, especially if you plan on (and succeed) with breastfeeding as the extra weight helps sustain the breast milk.  I was successful in breast feeding even though I didn't carry excess weight plus my dear little A cup (even during pregnancy and nursing) plus feeding two plus being premature and not even put to the breast until they were 4/5 weeks old.  It did however take much dedication what with pumping throughout the day, even after nursing purely to keep up the supply.  It made me feel good though, but I appreciate is not for everyone


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2010)

Hi ladies,

What a miserable day for weather, pants!!   

LAM- mwah poor Clemie bless him, hope he gets better soon    Thanks for the info with the Bra's, I think that I will get some as the pregnancy progresses, x

Ells- hey hun, I mentioned it to the clinic about the Bloods when I was getting the Brown stuff, but they said it was normal and wont do Bloods unless its a Bleed Bleed, poo!                                                                                                        
Lol Baked Beans, bet that does wonders for your Wind!!!   

Witters-  I think that I will give Breast Feeding a go, they say Breast is best dont they!....How is the house coming on??

Twinkle - hey hun, you okay??  xx

   everyone else..xx

AFM- Thanks for all the info ladies, its reassuring to know that all my AF feelings are normal, I do get sharpe Twinges from time to time, I notice it more when I am in bed.
Think tonite we will get Pizza, I know its naughty, but hey, its Buy one get one free!!  Bargain eh!!
I do feel quite sensitive down there, hopefully that will die down in time for the scan, I can imagine that its uncomfortable and can cause bit of bleed
We have put the heating on today, seems chilly today.....


----------



## DoodlePip (Jul 2, 2009)

Hi all

Hope everyone is having a nice day today
horrible weather today though, went out dog walking with a friend earlier and got very wet, came back - hair dried and am now sporting a wild woman of the woods hairdo..... lovely   
Hodge - we had pizza for lunch before we went out walking, it was lovely!! so enjoy yours guilt free   


Congratualtions Sho po  
Hello Caroline!   
good luck for Monday QA - hope it goes well    


AFM I started my buserelin yesterday and although pleased to be starting again, it's still a little strange knowing what's ahead this time. I also got a little flutter of nervousness when I got the needle out!! wasn't there this morning so must already be getting used to it again.....


hope you are all well
x


----------



## twinkle29 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hey girls, 

Congratuations Sho Po on your BFP!

Just a quick one to say    to everyone and send lots of    

Struggled the last few days but feeling a lot more positive today. I took Ells advice and Im off to see the doctor on Monday, mainly because of my hayfever! Oh and the sicky feeling really kicked in last night, although I wasn't actually sick I felt rough as a badgers ........   

I hope your all having a lovely weekend. Will catch up properly Monday (out all day tomorrow) xxx


----------



## caroline9550 (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks for warm welcome  

Congrats to Sho Po - what amazing news!!!!

Saw Patsi today - was emotionally draining but really helpful, especially for my DH who really opened up.  It'll be really useful to hear what Sue is going to say on Wed, think that will help us figure out the next step.


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi ladies hope you all feeling ok this evening
kirst x


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Well it has certainly been quiet on here over the weekend!

*WARNING NEGATIVE POST  *

Ladies at the beginning of this journey I said I was getting on board this rollercoaster and holding on tight - I've failed already  I'm ashamed to say, and yes it may just be a blip, but I'm loosing my grip  Had another scan today and there is still no growth  I'm so frustrated it's killing me. I have been stimming 14 days now and still my follies are less than 12mm. (I have one at 22mm which Jacki said they will ignore). I do understand the reasoning for the clinic trating me conservatively however it still hurts when nothing is happening....Why me? I'm so fed up with nothing going "normal" for me. Life is so unfair..... They have now increased my Gonal F to 150 and have to wait until Friday for another scan. Will I ever see that EC day? I'm  to god they don't abandon tx has a poor responder....

Sorry for the negativity guys.


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2010)

Hey QA.  

I know exactly how you feel as I was the same, I know its hard to keep   , you will get there in the end, and when you do, your Eggies will be great quality as they will have all those good neutrients in them.  They dont want you to over stimulate as they would be dangerous and may lead to it being cancelled huni.

I am sure that the increase will make a differenc huni....xxxxx

Keep ya chin up..xxxxxxx


----------



## twinkle29 (Mar 12, 2010)

Oh hun, You must be feeling pants, fingers crossed the cycle wont be cancelled and the increase will do the job and get those follies butts moving! 

You avn't failed at all hun, don't think like that, Like you said this whole process is a rollercoaster, your on a down bit but soonyouwill be moving and heading back up xxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

QA, so sorry that today's scan didn't show much growth.  It is good that they are trying to increase - it means they still have hope that things will move along for you.  I can only imagine how upset you are, this process is hard enough when all goes according to plan   As Hodge said, longer, slower is always best to get stronger eggies, so I'm sure you will be rewarded at the end


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks ladies am just having a bad day......


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

QA-    it will work- slow and steady wins the race.... better to have a few good quality eggies rather than loads and making yourself ill.... Try and stay positive... warm thing on tummy, loots of water, milk and protien. We are all here for you and rooting for your eggs to grow....

Take care

L


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

QA    hunni, sorry the scan wasnt as you had hoped today but its good that they are keeping you under a close eye.  I know I have read somewhere about longer stims leading to better quality embies.  Look at the positive that your follies are growing equally and they are are at about the same size which is good.  Keep you tum and feet warm.  I am sure you will see a difference on Friday         .

Hope everyone else is doing okay today.

AFM saw the consultant at the PA today - didnt get a scan    !!  He's just referred me on to a whole load more doctors and told me that we will be kept under close obs so a scan every 4 weeks.  We went and asked at the US desk if they could tell us when are 12 week scan will be and its the 25th May - I will be 13 weeks then!  I have got another one booked in at 16 weeks though.  So the count down begins again.
Off to have a snooze now.

Ells


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Ladies thanks for your    kind comments, tomorrows a new day and I'll get my PMA back! 

Ells - why keep your feet warm? I understand the tummy but feet?!


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Yay I have finally managed to upload my beautiful boy!    RIP cheeky chops xx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

QA, in Chinese meds feet are very close to your womb and they tell you to keep your feet warm all the time even when you become pregnant.  Its supposed to also help with your linning.  

Ells


----------



## Raine290871 (Jun 30, 2008)

QA - sorry it's all going so pants.. but i am sure Hodge is right.... sending you loads of PMA anyway to boost you for tomorrow.. as you say - another day!!             

Ells.... I still haven'[t had my 12 weeks scan yet... and to my calculations I am 13 weeks and 2 days!!! I have to say I have been feeling most down and despondent, cos all others who are the same as me have had their scans.... and I'm still waiting. It is on Thursday - and I'v consoled my self that today is almost over (well, work day is) - and only two more workdays left to go, but it's been really really frustrating.... I'm at RHCH (Winchester) and have my Scan at 9.10am there, and then, my Consultants appointment at 3.10pm.. same day, same hosp, same building, same corridor, just two doors down and the opposite end of the day... be glad when it's over... just wanna know all ok......

Hi to everyone else... hope you are all ok....   

AFM.. apart from being    grumpy   ... off camping at the weekend.... weather permitting..... scan on Thurs, then we go fri pm, only till Sunday - but hoping I can relax for a bit then... looking forward to it...

you all take care.. 

Raine
xxx


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

Hi all

Wow how do you all keep  up with the  thread?   

I will try to keep up ,  but plase  dont be offended if  my posts  are  short and sweet   

But  would  love to get together in our own chat  room  sometime, then I'll be in my element   

AFM  - Spanish clinic have emailed to say they're  working out  my exact treatment dates  and will 
be  back to me  soon . I know I have  the DR jab on CD21 , then prognova  tablets , but  when we 
get the exact  dates  we  can start arranging accomodation and  a flight out there.

luv  sue


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2010)

Hi everyone,

How was your Monday the day just dragged today, rahhh!!!!

QA- hey hun, hope you are feeling    again, and your doggie mwahhh how cute!!!!   , brings tear to my eye   

Ells- hey sweetie, sounds like you will be fully booked with appointments with doctors, but hey at least they are looking after you and Sugar and Spice.  Cant believe that you are a week away from 12 week milestone!!

Raine - hey huni, again, I cant beleive how fast the time as gone for you - sounds like after the scan you will start to relax hun. Where abouts do you go camping?

Witters- hey there,  how was your day?  M&K okay??  and bump?

Sue- wow its all happenning for you now, you will be in spain before you know it. Only seems like yesterday that we were sat in the pub talking about things, scary how fast the time goes eh! x

Twinkle- hey fellow knicker checking lady!!  lol  its terrible isnt it!!!!  xx  ( that goes for SHO PO too!! ) x

LAM - how are you, you must be shattered with the 3 boys, but OMG they look sooo cute, they are a true blessing to you and your DH.  WIll you have anymore    

  everyone else..

AFM- well today has been a long and boring day at work.....I didnt sleep too well as I had sharp pains near my belly button area.  I must admit that all day yesterday the Dull AF ache was very strong and low down, so definately starting to feel some changes in there. I AM PREGNANT ITS NOT AF.....thats my new mantra!!!      I am   that I dont get any sickness as so far I dont feel at all nauseous, so may escape it.  My mum said that with me and Brother she never had any, so maybe I will take after her, whoop whoop!!!!!
Anyway ladies, I have a Custard doghnut waving at me!!!   

xxxx


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Hoge- yum doughnuts.... Sorry your day has dragged... would be good if you missed m/s, but good you are feeling other changes....
As for having more- if it happens naturally then yes- would be delighted... but as we have male factor issues and were trying for close to 9 years before taking the plunge- I can't see it happening...but we will see what happens. 

Hugs to all.

L


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

HI Lovely Ladies, apologies for being awol but have been full on at home and work, DH decided we did need to go ahead with our extension that we had put off, so building work has started in earnest. Have got follow up appointment with Sue on Friday, have taken the day off work and going to Beaulieu in the afternoon with DH and James so a lovely family afternoon planned, after a few tears are shed.

Anyway just wanted to send QA some       and         to get those follies growing. You will get there hun, it is so hard this journey but hang on   

Love and hugs to all
Bev xxx


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Thank you Bev xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

QA, I hope today being a new day does bring you some postitive vibes     So glad you managed to get your doggie pic up, he's gorgeous!

Bev, wow!  You are a busy lady!  Another going in for building work!  What are your plans to do?  I hope it all goes straight forward for you   Will be thinking of you on Friday, it is a nice idea to plan something fun for the family in the afternoon, I'm sure it will be much appreciated  

LAM, we had the same thoughts as you about another.  Different fertility reasons for us, but we got a big suprise - I wonder if you may do too some day in the future  

Hodge, I hope you have an easy time with the MS.  As you know, I had it severely first time around and only a touch for a few weeks this time which is quickly forgotten.  Much better without it   I hope you do follow in your mum's footsteps!  Oh, and yes, you ARE pregnant!

Sue, wow!  All moving along then!  How exciting to get a bit of a holiday thrown in too   What are your plans for times, will you need to stay out there for best part of the treatment?

We are moving forward with the build, although a couple of decrepancies with the interior measurement, but think we are all on the same page now.  We are receiving lots of deliveries for new bathroom bits etc, so exciting to see it all taking shape!

It is effecting Maku again though, his breathing rate has gone high again (40 breaths per minute instead of 20) so is on antibiotics again.  He deteriorates so suddenly and quickly.  Hopefully we nip it in the bud before it gets too bad.  Poor boy...

We have made a big milestone  as yesterday would have been delivery day for M&K, so now I am at my most pregnant   Long may it continue!


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Morning ladies I am back!!! The    is restored    However I have decided I HATE scan days now  - will be miserable again on Friday so be warned! But yes it's a new day and the sun was shinning    Am happy to be off work all week although the bloomin college work is still there    was really naughty and didn't go last night coz I hadn't finished the work that was due in    hey ho   
Am baby sitting for a friend this afternoon, which is going to test me    Will be looking after an 8 month old who has just started crawling and I'll have to feed her when she wakes up   am    I don't poision or loose her    
Oh well wish me luck....


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Good luck with the baby sitting QA!  I'm sure will will do great   At that age, feeding is easy, can't really go wrong - could get in a bit of a mess, but can't go wrong   Have plenty of wipes handy and cover the floor if a carpet!  Let us know how it goes


----------



## Raine290871 (Jun 30, 2008)

QA: Hi honey - are you feeling brighter today?? I hope all our PMA for you is starting to rub off...

Hodge: Glad yu think the time has gone fast.. ha ha - dragging like mad here!!! but I guess, looking back.... it does only seem like yesterday we were waiting for our 7 week scan... just wanna get through to 20 weeks, and know all is well...... and it seems MILES off.....  As for camping, we only going to Wareham, its about hour and a half down the road, but it means we can leave about 5ish on Fri, get down there before 7, kitchen out, they can put tents up by 8, while I cook spag bol, furnish tents, and sit by camp fire for rest of evening playing poker and drinking beer (non alcoholic for me, ofcourse!!!) - perfect!!!

Hi to everyone else - i find it hard to keep up!!!! sorry for those I missed with personals..... Hope everyone is ok.... Monday just DRAGGED so slowly.... and today not going too fast either!! not got much to do here, (work) so it's boring... and yet next week I'll be rushing round like a looney with an all day meeting on the Thursday!!!!! aaaggghhhh!!!!!!!

take care all

Raine
xx


----------



## Raine290871 (Jun 30, 2008)

QA - oops - posts crossed.. glad your feeling better!!!! xx


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2010)

Hi ladies,

Can I have a rant please!!!!

I just called the clinic as I wanted to see if I could take painkillers for tummy ache, I spoke to Jan, and we got talking, I mentioned that I do have that dull af ache, still feel like AF is coming, and I am knicker checking.  She said that my period could come and I could lose the pregnancy. Although feeling like this is not uncommon, she said that it could go either way if I am feeling like AF is coming. As soon as I come off the phone I burst out crying, now she hs worried me in thinking that these AF pains could mean that I could lose it.  From what I have read etc, it seems pretty common to feel like this, but she has now put a massive doubt in my head. 
I dont think that she meant to upset me, but I do find them very blunt sometimes, they dont help.   

Sorry for the negative post, just had to get that off my chest...xxx


----------



## Raine290871 (Jun 30, 2008)

thats a bit harsh.. i mean, I know they have to think of every possibility - BUT........ honestly!!! you just have to take one day at a time, don't get stressed cos that won't help... 

the symptoms between early pg and AF are so very similiar.... don't lose hope honey....... I think the majority of people on here would agree with that....

take care sweetheart... try not to worry!!

xxxx


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Hodge- so sorry the clinic have upset you.    
You may feel AF type pains - it is normal- there is lots going on in there... I am sure everything will be fine... please try and stay positive... 
You can take paracetomol during pregnancy- that won't do any harm- but as far as I know you can't take anything stronger.

PLease try not to worry.

AFM- Having a pants day- boys are as good as gold- given they all seem to have chicken pox.... but my family are a pain- suprise, suprise, my Mum is with my older sister again for the day- so not available for any suppport, having one of the boys rooms re plastered and that means no heating or hot water at home- so not good for the boys... feeling a little sorry for myself... sorry- the boys are all wrapped up and fast asleep on the living room floor and the plaster has finished till this evening when he will come to rehang the radiator so we can reset the system and have heating.
Sorry for the rant... my family are just no support at all.

Love to you all... my forum family  

L


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Ohhhh Hodge - trust me and the rest of the girls when we say the AF feelings are completely normal.  Remember you have a lot of extra blood flowing in that area to look after your little ones that nesting for the next 8 or so months.  Your uterus is also stretching as it has to make room for your embies.  I agree that the nurses can be quite blunt and are not always in tune with us ladies going through this process.  Have you been and asked for a blood test?  It may allay your worries some more but serious huni all perfectly normal.  I still feel AF aches and twinges and heavyness now but it is starting to ease slightly.     

QA great news that your PMA has returned    .  Your babysitting 'issues' made me    .  You'll be fine huni, makes for good practise    .

Witters great news on the milestone.  Are you feeling anything?  I am sure this little one will come on time or even make you wait a little longer    .  

Raine the camping sounds like it will be fun.  I hope that you have some good weather - its supposed to be nice this weekend.

Bev good luck for Friday, I am sure it will be an very emotional day for you and your DH.    It sounds like you have a good plan for afterwards though and I am sure your little one will love it.

LAM       thats not very considerate of your family.  I hope that your heating is back on soon and that the boys make a speedy recovery.  We are all happy to be your adopted family!!! 

Hows everyone else?

Ells


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Hodge sorry I missed your call, I was busy changing a nappy! No need to add anymore, as the ladies say keep     

Well my baby sitting afternoon was ok. Although dinner time was a little messy    But I survived and she still lives


----------



## twinkle29 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hey Hodge, try not to worry, they are very blunt. It was the same when I called with the blood before test day, they said If its going to fail then its going to fail, nothing we can do about it! They just don't do softly softly. 

QA - so hows the babysitting been? Hope you have had fun and glad your feeling more    today 

Lam - great your beautiful boys a coping well with the chicken poxs. Shame there is no support from the family, fingers crossed the heating is on quickly

Raine - Have a lovely time camping, sounds like a lovely way to spend the weekend especially if the weather warms up like planned

Witters - Yay for the milestone, a weight off your shoulders, now enjoy the rest of your pregnancy. poor Maku, I hope he feels stronger soon.

Sue - you must be getting excited and a break in Spain will be lovely, can you bring the lovely sun back with you please x

Hello to everyone else! xxxx

afm - Struggling a little but only 2 weeks till scan. I seem to be feeling more sicky, eating helps for a short time and If left to my own devices I would eat and eat and eat.   

Had a pants day at work. My other 2 collegues have riled me something silly! Im actually considering not going in tomorrow, thats how much they have upset me! 

Keeping my fingers crossed it does warm up this weekend, im cold!


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

yeah- heating now on and hot water- I can now have a shower. Boys fed and in bed 

Twinkle- sorry your colleagues have upset you- can you tell them how they have made you feel. I remember that wait till the scan well... it dragged.... but not long to go honest     I found pringles and TUC biscuits helped ease the sicky feeling.... I knowe what you mean about eat, eat, eat as well.... little and often... smaller meals or snacks.

QA- glad you survived the baby sitting   

Witters- fab news on the milestone   

Ells- How are you doing honey   no M/s?

Off to shower 

L


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Morning!

Ells, I missed your post from the other day, sounds like you sare on the roll with appointments!  You will find that you get more scans the further along you go, or if you have a problem as listening in on a doppler is not accurate with twins as you could hear the same heart twice (especially with the likes of M&K as their heart rates were very similar despite the old wives tales of different rates for different genders)  I had bleeding spells throughout the pregnancy and always happened at the weekend when hospital scanning units are closed.  So we became regulars at private clinics just to put our minds at rest.  You may get more anyway due to the immune issues and meds.  The '12 week scan' and '20 week scan' don't have to be bang on, there are a few weeks that are fine to be classed as that.  13 weeks for your nuchial scan (12 week) is within the time frame, so other than longer to wait, all should be fine and accurate  

Hodge, I can't believe the attitude of the Wessex sometimes!  I know they need to keep things realistic, but they shouldn't install unnecesary worry or negativity.  I remember their negative attitude towards our FET cycle, basically saying don't bother putting yourself through it as it won't work anyway.  I was so pleased that we could prove them wrong!  I'm sure that you will too   AF feelings are very normal.  Yes, it could go either way, but so could any pregnancy at this point, not just yours.  Likewise, it is likely all is absolutely fine   Keep faith in your little bubba(s)  

LAM,   I know what it feels like to have wet plastered walls and no heat or water.  Really no fun for anyone.  It must be even harder for you with three poorly, very young boys   Happy to hear things are returning to normal   I'm suprised at your family, I would have thought that was certainly the time to ralley round    Sorry to hear they didn't, it must have really wound you up and upset you  

QA, great that you coped with your baby sitting!  We all knew you would   I bet it was hard emotionally yet enjoyable and rewarding all rolled into one  

Twinkle, sorry yesterday was so pants   People can be very odd at times.  Did you go in today in the end?  You will make it to your scan!  Seems like a lifetime, but will soon be here  

AFM, I took Maku to the vets and he is on multiple meds now.  I will need to write it down on a chart!  He's on ones for his heart, joints, diuretics, antibiotics and also special recovery food.  Hopefully we caught it in time and the vets were very good and gave me some antibiotics yesterday to get them in his system.  I'm sure it's the environment here, cold, damp, draughty and dusty.  Hopefully he will be super dog again and we will pull him out of it.

Building work, the partition walls have gone in upstairs now for the ensuite and dressing room.  It really gives an idea of sizes etc now.  Looking at the dressing room, we may even make it up as a nursey initially so bubba can move into it once out of our room as an easy transition.  If not, it will be a wonderful walk in wardrobe!

Bubba is doing well.  Seems much more active than even when M&K were in there together!  I think we are in for some very hard days and nights sleep wise!  It is getting much less kicks and bigger rolls now which is actually nicer I think.  Ells, to answer your question, only feeling movement, no BH contractions etc.  Or at least not that I'm aware of!  Going by M&K's delivery, I'm not all that great at feeling contractions    It's great in pain relief way, but not so good in preparation!  If it wasn't for my waters breaking last time,  I think I would have delivered in the office on my chair or if I went to the toilet!  I must admit, this kind of worries me.  Hopefully I will go full term this time and get some good, strong feelings - not too painful mind you  

M&K turn 4 in a couple of weeks!  They are having their birthday party this weekend.  Keilidh has a beautiful, pink dress with fibre optic lights no less (really tacky, but she loves it!) and Myles is sticking to his decision of being a ladybird!  We tried to persuade him otherwise but he was set for it.  It is unusual for him as he finds it hard to decide on anything, so we have got him a ladybird outfit   We are having a try on session later which should be fun, then sitting down and making up the loot bags for all their friends.  They are so expensive and full of tat really.  We have tried to get some useful things for them, so hopefully they will like it.

OK, I've Wittered on enough, better go and get some jobs done!  Hugs to all!


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2010)

HI everyone!!   

Witters - hey hun, mwah, Maku bless him, hope he is okay, pets are like blood arent they!   Did yu have a natural birth with the Twins?  The dressing area sounds fab aswell, great that you can keep the new one in there too, hey great idea! yeah the clinic can be blunt, just shocked me the way she came out with it   

LAM- so pleased that you have the heating and water back, must have been horrible!  asfor families, yes they can certainly be unsupportive at times cant they!....glad its all sorted now hun   

Raine - camping sounds fab, enjoy it and relax! 

Twinkle - I hope you have sorted those girls out, maybe a slap??    hope you are enjoying a nice day off sounds like u need it.

Ells- hey huni, how are you today? You are sooo near 12 week, bet your bump is growing by the day eh!   

QA- How was lunch today huni?

AFM- I did my last pee test today and it came up 3+ weeks so it has made me feel better today!  I still get that dull ache, but it has changed, I am starting to feel sharp twinges and also Pressure feelings that go round my back and side.  I notice them mor when Iam sat down and espcially driving. As for my Boobs, not as sore now, but they look like a spagetti junction, very veiny now. All in all, I am soooo more    positive today, AND THATS ALL THANKS TO YOU LADIES, DUNNO WHAT I WOULD DO WITHOUT YOU, THANK YOU! XXXX
Just takiing everyday as it comes, and relaxing..xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Hodge, glad that you are feeling more positive today.  Sounds like you have good reason to!

Yes, I had a natural delivery with M&K.  It was pretty scary that I couldn't feel the contractions, I was so ready to drive to the hospital, but luckily, I called DH first who was on his way back from a meeting with his business partner.  He secretly called a colleague whilst I was still on the phone who ran out to the car park and told me off for even thinking of driving!   When we got to the hospital and I was checked out, we were all suprised I was already 5-6cm dialated, fully effaced and contracting 8 times in every 10 minutes!  The scary part is I didn't even realise   They really thought I would deliver very soon, especially that being so early, I wouldn't need to get to the full 10cm!  Thankfully the anti contraction meds and antibiotics stopped things moving any further for 8 days.  Having said that, I was so scared of going to the toilet!!  When they did arrive, it was a matter of minutes.  DH literally had time to do the 10 minute travel time, park and reached the ward as I was being whisked down to theatre shouting I need a poo!!  All very funny now looking back   They were then born pretty soon after with no time for even gas and air let alone anything else!  To be honest, all I wanted was water, I was very lucky and yes it hurt, but it was a productive hurt and pushing past the pain really was true for me - with them both.  I was even more lucky as they were scanning me throughout and I was watching Keilidh (twin 2) squirming about as I was delivering Myles, then she did a somersault and was on her way out.  It really was a dream delivery, I doubt I will be so lucky this time


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2010)

Witters-

OMG what a delivery, thats amazing how those drugs stop things, lol I can imagine going to the loo wasnt nice!   
Great timing though on your DH's part, sounds like you got to the hospital bang on time! Thats what I call a natural birth, thats impresive giving birth to Twins with no gas and air!
I reckon the new one will be just as nice ( as nice as giving birth can be that is! )
I dont mean to soun silly but Keilidh, how is that prounounced, its not Kayleigh is it?


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Yes, prounounced Kay-Lee.  We just preferred the Gaelic spelling.  Well, DH persuaded me, I wasn't keen at first, but love it now.  It still makes me giggle at appointments as doctors etc attempt to call her in   She loves her name too, she certainly has a strong enough personality to pull it off.  Her choice in names for the baby however - Princess, Bluebell, Rose (being the best)...  I can see it being Daffodil soon as she loves them!


----------



## twinkle29 (Mar 12, 2010)

Wow Witters thats an amazing birth. 

My mum had the same thing and didn't feel 1st stage labour, so didn't feel the contractions. She did tell me what its called. This happend with both me and my bro. It is a serious condition that although sounds nice, is life threatining if you didn't realise there was something going on. It was a good job my mum was having a check up when she did as she was actually in labour with me!!

xxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Twinkle, I can certainly relate to your mum's situation!  I too was about to have a consultant appointment that day and also a 4D scan - hasten to add, didn't get to either


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Hi ladies

How are we all?

I have had a lovely day with Suedulux    She made me lunch and we chatted all afternoon, serioulsy I was there 5 hrs    boy we can talk!!! Thanks huni


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2010)

Evening everyone! 

My god, what has happened to the nice weather eh??   

Witters- I like the Gaelic spelling, its nice to have something different, bless her, sounds like she loves her name too   

QA- glad you had a nice afternoon with Sue....you...chat?  never?    I did eventually make it to Romsey, I really couldnt be bothered at work today, naughty really, but just felt tired today, I find that the less busy I am, the harder it is to motivate.

Twinkle - hey huni, hope you had a nice day, make sure you give those colleagues a slap!!    Not long until your scan now, its going quite quick isnt it   

Hope everyone else is cushtie cushtie...xxx


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Hodge I know exactly what you mean, I can't get motivated when it's quiet (especially at home with college work, hence the 5 hrs avoidance with Sue   )!!!!


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2010)

Morning everyone,

its only 9:20 and already I am feeling un motivated at work, terrible   

This morning I think I had my first wave of nausea, only lastes few minutes, but my mouth was all watery, didnt vomit just felt bit sicky    feel okay now   

QA- will call ya later, wanna wish you luck for the scan tomorrow, I am sure that you will see  change with your follies     ..xxx

Will catch up tonite for personals, have a gr8 day everyone.

xx


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Ahh bless ya Hodge - now it's beginning to feel real eh?!!!!    Don't call at lunch time huni I'll be in the optitions   

Have to say I'm still not feeling hopeful for tomorrows scan


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

QAGirl  
I think  half a victoria  sandwich cake and 4 glasses of  water ,  will be just what ya  follies needed for that extra 
boost  they  needed   

Hodgeson101
Aww  sicky feelings  ya poor  thing . Wonder if that  dry crackers idea  people say  would  help?

Luv  sue


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Sue I did enjoy the cake tho!!!!

Unfortuantly the doubt has crept in with avengance this morning      need someone to    me!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi ladeis
glad you all well, weather over here is horrid dont know where the sunshine has disapperared too?

well i have now got to my bmi that docs need to register me for nhs funding for nex cycle, i have lost 24 ilbs in 12 weeks now with weight watchers. still have got 2 stone left to lose but least i got to that bmi just have to stay like it for 6 mnths before funding can be applied for which is upsetting me. i wanna join all you ladies and be a mummy.

hope everyone having good day
kirst x


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Kirsty thats great news on the weight loss    you'll get there huni    6 months will fly by!


----------



## Raine290871 (Jun 30, 2008)

Hi guys... bit of a "me" post... but releived to say I been t my 12 wk scan, and as I suspected, I am 13wks5days!! which is cool.. all seems t be fine at the moment... gotta see consultant thius pm.. but f rthe moment I am wallowing in relief that all ok so far....

hope every one else is ok... sorry for me post, but was so worried over last few days.. feeling better now..

xxx


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2010)

Raines,

Thats fantstic news, I am so pleased for you and your DH, it must be a huge relief for you...now go camping and relax and enjoy!!   

xx


----------



## Raine290871 (Jun 30, 2008)

thats the plan now.. ha ha.... 

will be interesting to hear what the Consultant has to say this pm... and whether they'll more closely monitor or not.... see what he says..... still got the next month or so to go through, but hopefully they'll sca more often, and if the same thing looks like it's happening, then we can terminate earlier - but lets just keep fingers crossed that that won't be nec this time.........

but for now.... RELIEVED!!!!!

xxx


----------



## twinkle29 (Mar 12, 2010)

QA - It must be really diffecult to stay positve but im politley sending you a kick up the b*m    I have everything crossed that tomorrow youwill have better news xx

Raine - what wonderful news I hope you get a nice result at the consultant appointment today as well. Also have a lovely weekend camping hope the weather is beautiful for you xx

Biredy - fab nes with the weight loss, like QA says 6 months will fly past

Hodge -    you feeling more motivated or do you need a kick like QA?

I hope everyone is having a lovely day! xxxx


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Just a quick catch up...

Kirst- Fantastic that you have lost so much weight in such a short time- You can and will loose the rest of the weight and the 6 months will pass quickly so that you can apply for funding- you will become a Mummy-  am sure that it will happen for you... Just take it one step at a time and you should be really pleased that you have lost that weight 

QA- Positive vibes your way- I sure you will see some progress with your follies tomorrow.... just a little growth- take it slow and steady and don't expect too much- you are after quality not quantity.

Raine- Glad the scan went well this morning- pants that you have to wait all afternoon to see the consultant- but I am sure that will be good news as well.

Hodge- Motivation- keep busy girl- the day will pass quicker- even if it is just checking up on the forums 

Twinkle- HOpe all is well with you.

Witters- Are you water tight yet? Glad the weather has been holding out for your build.

Ells- How are you?

AFM- we all have colds.... went for a lovely walk in the sunshine earlier to get paint charts for decorating the boys room once the plaster is dry- they are now napping so I can get on with some jobs- does this count

Hugs to you all

L


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Afternoon ladies,

Raine great news on your scan I bet you shed a tear or two with relief!!  I would defnitely insist on having extra scans and check ups, I cant see how they could refuse.  Good luck for this afternoon.

Kirst thats fantastic weight loss - you must be very proud of yourself.  Like the other girls have said, 6 months will fly by and you will be stimming before you know it!  The other thing that six months will give you is a chance to get the good vits and supplements started!!  

Hodge I'm like you on the motivation - cant get myself going at the moment.  What makes it worse is that when i am at my desk i am logged into FF all the time    .  Hope the nausea has passed now hun, I do find it reassuring though   .

QA - I am sure you will see some growth of your follies tomorrow sweetie.  Have you had any twinges or full feelings?  

Sue - any news from the clinic in Spain about your dates?

Witters how are you doing hunni?  I bet your two will love their party!!  Their outfits sounds very sweet.

LAM how are the boys?  How are they coping with the pox?

Twinkle, hope you are doing okay?  Not too much longer until your scan, I bet you are counting down the days.  I know I cant wait until our next one, really    that all is okay in there.

Monkey, hope you are okay hunni?  Hows the house buying/selling going?

Bev good luck for tomorrow I hope you get answers to your questions.   

Hope everyone else is okay!

AFM, went to London yesterday as had to get my killer cell retested.  What a nightmare!  Got there okay but then getting back    someone had jumped infront of the tube so they closed part of the line - the only line that gets me back to Richmond and my car!  So I had a dilema did I go to Earls Court - last stop before the line closure - and get a bus/buses or do I go to Wimbledon.  Well I looked at my map and Wimbledon didnt look that far from Richmond so opted for that - and 1hr and 30 mins later and £25 lighter from a taxi fare I got back to my car    .  So I got straight back to work, didnt get in til 3pm.  Still retest done and hopefully all will be okay and my next drip will be the cheaper one    , results due back Monday!

Ladies I need you opinions again - do I or do I not get a doppler?  They have one going this afternoon on ebay but I am in two minds.  What do you reckon?

Ells


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

haven't got long, but Ells, Ihave a doppler, but was too scared to use it!  I have not used it at all this pregnancy and with M&K, I used it only a couple of times - straight after a professional had used one so I knew where to find them and that all was ok!  With two, it really is hard, you get more scans as the doppler is not great at reassurance with multiples asyou may just be listening to one beat from different angles.  Having said that, some people swear by it.  All depends on your outlook and confidence in yourself I guess?

Will be back later for more personals...


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks Witters.  I have read that it is harder to pick up the HB's with twins but as usual I need some reassurance.  I know I will panic if I cant find HB's but I would still like to try.  I am a little scared about using it but we have our scan a week on Tuesday - 25th    that all will be okay and I can listen away until my hearts content    .

Ells


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Ladies I have been out and bought chocolate cup cakes and am much happier now.....   For some strange reason I have cravings for sponge cakes on a daily basis at the mo, even more surprising it that my normal addiction to Malteasers has taken a back seat - still have a big bag unopened in the fridge for over a week now    hmmmmm.....

Anyway twinkle thanks for kick up the    kindly received   

Raine glad you are feeling more releaved   

Ells what a nightmare of a journey - still doesn't beat my 9 hrs on the M25 tho    How dare someone be so incosiderate and jump in front of your train eh?    No still no twinges or feelinf full here   

Lam sorry to hear you're all unwell hun, wishing you a speedy recovery and enjoy painting the boys room xx

Hodge thanks for phoning earlier   

Right off to do demolition cup cake


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Ells- I had a doppler and was able to distingush between the boys heatbeats... I found it reassuring and once or twice a little scary when i couldn't find them straight away- I had a useless midwife- never saw the same one and the ones i did see had difficulty finding the different heatbeats so i pleased I had my own and could listen in every couple of days... I had an angel sounds one....

L


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks LAM - I have been looking at the Hi bebe ones on ebay - I lost out on one this afternoon - stupid me thinking no one else will be looking and bidding at 3.30pm    .  My mum has just phoned to say  I have a package - I am guessing its the pillow!  I will confirm this evening.  

QA yum cupcakes sound good    - my mouth is watering now.

Ells


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

OMG have just had another crying    outburst...what is wrong with me?    My emotions are all over the place! Could this actually be a sign that the increased Gonal F is actually doing something? Or is that wishfull thinking?    I honestly didn't think the tx would affect me so much emotionally - I mean I thought I would be moody, maybe, but not teary. Maybe I'm putting to much pressure on myself for tomorrows scan....
Don't think I will sleep much tonight


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

QA      sounds like your emotions are a bit shot, all perfectly normal when riding this rollercoaster.  Take some chill out time for yourself and try not to stress about tomorrows scan.  I am sure the increased dose will have made a difference for you and will have some nice juicy follies at the scan.    Sending you lots of growing vibes                       

Ells


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2010)

Hi everyone,

Ells- mwahh I admit that I would be tempted with the doppler....amazing!!   
OMG what a nightmare you have had with the journey, glad u got home okay huni...my DH is a train driver and I have to say that when they get a suicide, it causes absolute mayhem!
Let me know when you are in and around Romsey so we can catch up hun..xx

QA- hey hun sending you big hugs     I reckon that you will see a defo improvment tomorrow huni, have confidence in yourself...go and eat that chocolate!!!    This whole process is an emotional time, I know how you feel as my tx was the same, but hey, look at the results, that will be you next!!  xx

Witters- sounds busy in the witters house hold, hope you are cushtie..xx

LAM- hope you are all oky and fighting those colds, nothing better than snuggling up when you have a cold, hope the boys are okay?

Twinkle- hey hun, hope you are okay, hopefully we will be comparing bumps soon eh!!!   

Birdey- OMG you have done so well losing all that weight, I certainly admire you for that, I am terrible on diets, 6 months will fly by and bet you will feel soooo great!!

Sue- hi hun, not long now until you go to Spain, June OMG how exciting!!

Hi everyone else!!

AFM - another boring day today, I would rather be busy so it passes the time until the scan...!!!  zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## twinkle29 (Mar 12, 2010)

Would just like to express my anger with the bus drivers in Winchester ARRRGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH                    twice this week they have driven right pass me while waiting, My only option is to actually stand in the road! Im sooooooooooooooooo fed up with them Im actually going to write and complain, which is so not like me! Crikey my hormones are working overtime, im a right ratty mare!!

QA - lots of hugs for you    what your feeling is perfectly normal, the wjhole thing is so hard add some drugs and the fact its not going to great for you then your bound to feel all over the place! sending you lots of lovely folly vibes!           xxxxxx


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

Hi Ladies

Just wanted to pop by and wish QA lots of luck for her scan tommorow and Twinkle so absolutely over the moon for you wishing you lots of luck for your impending scan.

Hi to Ells, witters, Lam, Bev.  Afraid I rarely come on here now, am really enjoying finding the important things in life and forgetting about TTC for the time being, I'll get there eventually xxx


----------



## caroline9550 (Jun 30, 2007)

Hi there,

Have just got my AMH results from the clinic and the results are 9.78 which I was told was in the middle of the low range.  I have struggled to produce eggs on last 2 cycles - do you think thats it in terms of using my own eggs?  Have follow up appt next Wed with Sue, am wondering if she'll say better to use DE instead of my own. Any advice welcome. 

Caroline x


----------



## twinkle29 (Mar 12, 2010)

QA - wanted to send you lots of                 for today I hope all goes well

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

QA, best of luck today with your scan!!!!!  Common eggies!  We need your co-operation!!!!!!

LAM, wow, you did well finding all three heartbeats!  I hope your household gets beeter very soon   How are you decorating the boys' rooms?  Remember to UPVA the newly plastered walls before you paint them, otherwise you will spend a fortune on paint  

Ells, so, are you going to get one?  We have the Hi Bebe one and it is pretty good.  Just us who are the scaredy cat ones   Did you get anywhere with BUPA?  I am still chasing about our troublesome policy.  Good job we did as they have been waiting on information from a third party by fax, but it is all electronic and has been viewable for over two weeks!  I now have a manager calling me daily with updates!!  Must have got my point across  

Caroline, sorry, not sure about the AMH results, I don't think I ever had them done.  Sue will be the right person to answer your questions.  How would you feel about using donor eggs?  Just reading your siggy, last Christmas must have been so hard for you  

Hodge, glad that you are feeling more confident now you have some extra symptoms  

Twinkle, MIL is always moaning about bus drivers in Winchester, they are pretty useless aren't they?  Sorry they drove straight past you, that is so rude!  Next time, make a note of the numberplate and report them.  Definately worth telling the company, maybe they do not know?

Birdey, wow!  I agree, how impressive is your weight loss?  Nothing like a good reason to motivate yourself eh?  I have pure faith in you that you will stick at it for the next 6 months and maybe even reach your next goal   You go girl!!

Waiting, so nice to see you popping in   It sounds like staying away is just what you needed.  Enjoy life!!  Hugs to you!  

AFM, we are still under canvas, but insulation is beginning to go up atleast.  Our main issue is the dampness, not the cold.  It occured to us last night that this is likely the reason for our ever lasting coughs and colds and Maku's Pneumonia.  I realised the washing had been on the airer for three days and still not dry   I approached the builders about it today, so hopefully they will get us sealed soon.

They are funny you know.  DH is quite specific in where he want's things, such as ethernet cables, speaker wires, plug sockets, water runs etc, so thought he would try to help by drawing pretty comprehensive diagrams.  We have had to pull the electricial back a couple of times as he has not put lights in the right places or used the correct cables or back boxes.  DH even went round prior to him starting, marking on the walls what was needed and where and he still couldn't get it right!  Put it this way, he put a 20mm back box where it was clearly indicated as 40mm.  Also, we provided the cables for everything other than main electricity.  Even though the boxes were clearly labled, because the speaker run was written in blue chalk, he though that must be the blue cable!  It's like we need to hold their hand through it all.  Another funny one was that DH had marked on there if hot, cold or wastes were needed regarding the plumbing side.  The plumber mentioned to me that it was a good job he checked as he had got the hot and cold feeds the wrong way around on the diagram!  Could we not shout any louder that these were only illustrations and not actual official diagrams?!  So, for all those about to do building work, I hope you can learn from this  

On the whole though, things are moving pretty quick now.  Windows should be going in over the weekend and internal walls will be getting plastered next week.  We are also expecting a delivery of a fish tank so we can move them out of what will be the bathroom and then again at a later point into the final position.  Logistics of things are pretty critical and time consuming / disruptive.  I think I can begin to see the light at the end of the tunnel now though...


----------



## Raine290871 (Jun 30, 2008)

Hi all....

witters: we built our own extension - or should I say got a builder to do the shell and roof, and we did all else, electrics, phones, lasterboarding, plastering, floor laying everything ( I was pg toofor a few months in it!!!!!) - but thats mainly cos DH was a bit liek yours, knew where he wanted everythijng - so thought the only way to get a job done properly, is to do it yourself.... so we did!!! ha ha

it was a lot cheaper too!!!!

anyway - just wanted to see how everyone is..,. but is just a quickie as gotta pack up now for camping.... loads to do, and sposed to be leaving at 5!!! aaagghhh

take care all, and be back on monday!!

xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Raine, enjoy your camping!  I hope it is a little bit relaxing for you   Enjoy your spag bol tonight and I hope the weather stays kind!

I must admit, I think it would have been better to do it ourselves.  Only thing is the timings of it what with bubba's arrival and DH leaving at 7am and not getting home until 8pm.  He is also going through an office move what as you can imagine being an IT company is a major thing (with lots of cabling to do too).  DH would be much more relaxed if he had done it but all these new rules with official sign off's etc, we thought it would be easier to get 'someone who knows what they are doing' to do it.  All good fun and keeps your mind busy I guess!  Although frustrating, is is pretty funny at times too


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Hey ladies thanks for your comments wishing me luck   

Unfortuantly my follies are still not co-operating    However I am very    thanks to the terrible bed side manner from Chantell!! I nearly wanted hit her today.....   i arrived in the room she sat me down and blurted out they are abondoning my tx    then added if I show no growth today. I mean WTF?!!!!!! She should have kept them thoughts to herself until she had confirmed no growth. I was absolutely devastated      Anyway DH intervened and told her to perhaps scan me first and then discuss the findings, bless him he was fumming too. The scan did show some growth (thankfully) but nothing bigger than 14mm. 2mm growth since Mondays scan. Have 7 or 8 at 10-12mm and one at 14mm and a further 8 or so at 8mm. So we finally talked her into upping the Gonal F to 225 and she want to see me again Monday. I don't want to see her again    I am soo angry    still even complained to Jacki about it when I saw here in reception. She is so lovely she even suggested talking to my follies   

Today has been the worst day ever..... worried I'm going to loose my dream....


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Sorry forgot to say was lovely to see Bev (BAE) and family in clinic today   

Hi to caroline sorry to hear your AMH level is low - mine is too high at 100


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

QA, you need lots of big, big hugs!   I'm so sorry that the attitude reared it's ugly head.  To them it's just another patient, do they not understand it is as you say our dream?  You have gone through so much already during your years of TTC, let alone this particular cycle.  I'm so glad your DH was there to intervene and try to find a solution rather than simply giving up.  It does make me mad at reactions to not so perfect reactions.  Still, that a-side, your follies have another chance to listen and behave!  So, here's a little pep talk from Cyber Auntie Witters - Grow follies, GROW!!!  (or else!!!)

QA, try your best to enjoy your weekend, I'm sure the extra dose will get them thinking and on the move.  Please feel silly and talk to them, it really can help (all to do with body chemistry and positive endorphines or whatever it is)  Keep your tummy warm, gentle rubs now and then and plenty of fluids etc.  Well, you know the drill, and I 'm sure on Monday, you will see a suprised look on Chantels' face


----------



## twinkle29 (Mar 12, 2010)

Oh hun! there is just no need for that! I'm surprised as I have always had such lovely appointments with Chantelle! Saying that she really should have kept that to her self and only mentioned it if there was no growth like you said. Thank god hubby was there! 

I really hope the higher dose helps and kicks them into gear! 
xxxxx   xxxxx


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

QA, ohh hun         It was lovely to see you today, so sorry you didn't get great news. Chantell should definately have waited until after your scan to talk about your options. Come on follies grow, grow, grow       

AFM, my folllow up didn't really tell us anything we don't already know. Sue was sweet, and James stopped it from getting too emotional as you can't weep with a 20 month old causing havoc    Basically she said these things happen whether you have tx or not, and it just wasn't meant to be. If we do decide to go again, she recommends going back to the long protocol as looking at my charts my follies grew steadily on the long protocol but had spurts of growth on the short. So DH and I need to decide, can we afford another go, and can we cope with the emotional side of it again. We definately need to take some time and talk/think about our options. Every day I look at James and realise how very, very lucky I am. 

BTW, Witters, our building work is nothing compared to yours    We are having a sun room/conservatory added on to the kitchen. DH is greaqt when it comes to getting things done and already the footings, and brick work are done. Now waiting for the roof and windows to be made, so looking at it being finished before our anniversary at the end of June. 

Sorry I haven't read back so       for anyone who needs them.
Love Bev xxx


----------



## DoodlePip (Jul 2, 2009)

Hello ladies

I haven't been on here for a few days, due to stuff and just generally feeling a bit rubbish.  Just wanted to pop on and say a quick hello after you had all given me such a warm welcome - then I just go and disappear!

QA - it's horrible when you don't get the news you want and I know nothing can make up for it. And it never helps when you don't really hear the right words from doctors... I had my first go at ICSI shelved a couple of times last year and they were very much like "oh well - next month it might be ok to go" Although the sensible side of me understood what was being said - it was still sooo frustating. Glad to hear your DH was there to talk sense!  Hope you have some nice plans for the weekend and best wishes for Monday.    

Witters - sorry to hear your dog is so poorly, hope he gets better soon. It certainly sounds like you've had enough to deal with, with your electrician and plumber!! but it's good to hear you can see light at the end of the tunnel!   


I'm on buserelin at the moment and am a right narky cow - no other words for it!    DP, keeps saying " hmmmm that must be the buserelin kicking in" every time I have a rant - which to be honest is the most annoying thing he could possibly say and just manages to make me worse! Men!! anyway hopefully it will soon pass......

Caroline - don't know much about AMH but am sure Sue will keep you right   

hope everyone else is well and looking forward to the weekend 
x


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi ladies,

QA I really hope that your follies are listening to their FF Aunties.  Come on follies         .  I hope that Jacqui feeds back what you said to the rest of the doctors it is certainly not appropriate to talk about cancelled cycles before even know whats been going on.  Glad your DH managed to get the appointment on track.  Keep positive hun, they have grown and there's not too much more growth to go and you should be right on for ec!!

Witters sounds like its all systems go for you.  Hopefully you will be water tight before too long.  

Hodge how are you doing sweetie?

Bev, glad that you managed to have a good meeting with Sue and she has given you some info about your next round.  I was thinking about you a lot today.      The conservatory sounds like it will be up in no time    .

Twinkle how are you doing?

Hope everyone is else is okay big    to you all.

AFM - blimey have we had a bad scary and very worrying 18 odd hours!  At about 10.30pm last night I went to the loo and red blood    scared me witless. It kept coming and there was quite a lot so I phoned the PA emergencies number and was advised to go to A&E.  I didnt have any pain or cramping other then the normal feelings that I have had all the way through.  So we got to A&E - packed !  We were taken round to majors and left in a room for 5 hours before we were seen by a doctor who didnt really do anything, she said the PA doctors would have to examine my cervix and they couldnt do a scan again something the PA would have to do.  She said everything seemed okay and as it was only red blood when wiping and going to the loo (even though it was soaking through the loo paper-lots) and I had no pain that it was a good sign. She managed to book us into the EPU for today.  We finally got home at 5am    - totally shattered and emotionally drained.  We went off to the PA for our appointment at 11.45am, finally got seen at 1pm and by this point I really couldnt stop shaking but ...... the scanner lady put the gadget thing on my tummy and after about 2 mins (felt like hours) we saw our beautiful babies looking very happy and waving and bouncing about in there.  It was very    and I balled my eyes out with relief - which started DH off too.  I can not tell you how relieved I was.  After that she did all our measurements and did our NT bits and she couldnt see where the bleeding was coming from but said there was nothing in my uterus and the placentas and babies were clear.  The doctor we saw said that she thinks the pessaries have irritated my cervix (again    ) or I managed to catch a vein and thats what has caused the bleeding.  I am pleased to say its has pretty much stopped now but it is brown now too which is much better.  Staying in bed of the next few days and taking things extra easy.  Sorry for the essay.

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend   
Ells


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

Ells,       how scary, so glad they got you in for a scan and all is well xxxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Ells,    That sounds very similar to my scares with the bleeding, there was so much that the toilet pan was bright red.  As mine always happened at a weekend, and we needed a scan for our own piece of mind, we had to go to the private clinics.  So happy that you managed to get the correct treatment (in the end) and all was shown to be fine.  Must be a relief that measurements look good too   As you say, rest up and enjoy your sneaky look  

Bev, sorry the appointment didn't give you any answers   I'm glad that James was a welcome distraction.  Sounds like your building work is working out quick!  Well done DH!!  Is he doing it all himself?  

Doodle, sounds like the buserylin is up to tricks!  Atleast you have a good excuse and DH can't grumble too much  

Hi to everyone!  Must go as we need to get things sorted for M&K's party this weekend...


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Ells- so sorry about the scare- rest yp and I am sure all will be fine.

QA- Hugs honey- So sorry the clinic were thoughtless    

L


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2010)

HI everyone!

Ells,    hun, you poor thing that must have been so scary, I am so pleased that the Twins are okay and bouncing away in there, make sure you relax up at the weekend. When I was reading your post my heart was thumping away!    You must b shattered..xx

QA-      come on follies, like Ells said, make sure you do what your Aunty FF ladies and grow nicely for Monday    I am so glad your DH was there and he put his foot down....I reckon that the 200 IU will make a huge difference for Monday, remember mine had a sudden spurt over the weekend          

Twinkle- yes you are pregnant!  hope you are doing okay and feeling better now   

Bev- hey hun, glad that appt went well, I spoke to QA and she said that you looked really well, that put a smile on my face   .

Witters- hi hun, I bet you are busy sorting out the party for the weekend, plenty of party food, yummy, can I have a party bag??   Have a great one, cant wait to see some pictures of them all!! x

LAM- hi hun, hope the colds are easing off now and you are all doing okay?

Doodlepip - hi hun, hope you are doing okay with the TX, sounds like the hormones have kicked in!!   

Raine- bet you are out there in the sticks camping, sitting around the fire singing songs!!  lol
Hope u are having a good time and relaxing..xx

HI everyone else!!

AFM- well sat here at work, blahhhhh, going to go home early as the FA cup is on and DH is a pompey man through and through!! ( sorry guys ) lol
Well, the Dull AF ache isnt as bad anymore, I notice it more when I do a wee etc... I am getting more pressure aches and Twinges, they tend to go round my lower back area now, its Twinges that I have never experienced before, sometimes they do take your breath dont they!
Boobies are tender and veins are more noticable now, as for nipples, they look great!!
Havent had anymore sicky feelings, lets pray that I escape M/S, although I have read that it may not kick in just yet, so dont wanna count my chickens eh!!

Hope you all have a better saturday than me!!  xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

Ells - im so pleased you are all okay take some time to rest and relax xxxxxxxxxxx

kirst x


----------



## CJH (Sep 2, 2008)

Ells - so pleased to hear that all is OK. Must have been very scary. I loved my doppler (ebay used bargain) and from about 12-14 weeks could hear the heartbeats most of the time. Could always work out which twin was which as they were on opposite sides of my tummy throughout. Like Witters, there were times when it worried me as could not hear HBs - but I think I was always worried about something during the pregnancy and without the doppler I would stress that I had not felt them move  - so still worry!!

Witters - sounds like things are progressing at home. Congrats on the latest PG milestone and good luck for the party! 

Bev - sounds like your follow up was emotional and lots of thinking to do. Like you, we already had a little one when we were deciding to go for tx, it is so hard - one minute I was grateful for what i had, the next minute was wracked with guilt that had not given DS a sibling. Whatever you decide it will be right for you - hugs to you and DH.

QA - we had a similar experience with thoughtless / pessimistic Dr. We used a satelitte clinic and Dr there told me we would probably have to cancel cycle only to find that with a bit more meds and a few more days the picture had completly changed - lets hope the same is true for you. 

LAM - hope your little ones are coping with the chicken pox, it can be so sore for them.

Hugs and Hi to everyone else, not enough time to catch up with rest of thread so pants personals.


----------



## noodle73 (Apr 19, 2010)

Hello 
I am a newbie to the world of IVF and am finding the experience so far very overwhelming and there is so much information to take in .
Myself and my partner have a consultation this week and would just like to hear from anyone who is using this clinic and really how long everything takes x


----------



## baby hope (May 12, 2010)

Hi noodle73 
Im also new to this site but have been ttc for the last 5 years  .Me and my dh are also going to the wessex we have had many appointments first one was four years ago where we found out that my DH had poor motility and i had high fsh levels. I did everything i possible could to try and reduce my levels such like acupuncture reflexology , cut out tea,coffee,alcohol,blah blah blah too many things to mention.We went back feb this year to see if my levels had reduced and was not ready for the news they had to tell me my fsh level had gone up to 20.8? was total devastation after all the effort i had put in  . Mr Brook said that he would suggest i had a AMH test which is a blood test to see what my egg reserve was.I had this done in March and we went back to the wessex on Tuesday this week and was told that it was not good news my AMH level was 0.8 very low again total devastation   and i have had to take the week off work due to not coping and couldnt stop crying.They have now said that that they are going to do something called follicle tracking which is a internal scan to see if i have any follies growing .I have to call the wessex when my period starts and then they will book me in i have to continue to have these scans done throughout the month to see on the development. Then depending on what happens the month on July they will give me some hormone injections which i have to inject myself really not looking forward to that.
anyway sorry for going on a bit but just wanted to stress that we wasted four years and i so wished we had done the IVF back then because my body has just got worse.

How long have you been trying? and make sure you ask lots of questions when you go for your appointment.

Hope to hear from you soon  xxx


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

ladies hope you are all having a nice weekend.

  to noodle 73 and baby hope, welcome to the thread, you have come to the correct place for fantastic support and answers to your questions.

Noodle the length of time the tx takes is truely dependant on yourselves; your previous history, investigations, results needed if required and of course your cycle. I had my initail consultation in Feb and started tx May. Are you a private or PCT pt? Funding also impacts the time. Wishing you lots of luck and write down all your questions ready for your consultation to avoid forgetting something.   

Baby hope sorry to hear your history of ttc, life can be so cruel but please don't give up hope (whish as your name suggests   ) Wow our AMH levels can be so varied - mine was 100    yet I'm not responding too well    (have been stimming for 20 days now). Please don't be disheartened in your achievment for changing your lifestyle for the better - you have done fantastic and keep it up. Are you taking any suppliments?

Ladies thank you so much for your kind support with my lazy follies    am    there is a change for tomorrows scan however I supose I have already given up    if there is no significant change tomoz I think they will defo say abandon tx. If there is a change and I do finally reach EC I still think it won't work because of the long stimming, my linning will probably be rubbish and my body will be tired and fed up. I know I am emotionally    Sorry for the negativity......
Am now concentraating on getting a new puppy


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Welcome to the thread Baby hope and Noodle, you will find that ladies on here are at different stages of tx, you have come to the right place for lots of support and chat    .
In terms of length of tx, as QA said there are lots of factors that determin how long it all takes.  As a general guide though, if you are on Long Protocol (LP) it takes between 4-6 weeks from starting jabs to EC and Short Protocol (SP) takes between 2-3 weeks.
As for low AMH, I woudnt panic just yet, there are lots of ladies that have success with low AMH levels. Whilst the doctors will tell you AMH doesnt really fluctuate, there are a lot of ladies that have had their levels done and have found that its has gone up.  If you are not already taking it try some Royal jelly as this will help with egg quality etc. I am sure you will get some anwers following your tracking scans but this game isnt an exact science, so even though your AMH reading is low you may still get a good number of eggs.  Good luck with your tx's and remember to ask away on this thread as there is always someone that will be able to answer your questions.


QA huni, whats happened to the PMA? I am sure you will see a difference tomorrow and will get a date for EC.  I have read lots of posts from threads where ladies have a poor response and stim for a lot longer then 20 days and have successful outcomes so please hun dont give up yet.  It isnt over til the fat lady sings - I havent even thought about singing yet    .  Keep your tum warm, protein and drinks up    .

Witters hope the party went well, you had a nice day weather wise.

CJH good to hear from you hunni    .  How are your two little beauties?  The worry really doesnt end does it!  Will definitely get a doppler - needing the reassurance    .

Twinkle, how are you feeling hun, not long until scan date? Have you had many symptoms?

Hodge, hunni how are you doing?  Hope work wasnt too bad yesterday and that you are able to take it easy.

LAM hope you are all okay and that the pox and colds are leaving now. 

Hope everyone else is okay.

AFM, had a bit more blood this morning but thankfully brown and nothing since.  I think its just the end of the 'scratch' to my cervix but hopefully that will be it now.  It did give me a bit of a shock at first though.  My nausea seems to have come back with a vengance so taking that as a positive.  
I am still waiting to win a doppler missed out on one yesterday because I forgot what time it was finishing    but am watching another that ends tonight.  DH is coming round to the idea as I told him it was cheaper then going for private scans all the time    .
Hope everyone has a lovely Sunday.

Ells


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2010)

Hi ladies,

welcome to the newbies, like the others have said, you have certainly come to the right place for all the supoprt!   

QA- hey hun, I am sure that your follies would have made some progress over the weekend, you have increased the dose loads so I am sure that you will see a difference...keep that      up hun!  xx


Ells- hey hun, glad that you are okay now....and also hope you get that doppler that you have your eye on! x

Twinkle- how are you?

Just a quick one as I did a long post with personals on few posts ago!  xx

AFM- well, I dont really feel pregnant, if that makes sense??  I dont have any sickness...the only thing that I have are Twinges and dull AF ached that come and go, and sore boobs that are veiny.  I will be 6 weeks on Thursday, should I be feeling more?

x


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Hodge- no it is normal not to feel much in the early days- remember some/ most women would only just be finding out they were prgnant or not yet be aware that they were.... vieny boobs and a dull ache as things settle and strtch is a good thing and morning sickness may not start for another weeks or 3 or you maybe really lucky and not get any at all.

Take care
L


----------



## twinkle29 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hey girls!

Welcome to babyhope and noodle, your in the right place to talk to lovely and supportive people!    

Ells - I read you post with my heart in my mouth! Im so glad everything is ok, but it must have been a hoffic time for you and hubby    

QA - Will be thinking of you tomorrow! I can't imagine how you feel but I really hope your follies have played ball and your tx isn't cancelled!     

Hello, to everyone, sorry for the lack of personals, feeling so very anti social! 

Afm - apart from feeling antisocial im ok. Finding it soooo hard as my symptoms seem to come and go! To the point I even shelled out £10 on another digi test on friday! It came up 3+ but still im worrying! My boobs deffinitley don't hurt so much just seem to get stabby pains in them! Today I feel yucky again, it feels like I have been out on the beer and I have that next day yucky tummy and could eat anything? Im also snappy and tired! I don't know if this is hormones or feeling so worried about everything! This next week is going to be awful, I just know it! 

xxx   to everyone xxxx


----------



## DoodlePip (Jul 2, 2009)

Hi all

how is everyone today?

QA - just wanted to wish you good luck with your scan tomorrow - sending you lots of positive vibes!

ells - glad to hear you're feeling better (well apart from the nausea!!!) - hope you are having a really nice weekend and being waited on hand and foot  . Are you a big ebayer - I go through phases and have to admit I'm having one right now - watching lots of things I probably don't need.... hope you win this time though!

Hello to noodle and babyhope - I have just recently joined this thread and the lovely ladies here have been very welcoming. 

witters - when was the party? and how did it go??

Hodge - I don't (obviously!) have personal experience of being pregnant but I know a friend of mine didn't know she was pregnant until she was about 8/9 weeks and she hadn't felt *anything* at all - I did quiz her!!!  Like LAM says maybe you will just be really lucky and not have any sickness! fingers crossed for that! Did you enjoy the football yesterday

hello to everyone else - hope the weekend is going well...

AFM I'm in at the clinic tomorrow for a scan but I'm looking for no growth - I seem to get bothered with cysts so they want to have a look and see what they are doing after being on buserelin and before I hopefully get onto stimming. Might need to have then drained - I did have this done the last time - eventually! It seemed to be successful at EC managed to get 7 eggs however there were lots of empty follies, so I it was recommended that I have surgery before this go. 
I did, we even paid for it and the cysts have just come back!!! I was fuming at the time as we paid so that we could get moving quickly with this go and now it just seems like a waste of time and money!!
Guess I just need to wait and see how tomorrow goes and what they say - just don't want them putting me on hold again....... sorry! rant over. oh and I'm still a narky buserelin cow as the other half will testify to!!! 

once again QA - best wishes for tomorrow

x


----------



## DoodlePip (Jul 2, 2009)

hey twinkle, think our posts crossed.    sounds like your hormones are all over the place, hope you're feeling better soon and your week isn't too bad    and at least the digi test came out positive. when are you in for your scan
x


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Welcome baby-hope and noodle- sorry was supposed to say that earlier.... nice to see lots of new people... just wish it was under different circumstances


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi to all you new ladies. you have come to the right thread the ladies on here are lovely and it really does help through this really hard time.
hope you all having good day - im being lazy and watching tv and veggin out im shattered from my work as normal.

kirst x


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Doodlepip what time you at the clinic tomoz?

Thank you all for your kind wishes, will keep you posted xx


----------



## DoodlePip (Jul 2, 2009)

QA, I'm at the clinic at 9.30, when's your appointment?

Also meant to ask what kind of puppy are you thinking of getting?
x


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm in at 8am - very early! Looking at getting a bullmastiff


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Hiya just a quickie - am off out.

Thanks again for all you support with my naughty follies, it must have worked!!

I now have a good improvement and have 8 measuring between 14-16mm    I am so releaved...
Have another scan booked for Wednesday morning and then fingers crossed for EC Friday   

Am off out for lunch with some friends to celebrate   

Hope you're all well


----------



## twinkle29 (Mar 12, 2010)

Oh hun, I'm over the moon for you xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx            

Enjoy your lunch, you can relax now xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Fantastic newa QA- I am so please- keep growing follies


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

QA, YAY!!!!  So pleased for you!  Huge   to your DH for sticking up for yourselves and getting this extra chance   Enjoy your celebratory lunch, you certainly deserve it!

 to the newbies!  Sorry, really busy here, so have read but no time to reply...  Will hopefully be back soon, if not tomorrow...

Party was great by the way.  The visit from Snow White was a huge hit!  All the girls and even the boys were simply mesmorised by her, so cute!  Will tell you more later...


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Fab news QA!!  So you will be in on Friday - that will give you a nice weekend to recover and take things easy.  You must both be sooooo pleased.  I hope your lunch was good.

Ells


----------



## DoodlePip (Jul 2, 2009)

Fantastic news QA!!    well worth the early appointment!!


I'm in a bit grump after my scan, not going to go on about it much as we have such good news from QA. 
But I'm going in on Friday for a cyst asp, not very exciting but at least if that goes well I should be able to carry on with treatment.
Anyone any suggestions on how to keep future cysts at bay?? I would love this go to be successful but am thinking of future tx attempts......
thanks x


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Doodlepip hun rant away your allowed!! Hope Friday goes well and gets things moving for you    Chantell actually said I had a small cycst or endimetritis (can't spell   ) there today too but nothing to worry about just now (thankfully- phew!)

Off to college now - boring...


----------



## DoodlePip (Jul 2, 2009)

Sue actually called my ovaries - very active!!!! I thought, I'm sure if you're down-regging they're not meant to be that active    anyway I'm even boring myself now with the angry ranting buserelin woman I seem to have become    Just annoyed as we paid to go private to get the cysts sorted and it hasn't made any difference at all and I just feel that I've thrown a chunk of money down the drain, money that could be put towards future attempts.....oh well - roll on Friday!
What time are you in at QA?


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

QA, great news on your follies growing hun    Keeping everything crossed for et on Friday      

Hi to the new ladies.

Just a quickie as am supposed to be catching up on work     

CJH,   thanks for what you said hun, that is exactly how I feel. We are not going to rush into a decision one way or the other.

Ells, glad you are feeling sick again (you know what I mean)   

Hodge, try not to worry about feeling sick. With James I didn't get any sickness ubtil 12/13 weeks and the I couldn't stop being sick   

Witters, DH is doing a lot of the building work, but he is rubbish at bricklaying so we ahve got a brickie in to do that. Conservatory is reall taking shape now and can't wait to be able to use it. Hope your building work is going well.

Hugs to everyone
Bev xx


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Doodlepip am in at 8am    again


----------



## twinkle29 (Mar 12, 2010)

Well its been really quiet on here the last few days (either that or your all ignoring me   )

Just wanted to say a big    to everyone xxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

I am still inundated with jobs to do and catch up with, but here is a quick picture of the party - complete with Snow White visiting!









More pics of build, belly and children are in my blog if you wish to take a peek...


----------



## twinkle29 (Mar 12, 2010)

I love the pic! They are all so ingrossed! What a beautiful place xxx


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Witters- what a fab picture- looks like fun... Hope they enjoyed their party 

Twinkle- ignore you- no thats not the case...

I think everyone is enjoying the nicer weather


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

QA, I hope everything is continuing well at your scan this morning   Thinking of you!

Ells, just noticed you've reached the big 12 week mark!   Big hurdle out the way  

We have some windows!   They are coming back today to finish the rest, but it's amazing how a few windows transforms a building.  Feeling much warmer and less draughty too which is great.  Need to take Maku back for a follow up today, but he seems much better so fingers crossed we can reduce some of his meds.  Bless them, they are such good dogs, they are in the kitchen with a stairgate across as no doors yet, and the builders come and go and step over them to make cups of tea.  It's almost as if this building work has chilled them out a bit!  Notice how I get the builders to make their own tea?   For such a long period of time, it's a full time job, so I passed it over


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Witters glad to hear maku is feeling better. Too right the builders should be making their own tea!!

Well todays scan went well and I have EC booked for Friday   Thankgod, can't believe I have been stimming 23 days! Although I'm not out of the woods yet    - I have 8 good follies now however I have so many not far behind (nearly 20   ) I am still at huge risk of OHSS. Chantell has given me tablets to take if my bloods taken today come back too high, so waiting for the nurse to call this afternoon. Trigger at 8:30pm and then drug free day tomoz which means I can have a long deserved lie in    Am feeling pleased I have finally reached a   at long last....

Hodge was lovely    to you this morning   


Ells congrats reaching 12 wks   

Hi to everyone else


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

QA, that really is great news!  See, it is worth in believing in yourself and body and thinking positively   Enjoy your med free day tomorrow and keep up those fluids and protein diet   Really am chuffed for you!!!    

Atleast you have a reason for not conceiving to date, hopefully once you have those embies, you are past the difficulties in your TTC journey and like me, your womb will gladly welcome a long staying resident


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks Witters have just been out and bought every protein product possible    Am full most days on water!!


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Ohhhhhhhh I just lost a long post    .

QA fab news hun.  You must be really pleased with your follies huni. Sounds like you will have more the 8 follies at EC - you'll be amazed at the growth spurt over the next 2 days.  I had the cabergalin - great stuff - really helped.  I still felt bloated and uncomfy for a while but so much better then getting full blown OHSS.  Keep up your water and protein - there are some nice things you can eat - enjoy the nuts, chicken and eggs    .

Witters your build must be very exciting now.  I bet you cant wait to get going with the decorating now.  The windows really must make a huge difference to how it all looks.  

Hi to everyone else hope you are all okay.

DH and I have come down to Cornwall for a few days for some R&R but the weather is terrible - its raining    .  Still making the most of it though and am going for some pampering this afternoon.  Coming back tomorrow and we are planning on stopping at the Clarkes Village for some retail R&R    .  
I am pleased to say that I have had no more bleeding today    .  Its been horrible going to the toilet but feeling a bit more relaxed now.  Off to see my immune doc on Friday to see how my NK retest has gone and find out the next plan of attack!  DH is hoping he will do a scan so that we can see the little ones again, would good!  

Thank you for my Milestone wishes - I cant believe its 12 weeks already    really seems to have flown by!

Hope you are all enjoying the weather over there!!
Enjoy your afternoons ladies.
Ells


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Ells its Cabergain they've given me! Still haven't heard from the clinic yet to see if I need to take it    When did your bloating start and for how long? I'm back to work on Tuesday and wonder if I'll feel up to it or fit into my uiform


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

QA,    you got there hun. Good luck for Friday and       OHSS doesn't happen

Witters, sounds like your house is really coming on hun. Hope Maku gets on ok at the vets.

Ells, enjoy your R&R especially the shopping


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

QA- fantastic news.
Ells- congrats on 12 week milestone.... 

L


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2010)

Hi ladies,

Just a quick one inbetween work, will catch up personals tonite   

I had an early scan this morning as my cramps got bad, I am only 5 weeks 6 days, so they wanted to mke sure that it was okay and they could see a sack and Yolk.  
All went okay, saw good sized sack with the yolk in it, she could just about make out where te baby is developing.  Also next to it is a Tiny tiny sack, that one probably wont go on to develop as she said that it looks too small.  So we definatley have 1 in there.  Couldnt see much else really, at least we know that its where is should be eh!
Would have been fab to see heart but she said too early.

The baby has implanted high up in my womb, and the cramps are just where womb is stretching, she also said that my ovaries still look swollen too, so got told off for not drinking he water, so sat here at my desk with the water lol

xx


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Hodge    hodge for not drinking enought water!!! You need to see me I'm drinking about 8-10 pints at the mo    However I'm very pleased all is well and you are feeling releaved now. Roll on the 1st June when you will see baby's heart beat   

I have had a call from the clinic my estragen levels is way high 21,393 not that i understand the ranges    So I have to take the Cabergain until ET (if we get there   )
Dear god I have had one hell of a journey to get here please don't let me get OHSS    I have just googled the Estradiol levels and the higest range I can find is 600 OMG I'm such a freak


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Hodge, that's great news!  Hopefully now you know all is ok and now know what the pains and twinges actually are, you can begin to enjoy your pregnancy   Very important to drink, you will quickly get dehydrated 

QA, It's so great that they recognise the onset of OHSS now.  My oestrogen was 25,000 or so around a similar time I think, so yes, they are much higher than they would like.  Most important for you to do all you can to avoid OHSS.  As for timings, I was bloated leading up to retrievel, but it was the first day or two following it when it really set in.  I was admitted to hospital on day 2 at whichpoint, I could not even bend to sit up.  I should have gone in sooner really, so if you feel at all poorly, please ask for help or get checked out.  Hopefully the new meds will avoid all this though


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

OMG OMG OMG Witters you're scaring me now   

Will this worry ever end?


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Yey Hodge - make sure you drink the water it will help your ovaries and the cramping.  great news on the scan though hun.

QA my levels were 24000, i took the whole course of cabergalin from EC through to just past ET.  the bloating started straight after EC and lasted until about ET but it would come and go.  Thankfully the uncomfy feelings went after 4 days.  I am still getting the odd twinge in my ovaries now but apparently all normal.  Just makesure you drink plenty after EC even if you dont feel like it but also keep your protein intake up as this will all help with avoiding OHSS and help flush out your empty follies.  Great news though hun.

Bev love the new pic of your little man!

Hi to everyone else hope you are all okay    .

Ells


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Ells thanks you have reassured me a bit then


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Have just realised it's spelt Cabergoline   

Have also discovered I have put on 5lbs since started stimming    doh. Can't help it - I wont cake!!!!


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

QA, try not to worry, remember, my treatment was 5 years ago now and things have moved forward.  I was never offered any 'avoidence' meds, in fact, even when I called that night to call ahead to the hospital, they basically told me to stop exaggerating and all was normal   Of recent years, you hear much less about actual development of OHSS - plenty of potential cases, but most seem to be treated ahead of time.  Ells' story is a great one to comfort you, so try not to worry   Even if by some dreadful fluke, you do end up in hospital, grasp onto my experience, yes it was horrid, but look at me now - very successful in the end


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks Witters


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

QA a dread to think how much I have put on - when the MW weighed me I had put on 6 kg's since we started tx    .  Enjoy your cake   .  You need to remember that OHSS can get worse when you are pregnant but makesure you keep the water and protein up, the cabergolin will defo help, it was great and we were considered very very high risk. The nurses will phone you every morning too to check up on and makesure you are okay.  They stop after about 4 days though.

Going for an Indian in a bit - yummy    .  Just had a snack and still hungry    .

Ells


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Mmmm enjoy your indian Ells


----------



## twinkle29 (Mar 12, 2010)

QA - Fab news about your follies but I can see why you are feeling a little concerned, must be scary knowing that OHSS is such a risk you you. You have been given some fab advice and make sure you drink lots and eat lots of protein "stuff"    

Hodge - Im so releived for you hun, you can relax a little now. It will fly round to your next scan   

Ells - I hope you had a nice pamper day. Shame about the rubbish weather, but must be nice to get away. Congratulations on your   I bet your growing a nice old bump   

Witters - Yay for windows!! Just as the nice weather comes along, always the way eh I hope Maku got on well at the vets xx

Hello to everyone else    

AFM - I can't wait for this week to be over, having 1 hell of a week at work with my project, but should be done and dusted come Friday    

Still worrying about the scan, I guess this is normal! Have all the irational thoughts going through my head! Please tell me the wait from this scan to the 12 week one isn't as     is it Im a right moody mare at the mo, but I think some of that is the worry! xx

I hope you have all been enjoying the sun today, How lovely was the early evening xxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Twinkle, not much longer until hopefully your project is finished   Then only a few more days to wait for that long awaited scan   I think the first is always the hardest wait as it basically confirms everything is as it should be (position and yes, you really are pregnant!)  I'm sure that wait until 12 eeks will be easier on you  

Maku got on well at the vets thanks to all who asked.  He finished he last Antibiotic tonight and needs to continue with the diuretics for a few more days.  The vet was really pleased with his progress though.  We go back again next week for his annual jabs as it is best to give them without the other 'tempory' meds.  I did ask her to clip his nails though as I can't do it on my own, he is very ticklish and wriggles too much - plus I think I packed the clippers so goodness knows where they are!  He didn't really like it, but we got them done.  I can tell you all that moulting season has officially begun though looking at the state of us both at the end!

It is lovely to have the windows in, not least as it actually feels warm upstairs now!  I did some washing at lunchtime and it is just a little damp now rather than still being wringing wet, so all in all happy  

We have tried to seal the new fish tank which wasn't so successful.  It looked like it may have worked but then suddenly started to drip.  This was with only a few inches of water in the bottom where it needs to hold atleast 60 gallons during the tempory set up.  Bit baffled as to how to get it to work at the moment.  DH has ordered some more connectors to try so fingers crossed.  Who said fish were easy pets to keep?!


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Witters hope you get the fish tank sealed huni, last thing you need is 60 gallons of water running through your new posh house    Glad to hear Maku is on the mend.

I'm feeling a little apprehensive about EC tomoz    Actually I'm pooping myself    Should I be feeling like this?    Also another silly question; is it ok for me to wear my contact lenses? I can sleep in them for short periods of time and I want to be able to see whats going on before the sedation. Or should I just wear my glasses? See I'm stressing over silly things?!!    

Just a thought but did you go back to work after ET? I'm supposed to be working Tueday - teaching all day hmmmm


----------



## twinkle29 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hey QA, its normal to feel apprehensive about EC, I found it ok, no pain and enjoyed the drugs. We all react differently but im sure you will be fine. Enjoy the drugs.

As for contact lenses I would suggest taking your glasses. Im sure its a question they ask and If you take them out you may find your a little giddy afterwards to get them back in, so glasses will be best.

After ET they say the day of ET its a sofa day with just loo trips, then the following days take it easy but gradually do a little more, like gentle housework, cook etc... I would suggest maybe taking Tuesday off  as well. I had a week off from EC, Chantell gave me a letter to give to my employers so I could self certify for the week...

Hope that helps a littlexxxx   and good luck of course xx


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2010)

Hi everyone!

QA- hey hun, will be thinking of u tomorrow, you will be absolutely fine, you wont remember a thing, the drugs are great!  You will have lots of juicy eggies!
I wouldnt wear the contacts, I wore glasses and they took them off me.    

Ells- hey hun, thanx for the help over the past few days, you have realy helped me. Also cant believe how fast the time has gone for you, over 3 months now  eh!!!!  you must be over the moon!! Have you told everyone now?
Aslo, how was the Indian. yummy?

Twinkle- hey there, !! thanks to you also,    roll on Tuesday eh!  this 3ww is worse than the 2 weeks eh! 

Witters- Hi there, mwahhh that picture of the children with snow white was so cute, was that M&K sat in the chair in the corner?
Also must be great having the windows in now!
Glad the vets are pleased with Maku, bless him - and I know what u mean about the moulting, my 2 cats are a nightmare!

Bev- hey hun, how are u?  The new picture of James is great, he looks like a real cool dude!
You are truely blessed!!   

Hi everyone I have missed..xxx

AFM, well, this 3ww is a killer isnt it! I know I had the scan and yes I am slightly reassured., now I am worrying as we couldnt see the heartbeat yet. Looking at the internet, some ladies see it at the stage when we had the scan = 5w6d, so now I am just gonna worry until the scan 1st June. oooooo can someone knock me out and wake me up 1st June

xxx


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

OMG Hodge step away from the internet and chill out!!!! Will you ever be happy    seriously huni don't read into everything and just enjoy where you are today and relax   
Ok I will wear my glasses then, just wasn't sure if they would take them off me?

Another silly question - did anyone keep their bra/crop top on?


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

forgot to say I'm constantly feeling full - ready to pop!    Think I may have taken drinking lots of water to a new extreme    As soon as I need a pee I have to go as it's so uncomfortable, defo not planning on any road trips down the M25!!!!


----------



## CJH (Sep 2, 2008)

QA - i wasn't allowed to keep my bra on    - lovely gown though


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

QA sounds like your follies are growing nicely.  You will glad they gave you the cabergalin.  No car trips down busy motorways!!!

Hodge - trust me when I say it is highly highly unusual to see a HB before 7 weeks.  We were scanned at 6w2days and Jacqui warned us that it was prob way to soon to see a HB, we were the minority.  I am sure you will see one on your next scan - if not two    .

How is everyone else?

We are back from Cornwall - stopped off at Clarks Village - fab shops but I was too tired to bother going round them all    .  Still managed to get a bargin pair of shoes and a top/dress  though    .  Feeling quite shattered now, so just chilling on the sofa and going to watch a film.  Off to London tomorrow to see immune doc, so wont be on until later.  Hope everyone has a lovely day tomorrow - summer is finally here    .

Ells


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

QA, best of luck tomorrow!  I too would wear glasses and can't remember what I wore   

Hodge, yep, way too early to see the HB.  Remember me warning Ells that she may not see it?  Going by your dates, all is as it should be  

Ells, best of luck for tomorrow!  Hopefully the trip will be easier than the last one!

My heart is pounding!  I just let Maku out as he was about to do a poo inside (bad dog!) and Nukka shot past me.  All I could see was a white fluffball scarpering off in the dark.  On went my boots and head torch which went lovely with my Jim Jams, and off I went with lead and squeaky toy.  I'm sure I woke some neighbours up as I was calling her and squeeking the toy - very loudly.  Thankfully, I heard the jingle of her collar, then two cats eyes coming towards me.  She was very good and came straight over with no fight (too warn out I think given the panting!)  I'm off to bed now, knowing all are safely inside...


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

QA- hope all goes well today.
Witters- Glad that Nukka came back when you called.... not what you needed.
Ells- hope all goes well today 

L


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Hi ladies just back from EC - we got 16 eggs xx


----------



## twinkle29 (Mar 12, 2010)

What amazing news hun. I hope your feeling ok, make sure you go sleep it off     

Here's to lots of jiggy jiggy in the lab tonight xxxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Wow!  Great news QA!  Rest up and enjoy being pampered


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

QA- thats fantastic.... rest and make sure you are still drinking plenty.... so pleased for you


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2010)

Hey QA,

Thats amazing results, I am sending them    vibes !!!!

Go and rest up and drink lots of water huni!!

Whoop whoop.......You wil be Pupo very very very soon, how exciting!!!

x


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

QAgirl  -  Phew !  
well done  hon,  text me if ya need  anything    .     
Slow and  steady seems to be the thing for you ,  ( I'm sure the victoria sponge cake helped )

Luv  sue


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

Qa, 16 eggs is great hun    Rest up now and keep drinking that water


----------



## DoodlePip (Jul 2, 2009)

Fantastic news QA!! 16 eggs, well done you! hope you're having a lovely rest this afternoon    
I was in much later than you to get rid of my cysts but they've gone now so I'm having a lazy time too..
x


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

QA Wow     thats eggcellent news    !!  As the other ladies have said make sure you rest up and drink lots of water to flush out those follies and keep the oHSS at bay!

Witters sounds like you had a fun night    .  Glad Maku behaved and didnt have you running around for long!

Hope everyone else is okay and you have all had lovely days!  The weather is lovely isnt it.

AFM all went well, have to go back to London on Monday for another drip but the doc did a scan and we saw the little ones again and they have grown.  He was pleased with everything but just wants to be cautious and do the drip.

Enjoy your weekends ladies.

Ells


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Ladies forgot to say - I won a Hi Bebe Doppler    .  I think i got quite a good deal as its the LCD one and I have seen them at £100, we got it for £46 and because we can sell it afterwards  DH was quite happy with the investment    .  Cant wait for it to arrive!!

Ells


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Well done Ells on your winning bid!  Remember to order the Ultrasound gel to use it with as being second hand, it may not come with it


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks Witters    , I ordered gel the same day I won the doppler so I am hoping both with arrive tomorrow.

Ells


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Enjoy


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Wow I drank so much yesterday I had to get up for a wee four times during the night lol


----------



## noodle73 (Apr 19, 2010)

Hello Ladies 
Myself and my partner are having to fund the IVF ourselves . I went to see my consultant in April to be told that they changed the funding on the NHS in Hampshire PCT back in December 2009 to 30-34 . I was 37 in April so I am too old!
We have been TTC for nearly 3 years and have had all the tests . Everything is ok apart they have said I may have a blockage in my left tube. This was found when the Lap dye was done as the fluid did not pass through as well as it should. I have spoken to other people who have had the test and they said that this happened to them as well . The consultant has advised that only a laparoscopy would definitely be able to determine this, however as we have chosen to do IVF , "my tubes " are not needed ! So we have been put into the "Unexplained Fertility " group !
We had our first consultation on Wednesday at the Wessex , everything went ok . I had a AMH blood test done to see how fertile I am !! They are going to start me on an antagonistic cycle which I believe is the short protocol !
If everything is ok , June will be my admin month and all systems go in July ! I feel really excited but also really apprehensive as its the unknown. I am quite a hormonal person anyway so hope I will be ok with the injections !
For now we have a few months to chill out and relax before our IVF journey begins !!x


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2010)

Hi everyone,

WOW what a gorgeous day!  I have been up really early, gonna get all my housework done then sit in the garden, DH is at work so I will enjoy the peace and quiet!!   

Welcome Noodle - nice to see newbies on the thread, I get really angry with the NHS funding, postcode lottery and strict guidlines, when you think about all the money that it wasted on the NHS eh!!  rah! I thought that it was upto age 39?
But hey, great that things are moving quickly for you, its sooo exciting!!  The wessex are fab, all the staff there are so nice, they will certainly look after you..  
I did the Antagonistic cycle, it goes very quickly indeed, so please fire away any questions that you have, lol I asked millions when I started, and all the ladies on this thread are so supportive..xxxxx

QA- hey hun, how are you feeling today,?  glad you are keeping up the water intake too!  Good luck for the call today, I am sure you will have a great result with 16 Golden Eggies!!!  xx

Ells- Bet you are dead excited about the Doppler, it will be incredible to hear those hearts beating away. Glad that the trip to the immune doctor went well, and Sugar and Spice are doing just perfect!! xx  Have you got anything planned for w/end?

Twinkle- hey hun, how are you feeling, hey 3 more sleeps to go!!!  I reckon you have Twinnies in there!  thats Hodgey's predictions..lol..xx

Witters- How are things in the Witters household? Blooming hot with all that work going on?

Bev- The isle of wight is the place to be in this weather, I bet its delightful over there in this sunshine??

Doodlepip- How are you?  I see all the cysyts have gone, thats great news!, do they get rid of them??

LAM- How are you and the Boys? 

Hi to anyone I have missed!   

AFM- My boobs are calming down a bit now, they are tender still but are different everyday, some days they are worse than others    Still no morning sickness, pheewwwww, I feel absolutely fine so far!  I still feel that Dull Af ache, like the boobs, some days more than others,  I have read that between 6 - 8 weeks the baby has a spurt of growth so should imagine thats probably what I am feeling.
Its so hard not to compare with other people isnt it.....I am google queen and it just ends up making me worry!!
I have promised myself not to look up anything and just go with it!!   

Anwyay hope you all have a fab day!!

x


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Clinic has   12 out of the 16 eggs have fertilised    The nurse also called me to ckeck I was feeling ok - bless them, they are looking after me. I definately feel better today. Yesterday early evening was awfull but in the past phew. I'm just glued to the loo now    So roll on Monday when they discuss the embryo qualities and put them back - am really excited now   

DH is beeing very good running around after me, have had him doing the washing and has orders to cut the grass this afternoon and go shopping    I'm chilling doggy sitting for a friends boxer    it's making want my puppy even more!!!

What a lovely day eh? Hope you're all enjoying the sun xx


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2010)

QA - whoop whoop, what an amazing result!!  they certainly did get jiggy jiggy last nite eh!

1 more day to go and you will be PUPO!!  how exciting !!

xx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Welcome to the thread Noodle, you have come to the right place for support and info.  We have a lot of ladies at different stages.  Good luck with your tx.

QA fab fert rates, you must be dead proud of your little embies.  Are you going to try for blasts?  makesure you keep drinking and keep up the protein.

Hodge, glad to here you are going to be chilling today - me too    - remember not to let yourself get tooo hot!  Keep up the water.

Hope everyone else is okay today - this weather is glorious!
My doppler arrived this morning    soof course we tested it out!  Amazing!  I am pretty sure I heard both Sugar and Spice beating away, quite an amazing sound.

Ells


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Ells I don't think PCT pay for blast so I guess not


----------



## smartiepants (Mar 6, 2009)

Hello Ladies   

Please could I join your thread, although I admit im a bit of a reader(lurker) rather than a poster if thats ok.

As you can see from my signature we had our first app on thursday with Chantelle and as I was on day 4 of my cycle had the option to start this month, so its all systems go!

Quick question...what happens on wednesday with the nurse? and how do i go about getting the drugs? sorry so new all of this.

Look forward to chatting to you all...enjoy the lovely sunny weekend

Kate x


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Ladies just a quickie as I'm on the phone but what's the best way to cook tuna steaks? I'm no jamie Oliver but am trying to get my protein somehow and have never had tunasteaks before lol.

Hi smartie pants xx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

QA we were PCT funded and had blasts. , might be worth a conversation with the embryologist and doctors.

Tuna steak - can you griddle them with a bit of lime juice and pepper?

Welcome to the thread Smartie Pants, the nurse will go through your protocol and when you start jabs etc, probably get a lesson on how to do the injections etc.  Health care at home will ring you to sort out delivery of your drugs but the nurse will go through all that with you.  Good luck with your tx    .

Hodge did you enjoy the garden?  I am normally a real sun worshiper but had to get the brolly out today it was pretty scorchio out there today.

Hope everyone is having a lovely weekend.

Ells


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Well I'm a bit burnt on my chest doh! But what a lovely day! I sat in the garden all afternoon watching DH cutting the grass and doing the weeding - it was bliss. He has been such a sweetie   

Ells I'm not sure about blasts. What actually is it again? Would we dicuss that when we go on Monday or would we have to contact them before? Would they put the ET date back?    Thanks for the advice with the tuna steaks - DH has decided to griddle them with chilli oil and seasoning    with new potatoes and salad. I'm not allowed in the kitchen this weekend - it's fab   

Hello to everyone else xx


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Forgot to say I look huge this evening    my belly wobbles like a bowl full of jelly


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

Qa, well done on your embies 12 is fantastic    

Hi to everyone else, got to rush as bbq is well under way. Catch up later xxx


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

QA- Fantastic news on 12 embryos.

Hope everyone is enjoying the sunshine...
For those newly pregnant- check out your local NCT sales for baby clothes and equipment... will save you a lot of money... I got a fab wooden rocking horse for the boys today for a steal... at the Newbury sale.

Enjoy the sunshine all.

L


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2010)

Evening all,

wow what a great day it as been, weather has been gorgeous!

QA-  Maybe worth calling the clinic Monday morning if you are thinking of having Blasts put back in?  They are 5 day transfers so they are more advanced.

Ells- yeah I know what you mean, it was a little toooo hot, made me quite headachy..     I bet you have been playing with the doppler loads today?

Bev- mmmmmm BBQ, just the picture, hope you enjoy it, yummy!

LAM- hey hun, whats NCT??  sounds fab..xx

Smartiepants - hey hun, welcome to this thread!!  I 2nd what Ells has said, the nurse will probably show you all the injections etc, and also talk you through the cycle, its all very exciting stuff, whoop whoop!!

x


----------



## smartiepants (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks for the great welcome ladies

Ells and Hodge thanks for the info i will have to wait till wednesday...congratulations on your bumps.

Kx


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Hodge- NCT is National Childbirth Trust http://www.nctpregnancyandbabycare.com/home
They run courses as well.... I am not a member and didn't do the courses but still joined a group of local prgnant mums when I was expecting and now we meet weekly with our babies... nice way to socialise 

Hope you all enjoy another sunny one.

L


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Morning ladies,

Bev the BBQ sounds good, might have to convince my Dh to do one this evening!  

LAM thanks for the tip I will check it out.

QA, as Hodge said blasts are day 5 embies, the logic is that because they got to blast they are the strongests ones.  You could always ring the clinic tomorrow morning and see what the embryologist says about them, they would do a day 5 ET with blasts.  Your DH sounds like he's been really looking after you, mine is the same I'm not allowed to lift a finger!! 

Hope everyone else is okay today, looks like another beautiful day.

We are off to my cousins LO's Christening today, should be a nice day.  She had some sad news though - she had a MMC and found out yesterday    , I really hope that they will be okay.

Ells


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

Morning ladies just a quick post to say have a great weekend, enjoy your weekends, hi to you new ladies xxxxxxx

kirst x


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Well I'm not sure about blast.... TBH i'm self diagnosing mild OHSS anyway and am not sure I can hold out another 2 days   

I am sufferinfg from really bad bloating, have gained 1/2 inch girth   , constantly feel full (couln't eat any dinner last night - although DH forced me to eat tuna staek for the protein) and find myself puffing and panting    Had slight nausea feeling this morning and mild discomfort in my right side (my PCOS side). I haven't phoned the on call doctor yet but I will if it gets worse. Just really scared they cancle my ET   
I'm not being a hero ladies I promise you that - if i get worse I will make that phone call. Have had a shower and feel slightly more comfortable just now so will see.....
I defo feel worse in the evenings - not sure if it was because I drank over 20 pints of water yesterday!!!!! Could I be drinking too much water?   
Am I doing the right thing?

Sorry to be a misery on such a     glorious day xx


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

QA, ah hun you poor thing        not sure if you are drinking too much, am sure the others will be able to say more on that. Phone the doc if you are worried, it might put you more at ease after talking to them   

Ells, the bbq was great, hope you had one today, what a scorcher   

Hi Kirst, hope you are ok hun.

Hi to the newbies   

Have had a lovely day in the garden. James has got a trampoline and he has been going mad on it, and then we have all been in the paddling pool    Got to make the most of it. xxx


----------



## DoodlePip (Jul 2, 2009)

QA - congrats on the 12 embies - that's amazing news!    but sorry to hear you're feeling so bad. I honestly don't know if you can drink too muck water, but 20 pints is a lot!!
If you still feel bad this evening maybe phone the doc, at least you can talk it through with them....
Hope you've managed to enjoy some sunshine    

hello   to noodle and smartiepants. hope you've both had a lovely weekend.

Hodge - yes, so pleased to say goodbye to my cysts, they aspirate them under sedation, but I was only in for about 5 mins and they were gone! so it's not too sore at all. They did it for me on my last tx, and I got a bit of a shock at EC because that was a bit sore!! wasn't expecting it! hopefully this tx will be positive but if I go again, I'll probably have more, they reckon I just have cysty ovaries!
hope you are feeling ok today - a 6-8 week growth spurt sounds good!    just hope you've managed to step away from google today!

I started stimms today - menopur - what a faff!!!    but got there in the end!
I've twisted my other half's arm to put on the bbq tonight! actually doesn't take much twisting - he's very much the meat eater!

take care all, hope you've all enjoyed the sunshine
x


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi ladies,

what a lovely day.

QA hun, as long as you are peeing out what you are drinking you should be okay. With mine it did take about 5 days to go down after EC I was pretty uncomfy for the initial few days but about day3/4 I felt loads better. They say you should aim for between 2-3 litres so about 6 pints.  Makesure you rest lots and phone the clinic if you are worried or the nausea gets worse.  Have you been blocked up at all?  Sometimes the drugs they uase at EC can give you a bit of constipation which certainly will not help with bloating and uncomfy feeling.

Bev, just got back from the Christening, so prob wont be having a BBQ now.  Dh has decided to jet wash the cars instead    .  The paddling pool sounds like a great idea - I bet James loved splashing about in it.

Kirst, hi sweetie, I bet its been lovely on the island thsi weekend.   

Witters I hope the builders have been able to crack on this weekend as the weather has been sooooooooooo lovely.

LAM, have you and your boys been out and about?  

Twinkle, are you counting down the hours to your scan yet?  Not long to go now hun.

Dooplepip - your right menopur is such a faf, I can remember wondering if I would ever get it right!  I do think men need little encouragement for BBQing - my DH loves it. 

Hodge how are you doing?  Has the water made you feel better?  I really do notice the difference when  I dont drink enough, and its not just my wee thats concentrated but I get more aches etc.

Noodle, Smartie Pants, Onesock, CJH, Sue and everyone body else    hope you have all enjoyed this lovely weekend.

AFM, the Christening was okay but unfortunately my cousin (whose daughter was being Christened) couldnt come as she mc'ed yesterday  - very sad.  They think she was about 11-12 weeks but they will find out more tomorrow.  Just so very sad for her and her DH     .  I knew she was expecting as she had told my sister but hadnt official announced it, they were due for their 12 week scan tomorrow.  She's back home so is starting her recovery both physically and emotionally.  Going to drop a card through to her tomorrow as I want her to know we are thinking about her.  Both DH and I felt really guilty today because of her news it seems bad that we were being congratulated and talking about the twins.
On a different note, the doppler is amazing! I found the hb's straight away yesterday, I even managed to get my mum and sister to hear them.  Really amazing.  DH checked the internet last night about using it and the guide is no more then 3 times a week - so I have been officially rationed      .  Off to London tomorrow for more  immune drips and another blood test.  Going to try and see if I can pay the clinic to draw my blood so I can send it up to  London to save me a trip when the retest is due, probably work out cheaper.  

Enjoy your evenings ladies.

Ells


----------



## twinkle29 (Mar 12, 2010)

QA - Hey hun, how did today go? Are you PUPO? Also I hope your feeling a little better. This weather cant be helping how you feel xx

Ells - Sorry to hear about your cousin, its so sad she was able to attend her own daughters christening. I hope she is ok. Fab news with the doppler, how come you can ony use them 3 times a week? I hope your trip to London was ok. Not a nice day to be travelling in this heat

DoodlePip - Great news about your cysts and starting stimming. How you feeling about the whole tx hope your feeling positive 

BAE - Sounds like a lovely way to spend the day. All the girls at work are talking about how they spent the weekend in the paddiling pools and how cold they are! How do the kiddies do it! 

LAM - Thanks for the info on NCT sales. I saw one locally and wondered what it was. I hope you ad the boys are loving the sunshine

Smartiepants - Welcome to the board! Bet you excited its all happening so quickly

Witters - hows it going hun? Things must be steaming ahead xx

Hodge - Hope your ok hun xxxxx

Hello to everyone I have missed xx  

AFM - Scan tomorrow and not feeling positive what so ever. I have no real reason to feel like this apart from fluctuating symptoms, from feeling a little rotten to then feeling fine, but also know this could be completly normal!

Im also kicking myself for chosing an afternoon slot rather than morning    I guess we will know tomorrow! 
xx


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Afternoon ladies

Well I am PUPO    have two 6 cell embies on borad - although they never told us what grade they were, and i didn't ask    No frosties unfortuantely    had a 5 cell and a 4 cell but they were not high enough grades to freeze. The rest were all poor 4 cells. So the    beginns.....

Spoke to my boss and have decided to go back to work tomoz - am bored stupid at home. She says I'm not allowed to teach, which doesn't bother me    but I said I can't fit into my uniform    She has agreed to let me where smart civvies. Erm I don't have anything smart that fits doh! Have been living in trackie bottoms. So quickly ran to asda to get a pair of trousers that fit - OMG had to buy maternity trousers for the elastic waist    got a 12 thou. Had to but size 18 tops    I am usually a 14      Oh well lets hope I haven't jinxed things.

Hope your all enjoying the last of the


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2010)

Hey ladies,

QA- whoop whoop PUPO lady, hey u wont need the frosties anyway huni!  lol, thats good of your boss, she sounds okay..xx

Twinkle- Good luck for tomorrow, everything is gonna be just fine!  xx

Ells- hey hun, mwahh that must have been awful for your cousin, I hope she is okay   

Ladies, this really is a quick one im afraid, I have taken the day off as I cannot stop vomiting, everything I drink or attempt to eat comes straight back up, I have had this literally since 7am, and I am still reaching and bringing up bile. Is it normal to have it all day ?  it will get better??
Doctor has given me some anti sickness tablets, dont really wanna take them, but OMG I am desperate now, this sicky vomiting is bad...
Sorry to moan ladies, just feel so ill...   
x


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi ladies
qa congrats on being pupo - relax and take care

its been lovely here been on beach today for few hours with hubby just chilling, nice to have day off been working too hard latley. 

hope you all doing ok and enjoying the sun
kirst x


----------



## smartiepants (Mar 6, 2009)

Hi Ladies

Qa - Congratulations on being PUPO

Twinkle - Yes all very exciting at this stage, im sure the nerves will kick in nearer the time, good luck for your scan tomorrow

Birdey, DoodlePip & BAE -   

Hope everyone is enjoying the sun...supposed to rain tomo   

Smartie


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Just popping on quick, seem to have spent all day at the hospital and doctors for M&K today and same again for me tomorrow it seems.  Poor Keilidh is very poorly, temp of 39.6 and not coming down much with calpol in this heat.

Anyway, welcome to the newbies, looking forward to getting to know you and cheering you on!

QA, yay for being PUPO!  I hope you are feeling better   Certainly sounds a bit like OHSS...

Hodgeson, yuck on the sickness   I did have it pretty bad like that throughout my pregnancy with M&K although didn't actually vomit all the time, but was very much on the cusp 24/7.  I tried everything - ginger biscuits, sea bands, Morning Well CD, eating little & Often, even 'preggo lollies' and nothing worked.  In the end, my GP gave me Stematil which although didn't cure, certainly eased it a little.  I was on them virtually throughout my pregnancy and all seemed fine in the end 

Gotta go and see how my litttle Lady is...


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

witters, hope she gets better soon and you taking care of yourself, be thinking of you all
kirst x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Thanks Kirst


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Witters,  I do hope Keildh temp comes down, the heat certainly isnt helping.  I do hope she makes a speedy recovery!  Good luck for your appointment tomorrow.

QA congrats on being PUPO        , sounds like you have 2 great embies on board.

Hodge, sent you a txt hun.  Hope you feel better soon.

Twinkle tomorrow will be fine, but I am like you, get so worried about the bloomin scans   .

Kirst, glad you had a nice day on the beach must have been loovely in this heat.

Hope everyone else is okay and has enjoyed the sunshine.

AFM, everything went fine today, just a bit tooo warm with all the buildings about us in London.  Got home at about 6.45pm - long day, the cat went out and decided to bring us a mouse which is currently lost in our lounge - DH has gone to football and will have to try and find the little bllighter when he gets back!  I did by a mouse friendly trap, so that we can release it again in the field over the road.  .

Right going to have a much on my sandwich and then jump in the shower.

Ells


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

New Home this way >>> http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=237534.new#new


----------

